# Welche Messer benutzt ihr?



## angelsüchto (13. September 2009)

Hallo leute,
welche  messer benutzt ihr fürs angeln?
Evtl können wir hier eine kleine runde bilden,für messerberatung oder tausch etc;+
ich bin kurz davor mir das km2000 zu kaufen,kennt jemand dieses messer?
MFG Angelsüchto|wavey:
Link zum km2000 s.u.

http://www.kotte-zeller.de/websale7...p1}{md5/245bf5dff19b0f82f973ac1a16770552/md5}


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> welche  messer benutzt ihr fürs angeln?
> Evtl können wir hier eine kleine runde bilden,für messerberatung oder tausch etc;+
> ich bin kurz davor mir das km2000 zu kaufen,kennt jemand dieses messer?
> ...



Joo, kenn ich, hab ich zwei von rumliegen.
Eines gebraucht aus dem Auslandseinsatz und ein nagelneues als Reserve.
Zum Angeln ist es aber eher suboptimal, auch wenn es zum Töten taugt.#6


----------



## Taxidermist (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Unter dem angegebenen Link ist kein Messer zu sehen,aber ich nehme an,es wird sich bei
dem Messer um ein teures,prestigeträchtiges Modell handeln.
Davon teure Messer mit zum Angeln zu nehmen,bin ich schon seit einigen Jahren abgekommen.Seit längerrem benutze ich ausschließlich diese Messer:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opinel
Wie man lesen kann gibt es zwei Varianten,die eine in "rostend" und die andere in "rostfrei".
Erstere hat den Vorteil,dass es sehr schnell zu schärfen ist,aber dafür nicht besonders
lange schnitthaltig ist,dafür wird es aber "rattig" scharf (rasierfähig).
Zweiteres hält die Schärfe etwas länger,ist dafür auf dem Stein nicht ganz so schnell
scharf.
Nachdem ich in meinem See schon ein Buck und zwei Pumas versenkt habe,im Wert
von sicher über 300€,bin ich auf die günstige Alternative gekommen.
Diese Messer kosten im Schnitt,bei 10cm Klingenlänge,12-15€ und da tuts einfach nicht
so weh,wenn mal wieder eins verlustig ist!

Taxidermist


----------



## Andreas W. (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Bei dem teuren prestigeträchtigen Messer handelt es sich um das "Küchenmesser2000", das Standart Kampfmesser der deutschen Jäger(Infanteristen).

Das es zum töten taugt glaub ich ja gerne, aber was willst du denn angeln?! Wale?

Ich hab mir für nen 5er nen Angelmesser von Balzer besorgt. Ist super, und lässt sich erstaunlich gut nachschleifen.


----------



## peterws (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Dieses benutze ich seit Jahren - für mich gibt's keine Alternative.
Martini Filetiermesser.

http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p7178_Marttiini-Filiermesser-Klinge-15-cm.html

@Texidermist
Das Opinel (rostend) ist mir auch eines der liebsten/besten Messer - zum Angeln bevorzuge ich aber eine stehende Klinge.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Momentan finde ich mein Klappmesser nicht....
#c
deswegen kommt irgendein spitzes Küchenmesser zum Einsatz.
Ist doch eigentlich auch wurscht, denn außer dem Abstechen mache ich mit dem Messer eigentlich gar nichts am Wasser.


----------



## Franky (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Meines Erachtens nach ist die Klingenform und -länge auch nicht wirklich gut zum Angeln geeignet. Da ist für meinen Geschmack etwas handlicheres gefragt. In meiner Hosentasche ist immer das Schweizer Offiziersmesser (Victorinox "Huntsman") zum Schnurschnibbeln und Kleinkrams griffbereit. Für die Fischies liegt ein uraltes "Finnmesser" von Marttiini (11 cm spitz zulaufende Klinge) im Rucksack.
Für weitergehende Bastelleien hab ich neuerdings ein Leatherman-Tool im Kasten rumliegen. Kann im Zweifelsfall mein Taschenmesser und das Finnmesser ersetzen!!! :m


----------



## ollidi (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Für die Fische ein Taschenmesser mit spitz zulaufender Klinge.
Am Gürtel immer ein Leatherman New Wave für alles andere und zum Gestrüpp und Schilf beseitigen eine Machte in der Rutentasche.


----------



## zesch (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Böker Helios Forest

gut wenn man weiss wie man es selbst nachschärfen kann !

damit kann man Meter schneiden, ohne das es nachlässt

Das Forest ist nun 6 Jahre im Gebrauch und ich bin zufrieden damit

Gruß
zesch


----------



## angelsüchto (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

moin jungens,
schön das der tread gut angenommen wird:vik:
Das km2000 is auch eher als gürtel bzw austellungsmesser vorgesehn.Es gibt ja viele schöne messer:q mal sehen was ich mir noch kaufen muss:q:c


----------



## andy72 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ICH BENUTZE DAS SWIBO 206 16cm klinge wird von metzgern zum ausbeinen benutzt ist stabil gut zu schärfen und kostet nicht viel,eignet sich zum filetieren genau so gut wie zum steaks schneiden !!
http://shop.lehrich.de/product_info.php/info/p1598_SWIBO-Ausbeiner-flex--206-16-cm-geb-.html


----------



## Franky (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wenn es um "schicke" Messer geht, kommt man an www.helle.no kaum vorbei.  Auch bei Brusletto sind sehr schicke Modelle vorhanden. 
Aber die meisten sind viel zu "schick", als das man sie versauen möchte! :m Ich habe von Helle das Folkekniven und Steinbit zusätzlich im Praxiseinsatz - jedoch sind die aus der Küche noch nicht rausgekommen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Franky schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens nach ist die Klingenform und -länge auch nicht wirklich gut zum Angeln geeignet. Da ist für meinen Geschmack etwas handlicheres gefragt. In meiner Hosentasche ist immer das Schweizer Offiziersmesser (Victorinox "Huntsman") zum Schnurschnibbeln und Kleinkrams griffbereit. Für die Fischies liegt ein uraltes "Finnmesser" von Marttiini (11 cm spitz zulaufende Klinge) im Rucksack.
> ...



da geh ich mit #6

Zum schnellen Einsatz am Wasser reicht ein Victorinox vollkommen aus (gut find ich auch die "alten" BW-Taschenmesser von selbiger Firma).

Mein Marttiini hab ich entweder zu Hause, im Auto oder in der ("großen") Angeltasche, ja nach Aufenthaltsort und/oder -Dauer.

Hab noch kiloweise "Schneidwerkzeuge" hier rumliegen (war mein Hobby vor dem Angelcomeback), aber die sind entweder zu kostbar oder zu groß für´s Angelhobby.

Weniger ist halt manchmal mehr...

|wavey:



P.S.: aber hiernach würd ich mir schon die Finger lecken (sabber lechz)


----------



## Mikesch (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ...
> welche  messer benutzt ihr fürs angeln?
> ...


Zum Angeln benutze ich Rute mit Rolle, Schnur, Haken und Köder. :q

Für diverse Schneidarbeiten beim Anglen habe ich ein einfaches Einhandmesser am Gürtel, neben dem obligatorischen Victorinox, welches immer in meiner Hosentasche zu finden ist.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Unter dem angegebenen Link ist kein Messer zu sehen,aber ich nehme an,es wird sich bei
> dem Messer um ein teures,prestigeträchtiges Modell handeln.
> Davon teure Messer mit zum Angeln zu nehmen,bin ich schon seit einigen Jahren abgekommen.Seit längerrem benutze ich ausschließlich diese Messer:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opinel
> ...



Die Opinel sind ja geil, saumäßig scharf, billig und brauchst kein Stück drauf achten.
Ist die Klingenarretierung nach Ewigkeiten ein wenig ausgeleiert, dreht man den Ring einfach ein kleines Stück weiter und es wackelt nix mehr. Fällt es ins Wasser machts auch nix, denn zumindest die größeren Modelle schwimmen.
Die Messer sind so richtige Alltagsschrullen zum Rannehmen, funktionell robust und nicht zu schade zum Benutzen.#6


----------



## Franky (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> P.S.: aber hiernach würd ich mir schon die Finger lecken (sabber lechz)



Vieeeeel zu unhandlich... |uhoh:

Die Opinels sind wirklich reine "Arbeitsmesser". Problematisch sind nur die Klingen aus Kohlenstoffstahl - mit Fischschleim reagieren die extrem oxidierend. Die Niro-Varianten sind da um einiges haltbarer, kommen aber an Schärfe und Schnitthaltigkeit der anderen Modelle nicht ran!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> ...P.S.: aber hiernach würd ich mir schon die Finger lecken (sabber lechz)



Zum Spielen find ich das hier geiler:
http://www.klingenladen.com/product_info.php?cPath=38_190&products_id=2408
:l


----------



## froxter (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Diese Opinel-Dinger gibt´s grad bei Rute&Rolle zum Miniabo (3 Ausgaben + Messer) für 7,20 €.....(will hier aber keine Werbung machen....)


----------



## ollidi (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Und wenn es den unbedingt ein KM sein sollte, dann würde ich das KM 4000 bevorzugen.
Das hat den besseren Stahl.


----------



## atze83 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich hab ein Opinel-Messer, bin sehr zufrieden, das Teil ist megascharf und der optionale Schleifstein dazu sorgt dafür, dass es so bleibt! Das Teil war günstig, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Ulli3D (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich hab ja auch einiges an Messern zu Hause, ein Jäger stellt nun mal besondere Anforderungen an sein Werkzeug. Trotzdem hab ich jetzt das für mich ideale Messer seit 3 oder 4 Jahren im Einsatz.







Made in Sweden, rostfrei, gummierter Griff, da rutsch nichts, dadurch, dass der Griff an die die Klinge angegossen ist auch leicht sauber zu halten und was die Schnittleistung angeht, Da sind schon einige Stücke Wild mit versorgt worden, garantiert über 100 Forellen mit ausgenommen worden und noch NIE auch nur abgezogen worden, geschweige denn geschärft worden. Durch die Farbgebung selbst bei Nacht im Wald sofort wiederfindbar und hat damals auf der Jagd und Hund in Dortmund satte 12 Euronen gekostet. Reserve liegt schon in der Schublade, falls das mal doch im Wasser verschwinden sollte.


----------



## zesch (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

zum Titanmesser kann ich nur abraten...

bekomm ich selbst nicht geschärft..

kann man nur abgeben zum schärfen für 3 - 4 €....

die geschwärzten Klingen sind echt mies, gut für böse Schnitte in die eigene Haut (Dunkelheit)

diese Art der Messer sind eher für Söldner gedacht... die bei Vollmond, heranpirschend nicht bemerkt werden wollen...


----------



## Franky (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich mag am liebsten "nordish by nature"... Maserbirke, 3-Lagen-Stahl und ohne Schnickschnack....


----------



## gründler (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

........


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Und wenn es den unbedingt ein KM sein sollte, dann würde ich das KM 4000 bevorzugen.
> Das hat den besseren Stahl.



Nee, da bist du schief gewickelt, das KM 4000 hat den 55Si7- Stahl (billigen Stahl), der es nur auf 51- 53 Rockwell Härte bringt, das ist noch bescheidener als 420er Stahl.
Dieser Bajonettstahl ist ein rostträger Federstahl, flexibel, daher kaum bruchanfällig, aber eben nicht sonderlich hart und schnitthaltig.
Die neuen KM 2000 und viele andere von Eickhorn sind mittlerweile aus dem "besseren Stahl".
Damit ist der Böhler N695 gemeint, denn vorher waren die Klingen aus 1.4110, besser bekannt als 440-A.

Besser ist dabei relativ, denn der alte Stahl war für ein Kampfmesser eigentlich schon zu hart, denn womit soll ein Soldat in der Wildnis, im Extremfall, mit dem was die Natur bietet, 440er oder noch schlimmer Böhler N695 schleifen oder abziehen. Hier haben die Materialbeschaffer der BW ihre Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht und die Realität vergessen, für den Zweck wäre der oben gerügte 55Si7 gut und billig gewesen.
Unsereins freut es, weil wir mit unseren Messern nur Kurztripps machen und daheim Diamantschleifgerätschaften, Arkansas, belgische Brocken und Keramikstäbe haben.


----------



## Franky (14. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Alles viel zu viel Schnickschnack... :q


----------



## Jose (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Momentan finde ich mein Klappmesser nicht....
> #c
> deswegen kommt irgendein spitzes Küchenmesser zum Einsatz.
> Ist doch eigentlich auch wurscht, denn außer dem Abstechen mache ich mit dem Messer eigentlich gar nichts am Wasser.



kohlmeise, du bist einfach unglaublich!
'n küchenmesser!
so was profanes.

um ein überstehendes schnürchen abzuschneiden braucht es doch, merke wohl, mindestens eine bei vollmondbesprocheneedelstahlkeramikklinge 
für bitte bitte nicht unter 85,-€

merke, es kommt eben auf das high-tackle an, nicht auf simples schneiden etc.

ich hab ein kleines portugiesisches einklingen-taschenmesser, wie all die buben und fischer dort, gut zum orangenschälen, brotschneiden, muscheln auspopeln, fisch abstechen, fingernägel enträndern usw. usw. 
sogar fische kann mensch damit entschuppen.

ach, noch nebenbei bemerkt: geh ich fischen geh ich fischen und nicht zum survival.

und noch was: mein vergleichsweise mickriges messer, sollte es mal nicht scharf sein, stein gegriffen und ritschritschritsch isses wieder rasiermesserscharf.

hat aber kein glamour. 
wie dein geniales küchenmesser.

(nur für dich: auf arrakis waren die dinger  spice wert )


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Böker Einhandmesser mit Clip zum festmachen an der Hosentasche.


----------



## BigEarn (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Mein liebstes und von mir am häufigsten benutze Messer ist das EKA Swede-88 - simpel und mit guter Klinge reicht das für den täglichen Einsatz







Zum Filetieren benutze ich ebenfalls seit Jahren das Martinii Messer das Peterws schon angesprochen hat. 

Ein Leatherman Wave komplettiert die Ausrüstung, auch wenn einige andere Messer noch ungenutzt im Schrank liegen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wenn jemand mal ein Damastmesser haben möchte, bescheid geben.
Ein Kumpel von mir der macht die selber, kann dann genau das Messer herstellen, was gewünscht wird.

Kostet allerdings was, ist abr dann auch mit einer Klinge aus Leopardenpanzern und was weiss ich nicht alles...


----------



## greece68 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe sehr lange nach einem passenden, schönen und preislich noch attraktivem Messer gesucht und mich schließlich für dieses hier entscheiden:
http://www.eknives.de/Jagd-Outdoor/...ormesser-Stahl-AUS-8A-Micarta-Griff::503.html
Meine Angelkollegen sind auch sehr angetan davon, kannten es nicht und waren ob der Optik und mega Schärfe überrascht.
Ich kann es nur sehr empfehlen, hat genau die richtige Klingenlänge und liegt perfekt ausgewogen in der Hand. Das Griffmaterial ist ideal, da unempfindlich und auch bei Nässe sicher in der Hand! Und by the way, der Shop ist auch sehr kompetent!
Beste Grüße#6
http://img19.*ih.us/img19/2263/messera.jpg


----------



## TRANSformator (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Moin,
ich benutze ein mittlerweile bestimmt 30 Jahre altes Messer zum Angeln. Mein vater nutzte es auch immer shcon zum Angeln udn als ich in den 90ern mit dem Angeln begann, lernte ich es als "Angelmesser" kennen. Mittlerweile ist es in meinen Besitz übergegangen. Es handelt sich dabei um einen zweischneidigen 26 cm langen Dolch (Klingenlänge 15 cm) der Firma C. Jul. Herbertz.
Das genaue Modell, das Alter und eine Preiseinschätzung kenne ich selbst nicht. Vll gibts hier ja einen Messerkenner, der das Messer kennt und dazu etwas sagen kann.

Mittlerweile hat das Messer im Laufe der Jahr durch die doch recht heftige Nutzung einige Abnutzungserscheinungen (Kratzer) erlitten, die der Funktion bis heute aber keinen Abbruch tun.

http://img406.*ih.us/img406/4720/unbenannt1uc.jpg



Gruß


----------



## Erik_D (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Moin!

[Besserwisser/on]
Interessant, dass hier Messer gezeigt oder empfohlen werden, die man schon lange nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit führen darf (feststehende Klinge über 12 cm).

Also erst überlegen, dann posten 
[Besserwisser/off]

Ich benutze schon länger das gleiche Messer wie *Ulli3D
*


----------



## Franky (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> [Besserwisser/on]
> Interessant, dass hier Messer gezeigt oder empfohlen werden, die man schon lange nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit führen darf (feststehende Klinge über 12 cm).
> ...



|uhoh:
Nicht aufgepasst - setzen - sechs! 

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/waffg_2002/__42a.html
--> Angler, Jäger und Picknick fällt darunter!


----------



## Erik_D (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Franky schrieb:


> |uhoh:
> Nicht aufgepasst - setzen - sechs!
> 
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/waffg_2002/__42a.html
> --> Angler, Jäger und Picknick fällt darunter!



Asche auf mein Haupt |rolleyes Man lernt nie aus


----------



## TRANSformator (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> [Besserwisser/on]
> Interessant, dass hier Messer gezeigt oder empfohlen werden, die man schon lange nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit führen darf (feststehende Klinge über 12 cm).
> ...




Dann mach ich auch mal den Besserwisser: Hier der Auszug aus dem WaffG:

§ 42a Verbot des Führens von Anscheinswaffen und bestimmten tragbaren
Gegenständen
(1) Es ist verboten
1. Anscheinswaffen,
2. Hieb- und Stoßwaffen nach Anlage 1 Abschnitt 1 Unterabschnitt 2 Nr. 1.1 oder
3. Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser) oder feststehende Messer
mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm
zu führen.
(2) Absatz 1 gilt nicht
1. für die Verwendung bei Foto-, Film- oder Fernsehaufnahmen oder Theateraufführungen,
2. für den Transport in einem verschlossenen Behältnis,
3. für das Führen der Gegenstände nach Absatz 1 Nr. 2 und 3, sofern ein berechtigtes
Interesse vorliegt.
Weitergehende Regelungen bleiben unberührt.
(3) Ein berechtigtes Interesse nach Absatz 2 Nr. 3 liegt insbesondere vor, wenn
das Führen der Gegenstände im Zusammenhang mit der Berufsausübung erfolgt, der
Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder einem allgemein anerkannten Zweck dient.

|wavey:

Gruß


Edit: Ah verdammt, zu langsam.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das Vorgängermodell benutze ich, habe es mal als Werbegeschenk bekommen:

http://www.frankonia.de/shop/Messer_Plus_Hyper/_/bid/257624/cpage/0/tf/square/brandid/112/productdetail.html


----------



## Volkov (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



andy72 schrieb:


> ICH BENUTZE DAS SWIBO 206 16cm klinge wird von metzgern zum ausbeinen benutzt ist stabil gut zu schärfen und kostet nicht viel,eignet sich zum filetieren genau so gut wie zum steaks schneiden !!
> http://shop.lehrich.de/product_info.php/info/p1598_SWIBO-Ausbeiner-flex--206-16-cm-geb-.html



die dinger finde ich saugut, falls mir mal mein martinii filetiermesser abhanden kommen sollte, würde ich mir so eins kaufen.
zum fische töten benutz ich son billiges aus norwegen für umgerechnet sieben euro, gibts da an jeder tanke zu kaufen und ist anständig robust für den preis.


----------



## Andal (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich benütze nur noch meine selbstgemachten Messer; demnächst auch nicht eigenen Klingen. Wobei in Sachen Filetiermesser nichts an dem hier vorbeiführt:

http://www.kochmesser.com/wbc.php?sid=442176051bb2&tpl=produktdetail.html&pid=9944&rid=595&recno=51


----------



## angelsüchto (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

#h hallöchen,
danke für euren viele post´s#6
könnt  ihr evtl auch den groben einkaufspreis dazuschreiben?
danke das würde mir bestimmt bei der auswahl helfen#h


----------



## Franky (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Die auf meinem Bildchen von oben nach unten:
Helle "Brakar" 124 €
Helle "Harding" 122 €
Helle "Safari" 135 €

Preise lt. Herbertz-Messerclub... Ich hab mir die aber direkt aus Norwegen mitgebracht, resp. mitgebracht bekommen...

Mein Marttiini würde mich ca. 35 € kosten, wenn ich es neu kaufen müsste...


----------



## snorreausflake (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Bajonett vom 98 K am Koppelschuh#6
Spaß beiseite.Bei mir hängt am Gürtel ein Marttini Filtiermesser das mein Vater schon benutzt hat,leider splittert grad der Lack am Griff
Wenns Papa an der Drehbank schärft reichts auch zum rasieren


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

mein ständiger Wegbegleiter!
Gruss Knurri


----------



## flori66 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich hab so eins:





Quelle: http://www.boker.de/index.php?c=209,200,208&a=110060&p=2&pp=10
Zwar nicht genau dieses Modell, aber so in etwa kommts hin.


----------



## Yoshi (16. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Also ich mag ja die Teile von Cold Steel,
einmal das Roach Belly (12 cm) und einmal das Bushman (18cm)für`s Gröbere.
Beide günstig (ca 20.- bzw. 30.- Euro) und ne super Qualität.


----------



## Parasol (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo,



Erik_D schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> [Besserwisser/on]
> Interessant, dass hier Messer gezeigt oder empfohlen werden, die man schon lange nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit führen darf (feststehende Klinge über 12 cm).
> ...



meines Wissens sind im Gesetz ausdrücklich Jäger, Angler und wenige andere vom Verbot ausgenommen.

Ich selbst benutze das Opinel No. 6 mit 7-cm-Klinge.


----------



## Matt Hayes (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo,

ich benutze ein Rapala Fish 'n Filet.
Bin hoch zufrieden damit.
Kann es nur empfehlen.

MfG


----------



## Ulli3D (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich glaube, es herrschen einige Unklarheiten in Bezug auf Messer. Vielleicht hilft das hier:

Es gibt Messer, bei denen nicht nur das Führen sondern auch der Besitz verboten ist. Das sind z. B.:


Springmesser und Fallmesser (Ausnahme wenn die Klinge seitlich herausspringt und nicht länger als 8,5 cm und nicht beidseitig geschliffen ist)
Butterflymesser
Faustmesser.
Bei allen anderen Messern ist der Besitz nicht verboten.

Verboten ist das Führen von:


Einhandmesser und
Messern mit feststehender Klinge mit einer Klingenlänge von mehr als 12 cm
Führen ist das griffbereite Tragen, beidem der Zugriff ohne große Umstände möglich ist. Wenn ich ein Einhandmesser im verschlossenen Aktenkoffer dabei habe, also transportiere, ist das kein Problem. Wenn ich das Einhandmesser zum Apfelschneiden dabei habe, hat das Messer eine Bestimmung als Werkzeug oder Gerätschaft wie z. B. ein 25 cm Kochmesser.

Wenn ich als Jäger oder Angler im *Zusammenhang* mit der Jagd oder dem Angeln ein derartiges Messer am Gürtel trage, also führe, dann ist das im Gesetz ausdrücklich erlaubt. 

Nicht erlaubt ist es, das Messer am Gürtel zu belassen, wenn ich nicht im Zusammenhang mit der Jagd oder dem Angeln oder aber der Brauchtumsveranstaltung unterwegs bin. Das ist vom Gesetz nicht abgedeckt denn die Befreiung von § 42 a Abs. 1 WaffG gilt nur im Zusammenhang mit den dort genannten Tätigkeiten.

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es herrschen einige Unklarheiten in Bezug auf Messer. Vielleicht hilft das hier:
> 
> Es gibt Messer, bei denen nicht nur das Führen sondern auch der Besitz verboten ist. Das sind z. B.:
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, sagen wir mal so.:m
Nachdem du dich auskennst, ich zum Einlesen zu faul bin und ich es wissen will, obgleich es mir wurscht wäre wenn es verboten sein sollte, eine Frage noch:
Wie sieht es mit zweischneidigen Messern, Dolchen, Bajonetten, Stiefelkampfmessern etc. aus und zwar solchen die wirklich zweischneidig geschliffen sind und nicht die zweite Klingenseite mit "Fehlschärfe" haben? Besitz verboten?#c;+


----------



## Ulli3D (17. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Klare Antwort: Nein, die Art des Schliffs ist nicht von Bedeutung. Entscheidend ist die Art des Messers also Spring-, Fall-, Faust- oder Butterflymesser, bei denen ist der Besitz verboten.

Ich hab auch von den Gerüchten gehört, dass der Besitz von Messern mit doppelseitig geschliffenen Klingen verboten ist aber das ist ein Gerücht, dass nicht stimmt.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

...um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen:

*"Welche Messer benutzt ihr?"*

...das kommt drauf an, wofür???

Beim Angeln habe ich immer mein "martinii" Filetier- und Fischermesser dabei, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin!

Zu Hause habe ich dann noch ein Filetiermesser megaflexibel von Dick, mit dem ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden bin!

Einige "No-name" Messer habe ich auch noch rumfliegen, die ich aber nicht mehr benutze, weil die o.g. Messer einfach am besten für meine Zwecke geeignet sind!

Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
> 
> *"Welche Messer benutzt ihr?"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc Plato (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Jürgen, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 
Filetiermesser zu Hause und beim angeln ist ein scharfes und robustes Klappmesser im Koffer. #6 Ich nutze seit 1997 eins von Haller, hat mich damals irgendwas umme 50Mark gekostet, wurde 2mal nachgeschliffen und hält heute noch wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## Andal (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

So isses!

Das perfekte Universalmesser hat in etwa die Klingenform und -größe des o.a. abgebildeten Mora Messers, oder eben vergleichbarer nordischer Messer. Lediglich den Schliff sollte man verbessern. Keinen Keilschliff, wie im Original, sondern etwas in Richtung Dünnschliff. Was das genau ist, kann man sich auf der Seite von Herder Windmühlenmesser genau ansehen.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wobei man auch etwas Augenmerk auf den Griff legen sollte. Klappmesser haben den Nachteil, dass sie schlecht zu reinigen sind, Holzgriffe haben meist den Übergang von Klinge zu Griff, in dem sich Dreck absetzt und ein Arbeitsmesser sollte einen rutschfesten Griff haben. Wenn es dann noch schnitthaltig ist, dann kommt es dem idealen Arbeitsmesser schon recht nahe und dann sind wir wieder bei den Messern von Dick und Co. Das Problem ist, die haben keine Scheide, aber da kann man entweder mit etwas Geschick was mit Leder machen oder aber das Messer dahin packen, wo es hin gehört, in den Angelkoffer.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Naja Ulli, aber so ohne Schutz würde ich meine Messer nie nirgendwo reinpacken wollen, wenn man dann nämlich da reinpackt, hat man schnell ein wahrlich ernstes Problem an den Hacken - ääh Händen...


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Da gibt es so Rückenschienen von Klemmmappen aus Plastik, die kann man prima über die Schneide ziehen und so kann nichts passieren.


----------



## Borg (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Also ich benutze für Outdoor-Aktivitäten (z. B. angeln) ein Jagdmesser von Hibben Knives.....sind für mich die besten Messer überhaupt! Kosten zwar ein paar Taler, aber dafür bekommt man ein Messer, welches man auch mit ins Grab nimmt.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Andal (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Wobei man auch etwas Augenmerk auf den Griff legen sollte. Klappmesser haben den Nachteil, dass sie schlecht zu reinigen sind, Holzgriffe haben meist den Übergang von Klinge zu Griff, in dem sich Dreck absetzt und ein Arbeitsmesser sollte einen rutschfesten Griff haben.



Darum  ist ein gutes Klapp-Arbeitsmesser, von Sammlermessern ist ja nicht die Rede, auch nicht genietet, sondern geschraubt; idealerweise nach dem Liner-Lock Prinzip gebaut.


----------



## Wanderer (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Zum Filetieren benutze ich ein Normark Filetiermesser. 

Für die meisten sonstigen Einsätze verwende ich folgendes:

http://timmermann.tv/news/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/teppichmesser.jpg


----------



## PapaBear (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ein uraltes Bundeswehr Feldmesser mit Stahlscheide. Extrem robust und gut nach zu schärfen. Außerdem ein Psydo Leatherman.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Tanto Samurai   #6


----------



## zrako (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

hier mal meins http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=hb_04812&k_id=1004&hot=0

ansonsten leatherman


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@zrako.Also in einem Bürgerkrieg,oder in Schilfwildniss wäre dies das Messer meiner Wahl!
Ansonsten,einfach zuviel Messer mit über 600 gr.

Taxidermist


----------



## Doc Plato (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ja, aber guck Dir mal die Fische an die der Zrako da fängt... da kommste mit so Spielzeug nicht mehr aus! 


Zrako, verstehst doch ein bisken Spaß oder?


----------



## Taxidermist (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Doc Plato,Ich mach ne Wette,die läßt der wieder schwimmen!
Guck doch mal,wie friedlich der aussieht!

Taxidermist


----------



## zrako (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Doc Plato,Ich mach ne Wette,die läßt der wieder schwimmen!
> Guck doch mal,wie friedlich der aussieht!
> 
> Taxidermist



dazu darf ich mich nicht öffentlich äussern


----------



## Ulli3D (18. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das war mal richtig ein Trööt zum Outen 

Zeig mir Dein Messer und ich sag Dir wer oder was Du bist 

Mich wundert nur, das noch niemand diese empfohlen hat, da kann man den Fisch schon während des Drills erledigen 

Oder diese für die wirklich dicken Fische #h


----------



## Angel-Suchti (19. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

:q:q:qomannn !!! es fehlt noch dass einer zum Angeln ein elektrisches Filetiermeser nimmt:vik:
Also ich Habe mal nen Leatherman wave zum Geb. geschenkt bekommen und damit voll zufrieden! das blöde ist nur dass ich vom Boot angel und jedes mal schiss hab dass ich das Ding baden lasse#ddas Ding kostet neu über 100Euro! Am besten finde ich deshalb Schweizer taschenmesser! weil sie billig, zuverlässig und handlich sind! 
ausserdem haben die kleine Scheren die da manchmal dran sind, kleine Zähnchen womit man echt alles, sogar Geflochtene mühelos schnebbeln kann#6


----------



## Lorenz (19. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi

ich hab ein Marttiini,ein Marttiini Filetiermesser,ein Kabar Cutlass (Buschmesser),ein Cold Steel "The Spike" zum Essen und noch ein Herbertz Klappmesser,die ich je nach Bedarf dabei hab...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hab lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich mich hier über mein Messer äußern soll. Im Gegensatz zu meinen sonstigen Gewohnheiten habe ich beim Messer auf allerhöchste Qualität geachtet. 

Die Klinge besteht aus extrem korrosionsbeständigem Stahl. Sie lässt sich problemlos nachschärfen und ist auch von einem Anfänger in Sachen Messerschärfen bis zur Rasierklingenqualität schärfbar. Der Griff besteht aus dem wiederstandsfähigsten Kunststoffgemisch, ist Säurefest, UV-beständig, enthält keine Weichmacher und ist somit quasi alterungsfrei. 
Selbst dickste Gräten sind kein Problem. Die schlanke Klinge ist biegsam, aber nicht labberig. Sie erlaubt den kunstvollen Kiemenschnitt genauso wie den entschlossenen Herzstich. Ja selbst das abtrennen eines Fischkopfes ist wie ein Schnitt durch weiche Butter. 

Die Eigenschaften dieses Messers wurden in einer langjährigen und sehr extremen Testphase erprobt.
Es war mindestens 8 Jahre in den Tiefen unseres Komposthaufens verbuddelt. Dort wurde es vermutlich im Zuge der Entsorgung von Kartoffelschalen versehentlich eingelagert, hat sich sämtlichen Umlagerungen des Kompostes entzogen und wurde erst bei der vollständigen Auflösung desselben wiedergefunden.
Es wurde abgewaschen und in die Spülmaschine gesteckt. Nach nur einem Spülgang kam es blitzsauber und ohne jegliche Verwitterungserscheinung hervor. 

Das nenne ich High-End der absoluten Oberklasse.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es dieses Messer noch zu kaufen gibt. Sollte es so sein und man den doch stattlichen Anschaffungspreis von geschätzten 1,50 € nicht scheut, bekommt dafür einen unverwüstlichen, lebenslangen Begleiter


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ick hau mich wech! :q


----------



## Franky (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Tja Ralle, das ist wahrlich absolut die Meisterklasse der Messerschmiedekunst. Selbst in Damaskus wärst Du mit diesem HiTec-Dolch aus NASA-Geheimlaboren ganz weit oben.  :m


----------



## Honeyball (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hast Du schon mal drüber nachgedacht, Deinen messerklingenhärtenden Komposthaufen zum Patent anzumelden???:q

Kannst Du vielleicht den Kompost in 500g-Päckchen abgefüllt anbieten???:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

...wobei ich bei Ralle eigentlich davon ausging, dass er mit einem Feuersteinmesser unterwegs ist...


----------



## Ossipeter (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Zwillingmesser und so eins ist es m.E. sind halt Qualität


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Zwillingmesser und so eins ist es m.E. sind halt Qualität




Genauso ist das. Wir " alten Herren " wissen halt noch, was gut ist. :m


----------



## Benson (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi,

ich nehme ein Nieto Gürtelmesser mit 11cm Klinge. Ist ziemlich scharf und mit der Klinge kommt man auch bei vernünftigen Fischen dahin wo das Messer hin soll. Jedenfalls stand ein Angelfreund mit seinem kleinen Messerchen vor zwei Tagen bei seinem schönen Zander dumm da - gut, dass ich da war#h


----------



## Housecat (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze ein einfaches Klappmesser von Sänger für 15 Euro im Angelladen erworben. Es hat eine 10cm Klinge ist sehr hart und auch wunderbar scharf. Und vorallem praktisch. Immer mit dabei inner Hosentasche und 1A zu handhaben dank der Einhandautomatik #6


----------



## Ulli3D (22. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Housecat schrieb:


> Ich benutze ein einfaches Klappmesser von Sänger für 15 Euro im Angelladen erworben. Es hat eine 10cm Klinge ist sehr hart und auch wunderbar scharf. Und vorallem praktisch. Immer mit dabei inner Hosentasche und 1A zu handhaben dank der Einhandautomatik #6



Wenn Du nicht zum Angeln unterwegs bist solltest Du das Messer besser aus der Hosentasche nehmen, dann ist es nämlich ein *Gegenstand* den Du normalerweise nicht führen darfst.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wieso darf er er das Messer nicht sonst mitnehemen?
Klappmesser ist ok an sich ok meinst du wegen der Länge die darf ja max 9,haste nich gesehn oder 11,haste nich gesehn sein oder?


Ich habe übrigens vor ein Messer dann zu nutzen welches Stark nach vorne gebogen ist mit der klinge sieht als aus wie eine Kralle denke zum ausnehmen wirds nicht schlecht sein und schick aussehn tuts auch.^^
Lg chris


----------



## Ulli3D (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



ReptiAmphiArthro schrieb:


> Wieso darf er er das Messer nicht sonst mitnehemen?
> Klappmesser ist ok an sich ok meinst du wegen der Länge die darf ja max 9,haste nich gesehn oder 11,haste nich gesehn sein oder?


 
Weil es ein Messer mit Einhandöffnung ist. Bei denen ist das Führen verboten, egal wie lang oder schick!


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

IS ja blöd und dann werden die dinger noch an jeden verkauft.
Mhhh muss son Klappmesser dann nen Speziellen mechanismus haben damit man es nur mit 2 Händen öffnen kann?
Lg chris


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Made in Sweden, rostfrei, gummierter Griff, da rutsch nichts, dadurch, dass der Griff an die die Klinge angegossen ist auch leicht sauber zu halten und was die Schnittleistung angeht, Da sind schon einige Stücke Wild mit versorgt worden, garantiert über 100 Forellen mit ausgenommen worden und noch NIE auch nur abgezogen worden, geschweige denn geschärft worden. Durch die Farbgebung selbst bei Nacht im Wald sofort wiederfindbar und hat damals auf der Jagd und Hund in Dortmund satte 12 Euronen gekostet. Reserve liegt schon in der Schublade, falls das mal doch im Wasser verschwinden sollte.


Sowas in einer einfachen Version hab ich auch, mehrfach, das mit dem blauen Plastikgriff von Frost. Die gibts in Schweden in jedem Eisenwarenladen und sind nicht teuer. Genau richtig für die normalen Arbeiten am Fang. 
Das helle blau sieht man auch gut, nicht ganz so extrem auffällig. 

Die von Franky gezeigten sind allerdings bedeutend schicker ... :q

Wie Taxidermist schon schrieb: Der Verlust ist als Arbeitsgerät auch drin, besonders im Boot über tiefen Wasser.


----------



## Ulli3D (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wenn es unter die Einhandmesser fällt darfst Du es kaufen, im verschlossenen Behälter nach Hause bringen und besitzen, sogar unbegrenzt viele aber, Du darfst es nur führen, wenn Du z. B. zum Angeln oder Jagen unterwegs bist.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Und wenn ich in den Wald gehn will um für meine anderen Tiere Deko oder frischfutter zu holen krieg ich ne anzeige wenn ich son messer dabei hab?
Lg chris


----------



## firemirl (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wer gefährliche Messer, die nicht unter die Ausnahmeregelungen fallen in der Öffentlichkeit mit sich führt, kann nun mit einem Bußgeld von bis zu 10.000 Euro belegt werden. 

Ausnahmeregelungen gibt es aber zu hauf.
Hier die für uns wichtigste:

 Beispielsweise können zu beruflichen oder sportlichen Zwecken die langen Messer weiter verwendet werden. So wird einem Angler sein 14 Zentimeter langes Fischmesser oder einem Jäger sein 30 Zentimeter langer Hirschfänger auch künftig nicht abgenommen werden. Auch zur Brauchtumspflege dürfen Messer weiter getragen werden – etwa zur Tracht der Schuhplattler in Bayern. 

Ergo hast Du nichts zu befürchten wenn Du zum Angeln unterwegs bist. 
,,Fischereischein'' = ,,kleiner Waffenschein'' #6

Habe mal schnell meinen Nachbarn gefragt. (PHK)

Trage mein Messer immer wie auf meinem Profilbild zu sehen und noch nie Ärger gehabt.


----------



## Brummel (24. September 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Ralle 24 :m, endlich meldet sich mal jemand der weiß wozu man beim *Angeln*! ein Schneidwerkzeug braucht.
Da ich selbst so ein funktionelles, vielseitiges, leicht zu schärfendes und vor allem "Spülmaschinenfestes High-Tech-Instrument#6" benutze (welches mich noch nie im Stich ließ|supergri) kam mir noch nie die Idee ein 300€-Stiefelkampfmesser oder einen ähnlichen Zahnstocher anzuschaffen|kopfkrat, aber vielleicht sind mir beim *ANGELN* nur noch nie die richtigen "Gegner"  begegnet#c.
In der Küche beim Filetieren sieht es etwas anders aus, da mußten auch ein paar Euronen mehr dran glauben.
Nichts gegen richtig gute, teure und schöne Messerchen, die haben schon was#6, aber irgendwie kam ich bisher auch ohne klar:q.

Gruß Brummel |wavey:


----------



## angelsüchto (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

hallo,
is ja ne große runde geworden,aber wieso ist jetzt tote hose?fehlt euch stuff? mal sehn was es für schöne messer zu finden gibt

edit:
wozu benötigt man  ein kleines messer mit hoher kurzer klinge?
 bild find ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Michel81 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ich bin auch opinekl nutzer. hatte früher eins, als ich bei den pfadfindern war. habe es nach fünf jahren im schrank wiedergefunden, einmal geschärft und weiter gings.


----------



## Kanye17 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ich habe kein besonderes messer^^
einfach eins bei aldi für 10 euro
funktioniert super und schneidet gut^^


----------



## Lorenz (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi


angelsüchto schrieb:


> edit:
> wozu benötigt man  ein kleines messer mit hoher kurzer klinge?
> bild find ich jetzt nicht


In die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren! 

Lange Klingen sind für viele kleine Schneidarbeiten nicht unbedingt nötig und wenn es gut in der Hand liegt ist es doch ok!


----------



## angelsüchto (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo leute,
ich hab mein derzeitiges angelmesser hier liegen und wollte es schärfen lassen,aber angeblich würde das nicht gehen weil da diese zacken hinten an der klinge sind,ich hab jetzt erstmal per hand die glatte klinge geschliffen und alles ist gut.wenn ich die zacken schleifen will,wie geht das?oder muss man das vom profi machen lassen?|wavey:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@angelsüchto: kannst z.B. so was nehmen

gibt´s auch aus Keramik

ich persönlich hab eine Längskante meines Schärfsteines rund geschliffen, und ziehe da den Wellenschliff drüber




P.S.: hab noch ´ne gute Anleitung gefunden


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Und, wer schon ein Lansky Set hat, der bekommt dafür auch die passenden Steine für gezackte Klingen und Wellenschliff.


----------



## Perca84 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi , 

Also ich habe super erfahrungen mit GERBER Klappmesser gemacht,Super Robust sehr handlich und schön anzuschauen auch noch,kannst ja mal anschauen!

Gruss


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Klappmesser sind oftmals schön und handlich, haben aber den großen Nachteil, dass sich Fischschleim und -blut und anderer Dreck in den Ritzen der Mechanik ansammeln und da nicht so einfach zu entfernen sind. Feststehende Klinge mit angegossenem Kunststoffgriff ist das optimale Arbeitsgerät, nicht schön aber praktisch.


----------



## angelsüchto (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Guten morgen,
danke leute für den tipp,aber ich werde fürs angeln doch wohl kein klappmesser benutzen,wegen den gründen die ulli3D schon nannte!
Opinel hatt hier ja einen sehr guten ruf,mal sehen ob es so eins wird!


----------



## Lorenz (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi

im Rucksack nimmt so ein ,nicht überdimensionales,feststehendes Messer auch nicht viel Platz weg und schwer sind die auch nicht!


Ein kleines Klappmesser oder mini-Schweizer am Schlüsselbund eignet sich wunderbar für kleinere Schneidarbeiten,und sei es nur um die Schnurreste von der Wobbleröse zu entfernen :g


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ... aber ich werde fürs angeln doch wohl kein klappmesser benutzen ...
> Opinel hatt hier ja einen sehr guten ruf,mal sehen ob es so eins wird!



Ähäm, Opinel sieht aber aus wie ein Klappmesser |bigeyes


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ähäm, Opinel sieht aber aus wie ein Klappmesser |bigeyes



Die klassischen Opinel sind auch alle Klappmesser!
Opinel produziert nichts anderes als Messer für die Bereiche Küche, Garten und Freizeit. Die Gerätschaften für die letzt genannten Bereiche sind alle Klapp-...
Wer wissen will, was es alles von Opinel gibt, sollte hier stöbern:
http://www.opinel.com/


----------



## angelsüchto (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

aber da fällt mir das angebot von dir wieder ein:vik:
muss noch mit dem geld kla kommen und dann werde ich dich kontaktieren,falls ich nich zu spät bin#6


----------



## BöhserZwerg (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich persönlich führe ein uraltes Messer bei mir...mein Uhrgroßvater hat es gefertigt..es ist zwar mal nachgeschliffen worden,aber es hält super gut und ist sehr scharf...da sieht mans ja wieder...die gute, alte, einzelnfertigende Wertarbeit ist viel besser im Gegensatz zur heutigen Massenfertigung...(gilt zwar nicht immer aber oft)

Aber das ist unverkäuflich..Daher kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen...:

Wenns etwas teurer und robuster sein darf....:
(Das vorletzte von unten)
Das teurere Messer

Und die nicht hochqualitative aber durchaus gute Art,etwas günstiger..:

Das günstigere Messer


Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen..Gruss 

BigWels


----------



## bobbl (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ein Haller-Messer mit feststehender Klinge.
Superteil, habe ich schon seitdem ich 8 bin, früher wars zum Schnitzen da und heute eben zum Angeln.


----------



## Pinn (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Opinel hatt hier ja einen sehr guten ruf,mal sehen ob es so eins wird!



Opinelmesser mit ihrem Holzgriff sind etwas umständlich zu reinigende Klappmesser, da hat Ulli recht. Und die Standardversionen rosten und laufen an, wenn man sie nicht regelmäßig nach Gebrauch pflegt.

Trotzdem liebe ich Standard-Opinelmesser der Größen 8 bis 12 (= Länge der Klinge in cm), weil sie ohne aufzutragen in die Hosentasche passen, ohne viel Aufwand rasiermesserscharf zu schärfen sind und ihr Preis-Leistungsverhältnis unübertroffen ist. Dazu kommt noch, dass diese Messer mittlerweile Kultstatus haben, weil man mehr an Messer am Wasser als Angelzubehör nicht wirklich braucht!

Filetiermesser oder Messer mit Wellenschliff machen sicher Sinn in der Küche, aber zum Angeln schleppe ich sowas nicht mit.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Mahlzeit,
als ich einem kollegen davon erzählte mir das km 2000 zzu kaufen meinte er ich soll mir mal das "gsg9" messer angucken kennt das jemand?


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi



angelsüchto schrieb:


> als ich einem kollegen davon erzählte mir das km 2000 zzu kaufen meinte er ich soll mir mal das "gsg9" messer angucken kennt das jemand?



*Soll es ein Gebrauchsmesser zum Angeln sein? Wenn ja,wieso dann gerade eines der beiden?*
Nur wegen dem Namen und weil es von bestimmten Personengruppen eingesetzt wird?



Für mich ist der Nutzen für meine wirklichen Einsatzzwecke entscheidend! Was für andere gut und zweckmäßig ist,ist nicht unbedingt für mich das Gelbe vom Ei und das zählt für mich!


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Geht ihr eigentlich zum Angeln oder zum Dschungelkampf |bigeyes#c


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

das messer wird nicht nur zum angeln genutzt,eher zum camping,segeln etc. ich denke für diese sachen ist es angemessen so eine qualität von messer bei sich zu führen,ich meine das sind nich umsonst die messer solcher organissationen,oder?


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> das messer wird nicht nur zum angeln genutzt,eher zum camping,segeln etc. ich denke für diese sachen ist es angemessen so eine qualität von messer bei sich zu führen,ich meine das sind nich umsonst die messer solcher organissationen,oder?


Segeln? Welche Art von Schneidarbeiten muss man da machen? 
Ich hab da keine Erfahrung deswegen frag ich...

Camping:
Campingplatz-Camping sprich zum Wurst schneiden und Brot schmieren? 
Oder richtig "Outdoor" mit Feuerholz besorgen/zerkleinern/spalten,Unterstände bauen usw.?
Wenn ja,dann sowas wie das Ka-Bar Cutlass (ich glaub 60,- (Kabar produziert für die US-Army,Tactical Defence Institut usw.,wenn das ein Qualitätskriterium für dich ist).Super scharf,nicht übermäßig schwer,großer Griff (gut wenn du mit Handschuhen arbeitest)...
Dazu dann noch was kleineres feststehendes für die üblichen Schneidarbeiten.Z.B. ein Marttiini (super zum verwerten des Fangs).Das liegt so bei ~40,- glaube ich.Zum Essen verwende ich ein Neckknife von Cold- Steel "The Spike" (ich glaube ~30)...







Ulli3D schrieb:


> Geht ihr eigentlich zum Angeln oder zum Dschungelkampf |bigeyes#c


Das nennt sich Urban-survival 


:q:q:q


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

speziel segeln meine ich auch nicht, ich meine segeln in verbindung mit angeln bzw wie von dir erwähnt holz etc bearbeiten.bei solchen arbeiten ist mir son taschenmesser echt zu klein


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> als ich einem kollegen davon erzählte mir das km 2000 zzu kaufen meinte er ich soll mir mal das "gsg9" messer angucken kennt das jemand?



Jepp, kenne ich wohl, finde es aber nicht so der Knaller.
Ist ein Klappmesser mit schwarz beschichteter Klinge aus Böhler N695- Stahl, nach einem Design von Dietmar Pohl(Serie Dietmar Pohl One), für das General Wegener(Kommandeur der GSG 9) seinen Namen geliehen hat.
Das Messer ist weltweit auf 500 Stück limitiert und alle genannten Besonderheiten zusammen, machen das gute Stück sehr teuer.
Nüchtern betrachtet, nach Faktenlage, sind die technischen Daten nicht annähernd so spektakulär, wie der Preis von über 200 Euro.
Das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis ist zu deutsch saumäßig bescheiden, als Schulnote ausgedrückt:
mangelhaft - ungenügend


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@sensitivfischer.
dann doch lieber  km2000 wa?


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> speziel segeln meine ich auch nicht, ich meine segeln in verbindung mit angeln bzw wie von dir erwähnt holz etc bearbeiten.bei solchen arbeiten ist mir son taschenmesser echt zu klein


Holz bearbeiten:

Stock-schnitzen für die Marshmallows am Lagerfeuer oder   eher so in der Art?


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Holz bearbeiten:
> 
> Stock-schnitzen für die Marshmallows am Lagerfeuer oder   eher so in der Art?



zum bespiel


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> zum bespiel


Erstes oder letzteres?

Für ~60 kriegst du das Kabar Cutlass.Passt in einen geräumigen Rucksack,hat eine dünne Klinge (nicht besonders schwer),sehr funktionale Scheide,sehr scharf,großer und gut in der Hand liegender Griff.

Bei dem Preis kannst du dir gleich noch ein oder zwei andere Messer kaufen die für die anderen Einsatzzwecke herhalten!


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

beides,aber eher letztes weil ich bin viel draussen unterwegs  zb spinnwandern durch die wildniss ab und zu ma da campen wo kein ausgewisener platz ist etc^^


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer.
> dann doch lieber  km2000 wa?



Damit hat man auf jeden Fall mehr Stahl für nen besseren Kurs, ne durchgehende, richtig dicke Klinge und nen gescheiten Griff. Das Teil kannst du durch ne Autotür rammen wie nix und ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass die Hand unfreiwillig in die Klinge rutscht.
Genauso gut kannst du damit auch ein Loch graben, wenn du keinen Klappspaten dabei hast.


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Damit hat man auf jeden Fall mehr Stahl für nen besseren Kurs, ne durchgehende, richtig dicke Klinge und nen gescheiten Griff. Das Teil kannst du durch ne Autotür rammen wie nix und ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass die Hand unfreiwillig in die Klinge rutscht.


das hört sich gut an*duckundweg*


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ne jetzt im ernst,ich find cool,das ihr so viele gute vorschläge habt,danke dafür!


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Guck dir das Kabar Cutlass mal an...Das hat unten an de Scheide auch eine Öse,sodass man es ans Bein schnallen kann.Dann schlackert es nicht rum und bleibt nirgendwo hängen.Die Scheide wird auch nicht direkt am Gürtel fixiert,sondern da ist nochmal so ein bewegliches Zwischenteil,sodass es auf dem Oberschenkel sitzt,leicht erreichbar ist und beim Gehen und auch z.B. beim Hinsetzen trotz der Größe nicht stört.


----------



## firemirl (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Habe aufgrund des Tröts mal nach nem Opinel Slim Filetiermesser geschaut. War anhand von diversen Berichten überzeugt und habe mich für das
*Opinel Slim Line Filetiermesser Bubingaholz No.10  rfr.*

entschieden.
Den günstigten Anbieter ermittelt - Einen Ebayhändler - gekauft 
und das erste mal auf die Sch..... gefallen.
Der Händler hat angeblich verschickt - ich nicht erhalten - und jetzt geht das gehacke los.
Nichts desto trotz bin ich auf dieses Messer gespannt.
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit diesem Typ;+


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@llorenz,
hab mir das angesehn aber bin auf 120 euro gekommen,hast du nen link?


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Dann nimm eine ordentliche Machete, oder eine Axt. Die Naturvölker machen es vor; ohne Kampfmesser. Besser wäre natürlich eine Klappsäge, ein kleines Beil und ein schweizer Offz.-Messer. Aber das schaut halt alles nicht so cool und rambomäßig aus, wie so ein Kampfdingens...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Moin Leute und Messerfans,

eigentlich will ich hier keinem die Stimmung vermießen, aber lest euch mal das hier durch:
*
(1) Es ist verboten 
 1. Anscheinswaffen,
 2. Hieb- und Stoßwaffen nach Anlage 1 Abschnitt 1Unterabschnitt 2 Nr. 1.1 oder
 3. Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser)oder feststehende Messer mit einerKlingenlänge über 12 cm
zu führen.
(2) Absatz 1 gilt nicht
 1. für die Verwendung bei Foto-, Film- oder Fernsehaufnahmenoder Theateraufführungen,
 2. für den Transport in einem verschlossenen Behältnis,
 3. für das Führen der Gegenstände nach Absatz 1Nr. 2 und 3, sofern ein berechtigtes Interessevorliegt.
Weitergehende Regelungen bleiben unberührt.
(3) Ein berechtigtes Interesse nach Absatz 2 Nr. 3liegt insbesondere vor, wenn das Führen der Gegenständeim Zusammenhang mit der Berufsausübungerfolgt, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sportoder einem allgemein anerkannten Zweck dient.

*Quelle

Im Klartext heißt dass, das feststehende Messer verboten zu führen sind, wenn sie eine Klingenlänge von >12cm haben. Sprich dann sind es vorbotene Gegenstände. Wenn man dann in ne Kontrolle kommt, hat man ein Problem.
Jetzt gibts aber den Ausnahmenparagraphen. Das mit dem berechtigten Interesse. Und da Angeln ein Sport ist, darf man auch ein Messer mitnehmen, das eine Klingenlänge von über 12cm hat. Aber leider ist halt ein Bundeswehrkampfmesser, das wirklich zum Kämpfen hergestellt wurde nicht gerade DAS Angelmesser. 
Es kommt dann immer auf den Polizeibeamten an, der dich kontrolliert. Bei dem einen kommt dein Bundeswehrmesser als zum Angeln geeignet durch und du darfst weiter machen, der andere sieht in deinem Kampfmesser wirklich das Kampfmesser und sagt, dass du auch en kleineres, vor allem weniger agressiv aussehendes Messer hättest benutzen können.
Das ist dann Auslegungssache des Beamten und darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.

Zu mal ein Messer mit einer Klingenlänge von 12cm ja wirklich zum Angeln reicht. Warum sich dann womöglich noch strafbar machen, wenns auch anders geht.

Aber wenn dir das egal ist und du das BW-Messer willst, dann kaufs. Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut. Wenn die 12cm Regel nicht wäre, hätte ich dieses Messer schon...

Das ist jetzt auch nicht böse von mir gemeint, aber ich will dich nur darauf hinweisen, dass du mit diesem Messer sicherlich irgendwann mal Probleme bekommen wirst, wenn du es in der Öffenltichkeit trägst.

Und mal im Ernst, wenn man sich so ein tolles (wirklich!) Messer kauft, dann will man es doch auch mal so führen, und nicht nur zum Anglen mitnehmen.

Hier noch ein paar Tipps:

- Fällkniven F1
- Cold Steel Master Hunter


Genau mit deiner Frage habe ich mich auch mal befasst. Zwischenzeitlich bin ich dann mal an nem Grillplatz in der Pampa gewesen und war am Feuer machen. Zum Glück hatte ich mein Victorinox Forester dabei. Denn dieses Messer hat ne super Holzsäge, mit der ich für's Feuer bis zu 7cm dicke Äste kleingesägt hatte. Und diese Säge bekommt man nicht stumpf, wenn man bei Holz bleibt und so ein Meser hält dir ewig. Schweizer Qualität eben. Kostet auch glaube ich keine 50€. Die Messer sind top, immer legal und sehr praxistauglich. Außerdem haben die alles was man braucht und sehen auch noch gut aus, finde ich. Ne Säge will ich in der Natur nicht vermissen.
Der Eintigste Nachteil ist, dass es halt en Klappmesser ist, das man wenn man nur eine Hand frei hat, nicht aufbekommt. Das stört mich aber nicht. Wärs en Einhandmeser, wärs ja wieder illegal.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen!


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Danke adlerauge,
sehr gute information,und gute tipps!
die sache mit polizei und messer hatte ich schonmal,da kennen die garnichts


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Besser wäre natürlich eine Klappsäge, ein kleines Beil und ein schweizer Offz.-Messer. Aber das schaut halt alles nicht so cool und rambomäßig aus, wie so ein Kampfdingens...


Der Glock Klappspaten,hat eine Säge im Griff,die man aufstecken und festschrauben kann.Sowas finde ich absolut funktional.Nimmt kein extra Platz weg und wiegt auch praktisch nicht viel mehr.

Wenn ich nicht ein Bucktool hätte,dann tät ich wohl auch bei längeren Touren (mit Schlauchboot) aufs Schweizer zurückgreifen...




@angelsüchto
Ups,sorry...Dann war das wohl der EK den ich im Kopf hatte #c|rolleyes






Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> - Fällkniven F1
> - Cold Steel Master Hunter


Ich hab sie selber nicht,aber schon in der Hand gehabt.Top!


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@lorenz
also wenn du das zum ek besorgen könntest,nur zu


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an*duckundweg*



Nun gut, man muss das mal realistisch betrachten das KM 2000 ist, wie der Name schon sagt, ein Kampfmesser. Da gibts nichts schön zu reden, das Messer ist *auch* seiner Bestimmung nach zum Töten von Menschen gedacht und das kann es richtig gut.
Die Klingenform(Tanto) ist vom Winkel der Spitze her so nett konstruiert, dass das Messer sich nicht viel aus einer Bristol(Splitterschutzweste), aus 14 Lagen Aramidfaser macht. Das heißt, dass ein durchschnittlicher Mann die Kraft aufbringt, das Messer durchzustechen, was schlecht für den Träger der Weste ist, der sich davon ja eigentlich einen gewissen Schutz verspricht.


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ohhje,
es gibt sooo viele schöne und gute messer etc,was nimmt man da blos?


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Ohhje,
> es gibt sooo viele schöne und gute messer etc,was nimmt man da blos?



Total simpel!
Das was am besten in der eigenen Hand liegt!


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Total simpel!
> Das was am besten in der eigenen Hand liegt!


 wenn man die alle man antesten könnte


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> wenn man die alle man antesten könnte



Messergeschäft...in die Hand nehmen


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ja eig. ganz simpel,nur ich weiss nicht ob die bei uns sowas haben?


----------



## firemirl (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Moin Leute und Messerfans,
> 
> eigentlich will ich hier keinem die Stimmung vermießen, aber lest euch mal das hier durch:



Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher!!! 
Nicht mit soviel §§ bewehrt aber inhaltlich das selbe.


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ja eig. ganz simpel,nur ich weiss nicht ob die bei uns sowas haben?



Einfach fragen! Bestellen lassen! 
Oder in ein größeres Geschäft gehen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Moin Leute und Messerfans,
> 
> eigentlich will ich hier keinem die Stimmung vermießen, aber lest euch mal das hier durch:
> *
> ...



Die bestehende Gesetzeslage zu Messern, genau wie das Interesse die Bundeswehr im Inneren einsetzen zu dürfen, rührt doch daher, dass man Angst vorm Volk hat.
Man hat Schiss davor, dass der Deutsche irgendwann auf die Straße geht und Rabatz macht.
Deshalb ist jeder Amoklauf gerade Recht, um den Bürger per Gesetz zu entwaffnen, damit man den Pöbel im Griff hat.
Diese hinterlistige Absicht und die Verarsche drumrum, ist für mich eher Anlass zum Auf- als zum Abrüsten, einschüchtern lasse ich mich vom Gesetzgeber und seinen Laufburschen (Polizei) jedenfalls nicht. Die können mich da, wo die Sonne nie hinscheint.:r


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

angelsüchto, wie alt bist du? 

U18 bleibt es sonst beim Kindermesser von Opinel.


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@sensitivfischer,
wo du grad bei den laufburschen des gesetzes bist, wenn ich so ein km2000 führen würde,würde ich mir das von keinem so einer art abnehmen lassen1.weil wo ich das frei führe kein polizist hingehört,und 2.die sich um die wierklichen probleme kümmern sollen!
ich hoffe damit trete ich niemand zu  nahe


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> @sensitivfischer,
> wo du grad bei den laufburschen des gesetzes bist, wenn ich so ein km2000 führen würde,würde ich mir das von keinem so einer art abnehmen lassen1.weil wo ich das frei führe kein polizist hingehört,und 2.die sich um die wierklichen probleme kümmern sollen!
> ich hoffe damit trete ich niemand zu  nahe



Das ist richtig. Ich habe mir auch noch nie was zu schulden kommen lassen und trage so ein Messer in der Regel da, wo es keine oder kaum Mitmenschen gibt.
Von daher könnte ich damit nicht mal jemandem gefährlich werden, selbst wenn es meine Absicht wäre.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die bestehende Gesetzeslage zu Messern, genau wie das Interesse die Bundeswehr im Inneren einsetzen zu dürfen, rührt doch daher, dass man Angst vorm Volk hat.
> Man hat Schiss davor, dass der Deutsche irgendwann auf die Straße geht und Rabatz macht.
> Deshalb ist jeder Amoklauf gerade Recht, um den Bürger per Gesetz zu entwaffnen, damit man den Pöbel im Griff hat.
> Diese hinterlistige Absicht und die Verarsche drumrum, ist für mich eher Anlass zum Auf- als zum Abrüsten, einschüchtern lasse ich mich vom Gesetzgeber und seinen Laufburschen (Polizei) jedenfalls nicht. Die können mich da, wo die Sonne nie hinscheint.:r



Da gebe ich dir voll Recht!

Aber wie gesagt ich habe kein Bock auf Probleme mit der Polizei. Und wenn die schonmal das Messer in der Hand haben ist es weg...

Aber wirklich toller Beitrag!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher!!!
> Nicht mit soviel §§ bewehrt aber inhaltlich das selbe.



Sorry, habe erst nach meinem Posting gelesen, dass der Gesetzestext schon mal gepostet wurde.


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Ich habe mir auch noch nie was zu schulden kommen lassen und trage so ein Messer in der Regel da, wo es keine oder kaum Mitmenschen gibt.
> Von daher könnte ich damit nicht mal jemandem gefährlich werden, selbst wenn es meine Absicht wäre.


so sieht es aus,ich werde es tragen auch wenn ich erst knapp 16 bin,ich traue mir zu,normale situationen und situationen  mit gefahr so zu unterscheiden das es in keinem fall zu einer begegnung mit "mitmensch" und messer kommt


----------



## zanderhirn (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ich benutze ein filetier messer von nordmark kostenpunkt rund 70€


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> so sieht es aus,ich werde es tragen *auch wenn ich erst knapp 16 bin*,ich traue mir zu,normale situationen und situationen  mit gefahr so zu unterscheiden das es in keinem fall zu einer begegnung mit "mitmensch" und messer kommt



Alles klar. Kampfmesser an Kinderhosen... das Thema ist für mich durch!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> so sieht es aus,ich werde es tragen auch wenn ich erst knapp 16 bin,ich traue mir zu,normale situationen und situationen  mit gefahr so zu unterscheiden das es in keinem fall zu einer begegnung mit "mitmensch" und messer kommt



...

Hast du vor etwa 1 Woche oder so Aktenzeichen XY ungelöst im ZDF gesehen? Da wurden 2 junge Menschen genau in deinem Alter von einem Mann niedergestochen, dem sie keine Zigarette gegeben hatten, nachdem er sie nach dieser gefragt hat.

...

Sagen wir mal du kommst mal in so eine Situation. Ich wünsch' das echt KEINEM, aber sagen wir mal es passiert mal.
Wenn du dich dann mit deinem Meser gegen so einen Penner wehrst, dann hoffe ich nur, dass es ein legal zu führendes Messer ist, weil du sonst noch Probleme bekommst. Denn wenn es ein nach dem WaffG verbotenes Messer ist, und du damit einen Angreifer verletzt, dann bist letzendlich noch du der "Gelackmeierte". Aber wenn ein legal zu führendes Messer im Spiel war, dann bist auf der sicheren Seite. Wobei natürlich bei Messeratacken immer noch andere Faktoren ne Rolle spielen.

Das soll jetzt nicht so rüber kommen, als wenn ich Leute zum Messerkämpfen motivieren will, aber falls man mal in so eine Situation kommt, was ja heutzutage in unserer "tollen" Gesellschaft immer häufiger vorkommt, dann sollte mal doch lieber im legalen Bereich bleiben. Und mal im Ernst, wofür du dein Messer brauchst, reicht 12cm Klingenlänge allemal!


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

achja,
dann werd ich mi ein anderes suche müssen
war eh ne dumme idee nach sowas zu suchen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wenn es wirklich rein um unser Hobby geht, finde ich die Opinel und noch mehr die nordischen Messer am Geeignesten, also Mora, Helle, Martiini, um nur die Gängisten zu nennen.
Sind halt Messer aus gutem Stahl und von Fischköpfen für Fischköpfe.:vik:
Aber auch das Victorinox, in seinen unzähligen Varianten darf nicht fehlen.#6


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

aber adlerauge hatt wierklich recht!
solche"leute"gibt echt zu viele
aber naja man wird auch ohne km durchs leben kommen


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

weg von km  und hin zu schicken nordler messern!
wie es aussieht müsste ich dann für meine verhältnisse mind 2-3 verschiedene teile bei mir führen


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> wie es aussieht müsste ich dann für meine verhältnisse mind 2-3 verschiedene teile bei mir führen


Klappspaten mit Säge oder Klappsäge,falls du das überhaupt brauchst.
Dazu eins wie die feststehenden von Marttiini mit Kunststoffgriff zum Verwerten des Fangs,schnitzen und sonstige Schneidarbeiten.Dann noch eins zum Essen.Das reicht doch!

So teuer sind die Marttiini doch nicht!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> aber adlerauge hatt wierklich recht!
> solche"leute"gibt echt zu viele
> aber naja man wird auch ohne km durchs leben kommen



Freut mich, dass du das einsiehst.
Glaub mir, ist wirklich besser so, wenn du ohne das KM rumläufst.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Klappspaten mit Säge oder Klappsäge,falls du das überhaupt brauchst.
> Dazu eins wie die feststehenden von Marttiini mit Kunststoffgriff zum Verwerten des Fangs,schnitzen und sonstige Schneidarbeiten.Dann noch eins zum Essen.Das reicht doch!



Steinigt mich bitte nicht, wenn ich jetzt schon wieder meine, dass ein einziges Victorinox Forester oder ein anderes Modell völlig ausreichen...#6


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

zum führen beim angeln etc werde ich mich jetzt umgucken,aber als sammlerstück zuhause,muss ich mir einfach ein km besorgen!
edit: http://www.freie-waffen.com/catalog/victorinoxarmeemesserforester-p-685.html das forester


----------



## Lorenz (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Steinigt mich bitte nicht, wenn ich jetzt schon wieder meine, dass ein einziges Victorinox Forester oder ein anderes Modell völlig ausreichen...#6


Die Säge an dem Teil kenne ich nicht und ich weiß nicht was der Threadstarter wirklich braucht,deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen...

Ein Zweitmesser zum Essen finde ich persönlich besser,da ich mir nicht unbedingt mit dem Marttiini mein Brot schmieren will.Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht! Unnötig kaufen und rumschleppen muss man nichts...und nachkaufen kann man ja immernoch!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> zum führen beim angeln etc werde ich mich jetzt umgucken,aber als sammlerstück zuhause,muss ich mir einfach ein km besorgen!



Wenns dir das Geld wert ist, ein Messer zu kaufen, um es zu Hause in die Vitrine zu legen, dann nur zu.
Für mich ist ein Messer ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und wird nur gekauft, wenn ich es auch benutzen/brauchen kann/darf.


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wobei die Säge des Victorinox eine spezielle Knochensäge ist, die sich durch ihre Form auch in Holz nicht festsetzt. 

Und wenn einer wirklich die Natur freveln will und unbefugterweise Bäumchen fällen und dicke Äste absägen will, bei Aldi gab's vor ein paar Wochen 2 Klappsägen für 10 Euro, die sind dafür bestens geeignet und kommen bestimmt bis zur nächsten Outdoorsaison wieder ins Programm


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@adlerauge
wie ist die klinge vom forester?
kann man die gut schleifen?
und wie lange hält sie bis man sie schleifen muss?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> @adlerauge
> wie ist die klinge vom forester?
> kann man die gut schleifen?
> und wie lange hält sie bis man sie schleifen muss?



Die Klinge ist erst mal "rostfrei", wobei "rostträge" besser ausgedrückt wäre, denn rostfreien stahl gibt es nicht. Jeder Stahl rostet. Aber der ist schon sehr rostarm! Sprich fast "rostfrei".

Die genaue Bezeichnung des Stahls kenne ich nicht.
Aber ich muss sagen, es ist ein finde ich guter Stahl. Er hat die Nötige Härte, die fürs Holzschnitzen nötig ist und lässt sich mit nem Arkansas, nem Diamantabziehstahl oder nem japanischen Wasserstein oder nem belgischen Brocken gut schärfen.
Ich habe so en Werkzeugschleifstein den ich trocken benutze und schleife ihn damit. Dann ziehe ich die Klinge noch mit nem Diamantwetzstahl ab und gut ist.
Irgendwann kaufe ich mir den Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker. Das ist die ultimative Schleifkönigin unter den Utensilien. Auch gut für Angelhaken!!!

Wie lange der Schliff hält, kommt drauf an, was man macht. Ich habe das messer oft zum schnitzen von Stöcken in Gebrauch. Schleifen auf dem Schleifstein tue ich das Messer vielleicht alle 2-3 Monate, wenn ich es viel benötige. Und nach zwei bis drei "Einsätzen" im Wald fahre ich mal schnell über den Wetzstahl damit und die Schneide hat wieder den nötigen Biss.

Man muss sagen, der Stahl ist nicht wie 440-C, also kein Hochleistungsstahl, aber dennoch ein sehr guter Stahl.

Wenn 0 schlechter Stahl ist und 440-C bei 10 ist, dann würde ich den Stahl der Schweizer Victorinox bei 7 einordnen. Opinel sind meiner Meinung nach bei 4. (Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung)


----------



## angelsüchto (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das hört sich doch sehr sehr gut an!
da ich  im mom eh mit bronchitis zuhause sitze werde ich meinen hintern morgen mal in die stadt stadt in den waffenladen schmeissen.mal sehen was die da so gutes anbieten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hey,

es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du hier berichten wirst, für welches Messer du dich letztendlich entschieden hast!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du hier berichten wirst, für welches Messer du dich letztendlich entschieden hast!



Ich hoffe für ihn, dass es keines von Herbertz oder Haller mit Klinge aus 420er- Stahl wird.


----------



## penell (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

was ist an 420 Stahl schlecht?
zu weich?


----------



## roldiii (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

böker tirpitz beste messer wo gibt


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



roldiii schrieb:


> böker tirpitz beste messer wo gibt



= Einhandmesser = verboten zu führen.

Aber ist en sehr gutes Messer!




penell schrieb:


> was ist an 420 Stahl schlecht?
> zu weich?



Ja, 420er Stahl ist nicht sonderlich gut. Es ist ein eher weicher Stahl. Hält die Schärfe nicht lange ist aber einfach zu schärfen.
Qualitativ ist der nicht so doll


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich hab mir erst jetzt die Beschreibung des vom TE angedachten Messers durchgelesen. Wie kann man so reich sein, dass man für ein Messer aus 440A Stahl fast 100 € zahlen will. #d

440A Stahl ist nur unwesentlich schnitthaltiger als 420er Stahl, ich meine hier keinen CPM-T 420 V, Messer aus diesem Stahl kosten leicht um die 1.000 €. Mit diesem 440A Stahl, Kunststoffgriff und -scheide dürfte das Messer so maximal um die 25 € kosten.


----------



## angelsüchto (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nabend,
ich hab mir schon ein paar dinger angeschaut,aber wo ich das mit den  arten und härten lese,komm ich damit nich kla was sind denn bekannte gute messer,mit gutem stahl?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich hab mir erst jetzt die Beschreibung des vom TE angedachten Messers durchgelesen. Wie kann man so reich sein, dass man für ein Messer aus 440A Stahl fast 100 € zahlen will. #d
> 
> 440A Stahl ist nur unwesentlich schnitthaltiger als 420er Stahl, ich meine hier keinen CPM-T 420 V, Messer aus diesem Stahl kosten leicht um die 1.000 €. Mit diesem 440A Stahl, Kunststoffgriff und -scheide dürfte das Messer so maximal um die 25 € kosten.



Das sehe ich nicht ganz so, vielleicht auch, weil ich das Messer ununterbrochen 6 Monate am Stück, im Praxishärtetest, bei mir trug und es mir täglich gute Dienste leistete.
Immerhin ist es schon nicht wenig 440A(beim Alten) und Böhler N695 (beim Neuen), die man für das Geld bekommt.
Dazu kommt:
- Klinge gut 5mm dick, Kalgard beschichtet;
- öl-, säureresistenter, temperaturunempfindlicher Griff,
- über lösen der Zentralschraube voll zerlegbar,
- durchgehende Klinge,
- durchdachte Konstruktion
- vollkommen dekontaminiertauglich,
- die durgehende Klinge ragt am Ende des Griffes, stumpf ein Stück heraus, als Scheibenzertrümmerer gedacht,
- ausgeklügelte Scheidenkonstruktion mit Saphirschleifplatte, kompatibel zu US- Molle- Tragesystem und BW- Koppel,
- Messer kann an Tragesystemen mit Beinriemen oder am Gürtel horizontal, vertikal... nahezu beliebig befestigt werden

Und für 25 Euro, wie du meintest, bekommst du heute kaum noch ein halbwegs brauchbares Messer aus 420er Stahl, in der Größe des KM.


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ah ja... man muss beim Fischen ja auch laufend Scheiben zertrümmern, oder giftigste Stoffe vom Messer entfernen. Außerdem ist es ja spielend leicht, mit so einer dicken Klinge etwas fein aufzuschneiden. Salami kommt mir beim Angeln jedenfalls wesentlich öfter unter, als Sicherheitsglasscheiben und Kampfstoffe.

Ich frage mich auch, warum sehr traditionelle Messer, wie das Lappin Leuku, das Laguiolle, das Opinel, oder die klassischen japanischen Outdoormesser so simpel, schlank und aus bescheiden einfachen Stählen daherkommen? Oder nehmt gar das Ulu, das eiserne Halbmondmesser der Inuitfrauen. Was die damit alles machen!

Ein gutes Messer glänzt durch seine Einfachheit und die Handfertigkeiten dessen, der es führt.


----------



## angelsüchto (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ah ja... man muss beim Fischen ja auch laufend Scheiben zertrümmern, oder giftigste Stoffe vom Messer entfernen. Außerdem ist es ja spielend leicht, mit so einer dicken Klinge etwas fein aufzuschneiden. Salami kommt mir beim Angeln jedenfalls wesentlich öfter unter, als Sicherheitsglasscheiben und Kampfstoffe.
> 
> Ich frage mich auch, warum sehr traditionelle Messer, wie das Lappin Leuku, das Laguiolle, das Opinel, oder die klassischen japanischen Outdoormesser so simpel, schlank und aus bescheiden einfachen Stählen daherkommen? Oder nehmt gar das Ulu, das eiserne Halbmondmesser der Inuitfrauen. Was die damit alles machen!
> 
> *Ein gutes Messer glänzt durch seine Einfachheit und die Handfertigkeiten dessen, der es führt.*



hatt sehrwohl recht#6


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Es kommt immer drauf an, was Du willst. Wenn Du ein Messer für den Gebrauch willst, dann sind hier schon einige genannt worden. Du bekommst schon vernünftige Messer, z. B. Mora, für 10 €, wenn es denn was Besseres sein soll, dann hol Dir ein Messer mit 440C Stahl, wobei das C der entscheidende Buchstabe ist, da bist Du dann mit 75 - 100 € dabei, hast allerdings das Problem, dass der Stahl nicht ganz einfach nachzuschärfen ist.

Wenn Du etwas Exklusives haben willst, dann geh zu einem Messermacher und Du bekommst ein Messer, das nicht jeder hat aber auch jenseits der 500 € kostet.

Schau einfach mal *hier* nach, da gibt es auch ein paar Erklärungen und die Messer sind, vom Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis nicht zu übertreffen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich hab mir schon ein paar dinger angeschaut,aber wo ich das mit den  arten und härten lese,komm ich damit nich kla was sind denn bekannte gute messer,mit gutem stahl?



Zunächst einmal, vereinfacht und kurz gesagt:
Die Härte in Rockwell abgekürzt HRC, gibt die Härte des Stahls an. Je härter ein Stahl desto schnitthaltiger ist er, das heißt er bleibt länger scharf, ist aber auch schwerer zu schärfen.
Die heute üblichen Messer sind in aller Regel aus "Edelstählen", also hochlegierten, rostträgen Stählen, was z.B. durch die Beigabe von Chrom erreicht wird.
Gute Stähle sind hart, also schnitthaltig und zugleich zäh, flexibel, also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Die Krone der Stähle sind heute wohl nach wie vor Damaststähle oder moderne pulvermetallurgische Stähle, also Sinterstähle(CPM 440T, SV 30...)

Brauchbar sind auf jedenfall Stähle ab 56 HRC+, mit folgenden amerikanischen Handels- Bezeichnungen wie: 440, AUS 8, CPM 154, ATS 34, D2, BG42(eigentlich ein Kugellagerstahl), SV30, CPM-440T, VG-10 um nur ein paar gängige zu nennen.

Allerdings gibt es auch Unterschiede in der Qualität einer Stahlsorte, da die Handelsbezeichnung nur aussagt, zu wieviel Prozent der Stahl aus Chrom, Molybdän, Vanadium, Silizium, Schwefel, Kohlenstoff usw. besteht, wobei es da auch nen Wert als Unter- und Obergrenze gibt.
Ich habe schon Messer aus dem Unterklassenstahl 420 in der Hand gehabt und damit gearbeitet, da war ich überrascht, dass es bloß 420er Stahl war. Cold Steel verarbeitet zum Beispiel 420er Stahl von hoher Güte/Qualität, Herbertz hingegen ganz sicher nicht, obwohl Beide ihre Billigmesser in Taiwan basteln lassen. Es gibt also auch bei der ein und selben Stahlsorte Qualitätsunterschiede.


----------



## angelsüchto (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

danke ULLI3D
da sind schöne messer dabei!
mal sehen was es noch für angebote gibt


----------



## angelsüchto (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

und danke Sensitivfischer#6
so viele zahlen und soaber ich werd wohl was gutes finden:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Sensitivfischer: Sehr toller Beitrag!!! Da merkt man, dass du wirklich Ahnung von der Messermaterie hast! - Respekt.
Du sagtest, dass du das KM 2000 im 6 monatigen Einsatz hattest. Meinst du "Einsatz" wörtlich und warst auf einem Bundeswehreinsatz, oder wie?
Ein Bundeswehrsoldat hat natürlich ganz andere Anforderungen an ein Messer, als ein Angler...

Kennt denn jemand die genaue Stahlbezeichnung von den Victorinoxmessern?


----------



## pionier2511 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Also das km 2000 was Du dier ausgesucht hast ist nicht schlecht wird aber immer schnell stumpf , hatte dieses auch nun habe ich die neue überarbeitete version 

http://www.army-specials.com/produc...en-KM-2000-Infantrie-Messer-Neuheit-2008.html

Diese klinge ist extrem scharf und kaum stumpf zu kriegen selbst wenn man mal etwas härtetes schneiden will wie z.b. dickere Äste oder Knochen n Kumpel hat sich bei dem versuch nen Ast abzuschlagen irgendwie den Zeigefinger abgehaun )  , der griff des Messers eignet sich auch sehr gut zum betäuben der Fische.

Bei der neuen version wurde auch die Klingenform Überarbeitet was das abstechen der fische erleichtert die alte klingenform wo die Klinge nur einseitig angeschrägt ist mache es schwer zielgenau zuzustechen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt denn jemand die genaue Stahlbezeichnung von den Victorinoxmessern?



das müsste lt. hier "1.4110" sein

eine Übersicht hab ich hier gefunden

und lt. Victorninox hat´s eine HRC von 54-56


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Pionier2511,Es mag sein,das dies ein gutes und auch brauchbares Messer ist,aber ehrlich gesagt,finde ich es absolut übertrieben,mit einem solchen Kampfmesser zum Angeln (Krieg?) zu ziehen.
Muss man dazu auch Tarnklamotten tragen und die Hand zum militärischen Gruß,
an die wohl hoffentlich vorhandene Mütze heben,wenn der Kontro kommt?
Entschuldigung,ich mag dich hier nicht persönlich angreifen,aber so einige der hier
in dem thread gezeigten "Dolche",erscheinen mir eindeutig übertrieben,um damit 
eine Schnur abzuschneiden,oder vielleicht auch mal einen Köfi zu zerschnippeln!
Aber jedem das seine!

Taxidermist


----------



## pionier2511 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Sicher jedem das seine aber es kommt auch darauf an was für Fische man angelt die meisten Fische die ich fange ind so gross das ein einfachen Messer nicht mehr reicht , und ja ich trage auch Tarnklamotten beim angeln weil ich festgestellt habe wenn man der natur angepasste Kleidung trägt fängt man auch mehr ,wie man sieht


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich glaub,ich kauf mir ein größeres Messer,dann klappt das auch endlich,mit dem 2m Waller!

Taxidermist


----------



## roldiii (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@ Adlerauge

Das Führen von Einhandmessern ist ab dem 1. April 2008 (Datum des Inkrafttretens der Änderungen des WaffG) grundsätzlich verboten, unabhängig von der Klingenlänge. Es bleibt aber erlaubt, wenn ein berechtigter Grund für das Führen in der Öffentlichkeit vorliegt. Ein solcher kann im Einzelfall insbesondere dann vorliegen, wenn derartige Messer bei der Berufsausübung, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder zu einem sonstigen allgemein anerkannten Zweck benötigt werden. Rechtstreue Bürger werden also nach dem neuen Recht bei der Ausübung ihres Berufes oder ihrer anerkannten Freizeitbeschäftigung nicht eingeschränkt.

"Es ist verboten:

· Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge (Einhandmesser) oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm zu führen"

 Die Gesetzesänderung greift aber auch überall dort nicht, wo Messer aus "legalen Gründen" eingesetzt oder eben auch nur geführt werden. Es geht hier um den so genannten sozial-adäquaten Gebrauch von Messern, sei es nun aus beruflichen Gründen oder auch bei Ausübung des Hobbies oder in der Freizeit, wie dies zum Beispiel bei Wanderern, Pfadfindern, Campern, Anglern, Jägern, Motorradfahrern, Mountainbikern, Messersammlern etc. der Fall ist.

Demnach benutzte ich mein Böker Messer ruhigen Gewissens beim Angeln, da es eben nicht verboten ist.

oder hab ich was übersehen?

Gruß roldiii


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



roldiii schrieb:


> @ Adlerauge
> 
> Das Führen von Einhandmessern ist ab dem 1. April 2008 (Datum des Inkrafttretens der Änderungen des WaffG) grundsätzlich verboten, unabhängig von der Klingenlänge. Es bleibt aber erlaubt, wenn ein berechtigter Grund für das Führen in der Öffentlichkeit vorliegt. Ein solcher kann im Einzelfall insbesondere dann vorliegen, wenn derartige Messer bei der Berufsausübung, der Brauchtumspflege, dem Sport oder zu einem sonstigen allgemein anerkannten Zweck benötigt werden. Rechtstreue Bürger werden also nach dem neuen Recht bei der Ausübung ihres Berufes oder ihrer anerkannten Freizeitbeschäftigung nicht eingeschränkt.
> 
> ...



Hey,

natürlich hast du dabei Recht. Das habe ich auch nie angezweifelt. Der Praragraph, der die Ausnahme mit dem berechtigten Interesse belegt, ist sehr "schwammig" formuliert (so nenne ich das).
Das ist sehr starke Auslegungssache des kontrollierenden Beamten.
Wenn du ein "kleineres" Böker Einhandmesser zum Angeln mitnimmst und dem Beamten klar machst, falls er dein Messer anschauen will, dass du eines brauchst, um mit einer Hand die Klinge zu öffnen um den Fisch so schnell es geht abstechen zu können, dann kann es durchaus sein, dass dies unter die Ausnahme fällt und du keine Probleme bekommst.
Wenn du ein Fischfiletiermesser mit einer Klingenlänge von 20cm dabei hast, die die gesetzlich erlaubte Länge von 12cm um 8cm überschreitet, dann macht das auch nichts. Es ist ja ein für die Fischerei gebräuchliches Messer.

Aber wenn du ein Bundeswehrkampfmesser dabei hast, das wirklich von "Soldaten für Soldaten" kontruiert wurde und für den alltäglichen Einsatz von Streitkräften konzepiert wurde, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass die Ausnahmeregel für ein "berechtigtes Interesse", wie es in den Paragraphen so "schön" genannt wird, hier nicht greift.

Aber wenn du abends durch die Fußgängerzohne mit deinem Einhandmesser läufst, kannst wirlich Probleme bekommen, weil du dann kein "berechtigtes Interesse" mehr hast.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## pionier2511 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich wurde schon öffters kontrolliert auch von der Polizei ( allgemeine verkehrskontrollen ) und die haben nie etwas gesagt wenn ich meine angelsachen dabei hab muss ich auch ein Messer führen um den gefangenen Fisch zu töten so will es das gesetz und da spielt die grösse keine rolle denn das Messer ist vorgeschrieben


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



pionier2511 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öffters kontrolliert auch von der Polizei ( allgemeine verkehrskontrollen ) und die haben nie etwas gesagt wenn ich meine angelsachen dabei hab muss ich auch ein Messer führen um den gefangenen Fisch zu töten so will es das gesetz und da spielt die grösse keine rolle denn das Messer ist vorgeschrieben



Wie gesagt, ich habe es in meinem Beitrag oben schön geschildert. Messer ist nicht gleich Messer. Wenn das Messer "sozialverträglich" und für den Angeleinsatz gerechtfertig ist, ist das alles schön und gut, wenns aber en Kampfmesser für Streitkräfte ist, sehe ich da meine Zweifel an der Glaubwürdigkeit dieses Messers gegenüber eines Polizisten.

Sind den hier keine Polizisten im Board, die sich mal äußern könnten, wie sie das sehen?


----------



## roldiii (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

jo ok alles klar.
So in etwa hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt.

Nur weil es sich bei deinem vorherigen Posting so angehört hat, als wäre es generell nicht erlaubt.

Nun ist das auch geklärt 

Gruß roldiii


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das ist mein Messer:





Einhandmesser, schnell griffbereit, kann man mit Clip in der Hose befestigen, wenn es mal etwas Spiel hat, einfach Schrauben nachziehen, keine Nieten wie sonst so oft oder unzugängliche Verschraubung, leicht zu säubern.

Nachteil, relativ breite Klinge, beim Abstechen der Fische etwas ungeeignet. Aber wir sind ja alle Kätsch änd Rihliese Angler, daher brauchen wir eigentlich kein Messer, nur nen Fotoapparat!


----------



## angelsüchto (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@lahndöbel,
sehr schönes messer,aber für mich persönlich nicht so gut geeignet.(meine erfahrungen)
die schraube lockert sich schnell, dreck kommt in die ritzen,und das blut bleibt in der ritze kleben in verbindung mit schuppen und erde.daher suche ich ein messer mit fester klinge


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



> die schraube lockert sich schnell,


Nein, kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen. Hab das Messer jetzt die ganze Saison im Einsatz und es ist immer noch fest wie am ersten Tag.



> dreck kommt in die ritzen,


Unvermeidbar, aber durch die relativ "einfache" konstruktion kann man da mal mit nem Lappen durch die Löcher gehen und abbuze.



> und das blut bleibt in der ritze kleben in verbindung mit schuppen und erde.


Messer in Hosentasche, Fisch abstechen, Messer abputzen, Messer wieder in die Hose. Da bleibt nichts dran.



> daher suche ich ein messer mit fester klinge


Na denn, guck mal bei Bowie Knives.
http://www.northamericanknives.com/page/882281


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Na denn, guck mal bei Bowie Knives.
> http://www.northamericanknives.com/page/882281



ü12cm Klinge = nicht gesetzeskonform.
Und die Ausnahmeregel greift bei Bowiemessern a la Rambo sicherlich nicht.

Postet doch mal Messer, die entweder 12cm Klingenlänge haben oder weniger! Das reicht doch zum Angeln völlig aus!

Und außerdem, was will ich mit nem Bowiemesser, mit ner Klingenlänge von 20cm, wenn ich nen kleinen Fisch zielgerecht abstechen will? Die Dinger haben manchmal klingenstärken von 6mm. Das ist was zum Holzhacken und nicht zum filigrane Arbeiten zu verichten.


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wie 12cm?

Ich habe Macheten, paar sog. "Rambo Messer", Filetiermesser, etc. alles >12cm.
Ist doch zweckgebunden, da darf ich das doch mitnehmen.

Jede Küche besitzt Küchenmesser mit 30cm Klingen. Oder wie schneidet ihr euren Spießbraten? 

Springmesser, Butterflys, Nunchakos und son Kram, das ist generell verboten in Deutschland.


----------



## pionier2511 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wie schon gesagt nutze ich das KM 2000 und hatte noch nie probleme denn wie gesagt ist ein Messer zum waidgerechten töten  vorgeschrieben und da spielt diegrösse keine rolle so wie es im neuen Waffengesetz steht


----------



## Ulli3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Küchenmesser sind ja auch kein Problem, die werden ja, wie es schon der Name sagt, in der Küche benötigt aber nicht in der Öffentlichkeit geführt. Machete gilt in diesem Zusammenhang als Werkzeug, vergleichbar einer Sense oder Axt. Es kann und soll sich jeder so viel erlaubte Messer kaufen wie er möchte. Problematisch wird es erst, wenn es um das Führen geht. Da geht einer mit seinem Einhandmesser in der Hosentasche legal zum Angeln, kein Problem. Nach dem Angeln lässt er es aus lauter Gewohnheit in der Hosentasche und geht auf die Kirmes, in die Kneipe oder sonst wo hin, Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz und das wird teuer. Wenn er dann noch irgenwie in eine Schlägerei gerät und sich mit dem Messer, es ist ja so einfach bei der Hand, verteidigt, der hat in aller Regel nicht die goldene sondern die Platinar...karte gezogen. 

Ähnlich ist es mit dem Kampfmesser, das wird im PKW vergessen, bei einer Kontrolle wird es gefunden und wieder kommt die goldene Ar...Karte zum Einsatz.

Es kann mir beim besten Willen keiner erzählen, dass es bei uns so große Fische gibt, die man nicht mit einem Messer mit 10cm Klingenlänge versorgen kann. Wer ein längeres Messer für Fische braucht, der sollte mal über einen Kurs bei einem Fischwirt nachdenken, um zu lernen, wie man Fische versorgt.


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Es kann mir beim besten Willen keiner erzählen, dass es bei uns so große Fische gibt, die man nicht mit einem Messer mit 10cm Klingenlänge versorgen kann. Wer ein längeres Messer für Fische braucht, der sollte mal über einen Kurs bei einem Fischwirt nachdenken, um zu lernen, wie man Fische versorgt.


An dem Messer eines Mannes, erkennt man seinen ....!


----------



## Ulli3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Klar, hat er einen kleinen Pim... kriegt er einen Porschefimmel :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Uli,Die Nummer mit dem Messer im Auto hatte ich schon!
die Holländer Grenzer,haben so mein lange verschwundenes Fahrtenmesser,ein echtes aus den 60ern,die konnte man damals an jedem Tourikiosk,von den Eifel bis in den Schwarzwald kaufen,einfach so beschlagnahmt.Ich habs auch nicht etwa bei der Wiedereinreise zurückbekommen,sondern es wurde vernichtet.Ich solle froh sein,dass sie mich mit dem Teil nicht im Lande erwischt haben,wurde mir mitgeteilt.

Taxidermist


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Einige haben es hier glaube ich immer noch nicht verstanden...
Ulli3D hat das schon sehr schön beschrieben, was Einhandmesser, Küchenmesser und Macheten angeht.

Es ist auch kein Problem, wenn du zum Angeln ein Messer mit ner Klingenlänge über 12cm nimmst, aber halt auch ein Filetiermesser, oder sonst was dazu geeignetes, aber kein Rambo- oder Kampfmesser! Das wurde nicht für diesen Zweck gebaut und wird auch von der Polizei nicht als für Angelzwecke relevantes Messer angesehen. Wenn man dann noch Tarnklamotten anhat und en bissel agressiv auftretet, kann der Angeltripp schnell vorbei sein, je nach dem wie der Beamte gestrickt ist...

Leute, ich habe mir diese sch**ß Gesetze in unserem Bürokratenstaat auch nicht ausgesucht und verfluche oft diese Idi**en, die die Gesetze machen...aber es ist nun mal so.
Der eine rennt halt trotzdem sozusagen auf Teufel komm raus mit seinen "Waffen" rum, der andere lässt sie zu Hause und kauft sich, oder nimmt halt das gesetzeskonforme Messer mit.

Und mal ganz im Ernst, wenn ich mir ein Messer kaufe, dann will ich das nicht nur ein paar Stunden zum Angeln mitnehmen, sondern auch so in der Hosentasche "führen", wenn ich mal so unterwegs bin, oder abends irgendwo durchmarschier.


----------



## Andal (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Eines aus meiner eigenen Fabrikation:

110 mm Moraklinge, dreilagig. Griff aus Mahagoni, Rentierhorn und einer 50 Centmünze...


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus um nicht zu sagen genau mein Style!
Wer macht die Lederscheide,oder stammt die von einem ähnlichen Knife?

Taxidermist


----------



## Ulli3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Taxidermist

Du meinst bestimmt *dieses*. Das hatte zu meiner Zeit jeder Junge spätestens mit 12 und auch immer am Gürtel getragen. Heute verboten


----------



## Andal (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das ist alles reine Handarbeit von mir selber. Die Scheide ist aus einer alten Schmiedeschürze genäht, das macht eine tolle Antik-Optik, hat ein Inlet aus Kiefernholz und ist klassisch zwigenäht mit der Ahle. Zusätzlich wurde das Leder mit Natron gehärtet; das machten schon die alten Römer mit ihren Brustpanzern aus Rindsleder.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ne Uli, dass ist doch der,welcher dem Wehrmachtsmesser nachempfunden wurde.
Meiner hatte die gleiche Form aber Hirschhorn (eher son Knochen) Griff!

Taxidermist


----------



## angelsüchto (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Eines aus meiner eigenen Fabrikation:
> 
> 110 mm Moraklinge, dreilagig. Griff aus Mahagoni, Rentierhorn und einer 50 Centmünze...



schönes ding#6
ist das alles elbst gebaut?
sehr edles teil:l


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



> Du meinst bestimmt *dieses*. Das hatte zu meiner Zeit jeder Junge spätestens mit 12 und auch immer am Gürtel getragen. Heute verboten


 
Scheint ja heute Szenenmesser zu sein #d


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Andal,Das sieht nach richtig guter Handarbeit aus!
Ich habe früher mal ein paar Einzelstücke mit Knochengriffen von z.B. Antilopenhörnern gemacht(leider keine Bilder),so neben her,nach der Arbeit in höchstens 2-3 Std..
Als Klingen mussten alte Bajonette dran glauben.Aber die Leute mussten immer,mit den nackten Messern von dannen ziehen.Vor den Scheiden hab ich mich gedrückt,da ich auch so genug zu nähen habe!
Aber die Wahl deines Leders,genau wie der Natron Trick,Hut ab!

Taxidermist


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nehmt doch Damast, das sind tolle Messer!


----------



## Ulli3D (1. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich hab mein altes Pfadfindermesser genommen, die Klingenform etwas geändert und einen Griff aus Eisenholz dran gebaut. Würde ich heute nicht mehr machen, das mit dem Eisenholz, das ist quasi unbearbeitbar.


----------



## Andal (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Nehmt doch Damast, das sind tolle Messer!



Damast in handwerklicher Schmiedequalität ist kaum bezahlbar. Und Industriedamast, indischer Damast, ist wie Angeln mit dem Instant Fisherman...!

Da ist jeder Dreilagenstahl besser!!!


----------



## Andal (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Nehmt doch Damast, das sind tolle Messer!



Damast in handwerklicher Schmiedequalität ist kaum bezahlbar. Und Industriedamast, indischer Damast, ist wie Angeln mit dem Instant Fisherman...!

Da ist jeder Dreilagenstahl besser!!!


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Damast in handwerklicher Schmiedequalität ist kaum bezahlbar. Und Industriedamast, indischer Damast, ist wie Angeln mit dem Instant Fisherman...!
> 
> Da ist jeder Dreilagenstahl besser!!!


Habe neulich für nen Kollegen Stahl gekauft ( http://www.schmiede-balbach.de/ ), da musste echt schlucken bei den Preisen.

Aber die Leute die sich solche Messer kaufen, die wissen den Wert und zahlen auch das Geld.

Ich bekomme immer die Testobjekte aus Feilenstahl! |uhoh:


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

hi @all
ich habe messer aus der schmiede von leadermann.
die haben super messer zu angenehmen preisen und sind von der qualitäts-preisverhältnis unschlagbar
grus
michael


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Nehmt doch Damast, das sind tolle Messer!



Damastmesser haben meines Wissens eine so hohe HRC, dass mann sie fast nicht mit handeslüblichen Schleif- und Schärfutensilien selber wieder scharf bekommt. Und jedesmal das Messer zu einem professionellen Messerschärfer zu bringen habe ich sicherlich keine Lust.
Oder liege ich da falsch? - WÜrde mich gerne eines Besseren belehren lassen.
Außerdem ist mir guter Damast viel zu teuer...wobei Damaststahl doch so hammercool aussieht. Diese vielen Variationen, dies da gibt...einfach toll...aber zuuuuuuuuu teuer.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Adlerauge: hab zwar keines, aber Damast müsste sich auch mit normalen Schärfmitteln schleifen lassen - ist halt "nur" harter und weniger harter Stahl gefaltet und geschmiedet

schleifen lassen muss man nur Keramikmesser (meines Wissens nach)


das hier wäre schon was leckeres - aber damit würd ich ja noch nicht mal ´nen Stock schnitzen - geschweige denn mit zum Angeln nehmen (nur zum Angeben)


----------



## Ulli3D (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Bei Messern aus CPM-T 440V oder CPM-T 420V ist auch das Einsenden an den Messermacher angesagt, das sind Messer für wirkliche Könner.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Rubber Duck: Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist im Grunde das, was du auch meinst. Es ist noch so einfach nachzuschärfen.
Habe sicherlich keine Lust 2 Stunden mit nem Arkansasstein dranzusitzen oder die Klinge 200 mal über en Schleifstein zu führen. Da ist mir dann ein etwas weicherer Stahl doch lieber.
Natürlich nicht zu weich. Da muss man die Balance finden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich besitze sowohl Damastmesser(Tojiro), als auch Klappmesser(Spyderco Native) aus pulvermetallurgischem/Sinter- Stahl.
Bei den Damastmessern handelt es sich um meine nunmehr einzigen 3 Küchenmesser, mit denen ich alles schnibbele was in der Küche so anfällt. Die Härte des Stahls beträgt bei den Küchenmessern 63HRC, beim Spyderco 60HRC, einmal im Jahr nachschleifen reicht, dazwischen werden sie regelmäßig, nur über dem Wasserstein(8000er Körnung) abgezogen.
Bei den Spydercos nehme ich zum Schärfen die Diamantschleifsteine vom Lansky- Schärfset, geht ohne Probleme.
Von daher muss man, wenn überhaupt, wirklich nur Keramikmesser zum Schärfen einschicken, alles andere geht mit dem richtigen, wenn auch kostspieligem Werkzeug, genauso gut zu Hause.#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Sensitivfischer: Da würde mich mal interessieren, was das genau für ein 8000er Wasserstein ist. Ist das ein japanischer?

Kennst du das Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker - Schärfset? Taugt das was?


----------



## Andal (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Schaut mal auf www.dick.biz

da hat es die richtigen Steine und die passenden Anleitungen dazu.


----------



## emsopa (2. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

jedes messer, egal welcher stahl-qualität, ist ein gutes messer.
es ist entscheidend, was man mit den messern machen will.
selbst messer aus billig stahl-- 5,99 filetiermesser von as#ari, lassen sich super scharf schleifen, nur ist der stand nicht der beste.
es muss jeder entscheiden, will ich ein stand festest messer, was über wochen hält, oder ein gebrauchsmesser was meine anforderungen erfüllt.
der preis wird euch den weg leiten.
ich bevorzuge preiswerte messer und bin immer damit klar gekommen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer: Da würde mich mal interessieren, was das genau für ein 8000er Wasserstein ist. Ist das ein japanischer?
> 
> Kennst du das Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker - Schärfset? Taugt das was?



Jepp, es ist ein japanischer, synthetischer Wasserstein von Shapton.
Der Sharpmaker "Triangle" von Spyderco ist uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen, ist zusammen mit dem Lansky Schärfzeugs, das beste Systemschleifgerät am Markt, vorallem weil man entsprechende Schleifstäbe hinzukaufen kann(unterschiedl. Körnungen, Keramik- u. Diamantstäbe) und diese hoher Qualität sind, leider auch der Preis.
Wenn ich zu faul oder nicht fit genug bin, nutze ich meine Schleifset von Lansky noch immer gerne, ansonsten schleife ich nur noch mit japanischen Wassersteinen.
Das Anschaffung ist sehr kostspielig gewesen, aber es war's mir wert, weil das Schleifergebnis einfach nur genial ist und das Schleifen in dieser Weise regelrecht Meditation ist.
Abrichtstein, ne Schleifsteinhalterung und 3- 4 Schleifsteine in Premiumqualität kosten schnell mal deutlich über 300 Euro, weshalb ich auch ne lange Zeit brauchte, bis ich nach und nach Stein um Stein kaufen konnte. Da ich auch ein Samuraischwert besitze, machte die Anschaffung aber allemal Sinn und ich kann es jedem Stahlwarenbekloppten nur empfehlen.:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Stahlwarenbekloppten



So und das nehme ich jetzt persönlich!!! Und zwar als Kompliment! Bin auch so einer...:vik:


----------



## angelsüchto (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nabend,
was haltet ihr denn von diesen messern hier?
welches ist das beste?
http://www.bogensport-wagner.at/bogenzubehoer/outdoormesser/


----------



## shorty 38 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo, ich kaufe alle meine Messer im Fleischereibedarfsgroßhandel. Die Marken Dick, Zwibo oder Victorvox (oder so ähnlich) sind für alle Arten von Schnitten geeignet, sehr günstig und super scharf. Ferner lassen sie sich hervorragend nachschleifen und haben Sicherheitsgriffe. Die Reinigung dieser Messer ist sehr einfach und erfüllt alle EU-Richtlinien in Punkto Hygiene. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Tino (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Nabend,
> was haltet ihr denn von diesen messern hier?
> welches ist das beste?
> http://www.bogensport-wagner.at/bogenzubehoer/outdoormesser/




Das sechste von oben habe ich schon 2 Jahre oder 3 sogar.
Lässt sich gut schärfen und um den Fischen den Gar aus zumachen,macht es einen guten Job.

Für die gute Verarbeitung bei diesem Preis,einfach Klasse!!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Nabend,
> was haltet ihr denn von diesen messern hier?
> welches ist das beste?
> http://www.bogensport-wagner.at/bogenzubehoer/outdoormesser/



Für das was du dafür bekommst, ist jedes dieser Messer zwar sein Geld wert, aber in Anbetracht des Nutzwertes und der Freude daran zu teuer. Wenn du in etwa, um die 30 Euro investieren willst, dann bist du mit einem Mora, Martinii, Helle, Rapala etc. besser bedient, der Stahl taugt einfach mehr.
Die Messer auf der Seite sind beinahe alle aus Aisi 420- Stahl, also quasi Müll.


----------



## angelsüchto (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

also guter stahl ist teuer würd ich mal so sagen.
echt nich so leicht nen gutes messer zu finden


----------



## Tino (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Für das was du dafür bekommst, ist jedes dieser Messer zwar sein Geld wert, aber in Anbetracht des Nutzwertes und der Freude daran zu teuer. Wenn du in etwa, um die 30 Euro investieren willst, dann bist du mit einem Mora, Martinii, Helle, Rapala etc. besser bedient, der Stahl taugt einfach mehr.
> Die Messer auf der Seite sind beinahe alle aus Aisi 420- Stahl, also quasi Müll.




Ich finde sie gut für das Geld.

Ich hatte das Martinii.
Es war solch ein kurzes zum Brandungsangeln.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/315A5uJh8hL._SL160_AA160_.jpg

Nach jedem Angeltrip mit Süsswasser abgespült und trotzdem fing es an zu rosten.

So dolle sind die auch wieder nicht.

Das von mir beschriebene hat noch nicht einmal den Hauch von Rost oder andere Macken.


----------



## Lorenz (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> also guter stahl ist teuer würd ich mal so sagen.
> echt nich so leicht nen gutes messer zu finden



Kauf doch einfach ein Marttiini!

Wenn du die Kohle für ein KM oder ein anderes "hochpreisiges" Kampfmesser gehabt hättest,dann hast du mit dem Marttiini noch genug Kohle in der Tasche für ein zweites,falls dir das M. aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht zusagen sollte...


----------



## angelsüchto (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

martini is  auch gut,wie man hört,aber gibt es bei martini auch große unterschiede vom stahl her?


----------



## matchbox (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Nabend,
> was haltet ihr denn von diesen messern hier?
> welches ist das beste?
> http://www.bogensport-wagner.at/bogenzubehoer/outdoormesser/


 

Moin,

ich benutze momentan das obere sehr gerne. Sehr scharf und lang anhaltende Schärfe. Die Klinge ist sehr robust.

Ich hab noch einige andere Messer (meist Klappmesser wie Wenger, Victorinox, Opinell), die ich allerdings aus hygienischen Gründen nicht gerne zum Angeln benutze. 

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## LiRZG (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Puma 863 Universal Anglermesser...


----------



## angelsüchto (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Guten Abend,
für uns messerverrückte hab ich grad mal was rausgesucht!
http://www.messerdepot.de/


----------



## Ulli3D (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Aber Vorsicht mit allen diesen Schätzen, in Dänemark kann das teuer und langwierig (Mindeststrafe 7 Tage Haft) werden.

http://www.visiteastdenmark.com/tyskland/de-de/menu/turist/information/wissenwertesa-z/waffen.htm

Allgemeine Empfehlung ist auch zum Angeln ein Klappmesser mit nicht feststellbarer Klinge von weniger als 7 cm Klingenlänge zu verwenden und das Filettiermesser in der Wohnung zu lassen. Selbst Leatherman ist mehr als problematisch.

Da haben wir es doch noch richtig gut.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

*Ausnahmen
*Dolche und Messer mit einer Klingenlänge von mehr als 12 cm dürfen ohne Genehmigung im Beruf, Haushalt oder zu Jagd, Sportfischerei und Sporttauchen eingesetzt werden, wenn sie zu diesem Zweck hergestellt worden sind. Dasselbe gilt für Schlagwaffen zum Gebrauch bei Jagd oder Sportfischerei. 

Es ist auch erlaubt, die letztgenannten Waffen zur oben genannten Verwendung ohne besondere Genehmigung zu erwerben, zu besitzen und mitzuführen. Dolche und Messer dürfen dazu auch eingeführt werden.


----------



## angelsüchto (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> *Ausnahmen
> *Dolche und Messer mit einer Klingenlänge von mehr als 12 cm dürfen ohne Genehmigung im Beruf, Haushalt oder zu Jagd, Sportfischerei und Sporttauchen eingesetzt werden, wenn sie zu diesem Zweck hergestellt worden sind. Dasselbe gilt für Schlagwaffen zum Gebrauch bei Jagd oder Sportfischerei.
> 
> Es ist auch erlaubt, die letztgenannten Waffen zur oben genannten Verwendung ohne besondere Genehmigung zu erwerben, zu besitzen und mitzuführen. *Dolche und Messer dürfen dazu auch eingeführt werden.*


 worein denn:q#d


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> worein denn:q#d


 
In Dänemark


----------



## angelsüchto (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> In Dänemark



du meinst wohl nach dänemark:q
aber das war auch nur nen späschen nebenbei


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Du hast "worein denn" gefragt, daraufhin wäre "Nach Dänemark" die falsche Antwort, denke ich ;-)

Ich bin allerdings auch kein Deutsch Lehrer


----------



## angelsüchto (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

-in dänemark einführen ist etwas kritischer als nach dänemarkeinführen
aber egal zurück zum thema,wer kann mir etwas über dieses messer sagen?
http://www.messerdepot.de/product_info.php/products_id/1557


----------



## Magnumwerfer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wer braucht am Wasser schon ein Kampfmesser!? Hier ist es etwas günstiger.

http://www.asmc.de/de/Messer-Werkze...esser-S-W-Bullseye-Search-Rescue-Bowie-p.html

Da würde ich lieber eine Machete nehmen. http://www.messerdepot.de/index.php/cPath/21_272

-stimmt, hört sich kritischer an ;-)


----------



## Ulli3D (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Da steht 440er Stahl, was heißt, kein 440C und der Unterschied zwischen 440 A und 420 ist so marginal, also wieder ein Messer "außen Hui und innen Pfui". Wie oben schon gesagt, wer braucht so ein Kampfmesser? Da würde ich doch eine Pumpgun mit Buckshot vorziehen, da liegt dann jedes Rotauge, wenn das nicht reicht, dann ein .50er MG, das überlebt keine Rotfeder.


----------



## angelsüchto (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Da steht 440er Stahl, was heißt, kein 440C und der Unterschied zwischen 440 A und 420 ist so marginal, also wieder ein Messer "außen Hui und innen Pfui". Wie oben schon gesagt, wer braucht so ein Kampfmesser? Da würde ich doch eine Pumpgun mit Buckshot vorziehen, da liegt dann jedes Rotauge, wenn das nicht reicht, dann ein .50er MG, das überlebt keine Rotfeder.



ich hab es so gesehen garnicht als km gesehn,sondern habe nach gürtelmesser gesucht,und dann kam dieses,und der stahl sollte auch dann auch lieber 440 c sein


----------



## Ulli3D (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das sind die kleinen Tricks der Messerindustrie. Erst gab es den 440 C und als sich das als Qualitätsmerkmal etabliert hatte, da kam man dann mit den billigen 440 A und  B Stählen auf den Markt, die dann unverschämterweise als 440er Stahl beworben wurden. 

Auch ein Zeichen dafür, für wie mündig man den Kunden hält.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Was ist denn an diesem Stahl so besonderes? ATS 34 Special! Das High-Tech-Messer mit Klinge aus Orginal ATS 34 Stahl (HRC 60). 

http://www.messerdepot.de/product_info.php/products_id/458


http://www.pizzini.at/info_stahl.htm in dieser Liste sehe ich, er hat einen sehr hohen Molybdän Anteil.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Was ist denn an diesem Stahl so besonderes? ATS 34 Special! Das High-Tech-Messer mit Klinge aus Orginal ATS 34 Stahl (HRC 60).
> 
> http://www.messerdepot.de/product_info.php/products_id/458
> 
> ...



Na, die Stahl- Know- How- Seite, die du verlinkt hast, ist doch sehr aufschlussreich und sicher für angelsüchto ... interessant.
Wenn du liest, was dort steht und das dann noch verstehst, dann solltest du dir die Frage selbst beantworten können.
Mein Buck Alphahunter(liegt übrigens saugut in der Hand) ist z.B. aus ATS 34 und ich ziehe den ATS 34, einem 440C eindeutig vor.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ja, lesen und verstehen ist zweierlei ;-)

Der Film sagt aber was anderes. dort wird vom 420 HC Stahl gesprochen.
http://www.odoo.tv/Buck-Alpha-Hunter.311.0.html


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Ja, lesen und verstehen ist zweierlei ;-)
> 
> Der Film sagt aber was anderes. dort wird vom 420 HC Stahl gesprochen.
> http://www.odoo.tv/Buck-Alpha-Hunter.311.0.html



Das Messer gibt es in zwei Ausführungen:
Einmal mit dem billigen Stahl, für um die 80 Euro und einmal mit dem ATS 34 für um die 130Euro.
Die verwendete Stahlsorte ist jeweils auf der Klinge eingestempelt.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Dann will ich gleich mal was für euren Kalendereintrag 2010 tun. Man sieht sich 

12-15.03.2010 IWA OutdoorClassics in Nürnberg



http://www.iwa.info/de/besucher/willkommen/fachangebot/


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Dann will ich gleich mal was für euren Kalendereintrag 2010 tun. Man sieht sich
> 
> 12-15.03.2010 IWA OutdoorClassics in Nürnberg
> 
> ...




Ist die IWA beim nächsten Mal nicht erst ab 18 Jahren? Ich meine ich habe da mal was gehört. Oder bezieht sich das nicht auf die OutdoorClassics?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ja hast Recht, und nicht nur das, sie ist auch nur für Fachbesucher zugelassen. Schade

*ZITAT: Zutritt nur für Fachbesucher!* *Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren haben keinen Zutritt zur Messe.* In begründeten Ausnahmefällen kann der Zutritt ab 16 Jahren gewährt werden. Ausführliche Informationen finden Sie hier...

Eintrittskarten zur IWA _& OutdoorClassics_ werden nur an Besucher von entsprechenden Fachhandelsbetrieben, Fachbehörden und Sicherheitsunternehmen abgegeben. 
Die Zutrittsberechtigung ist vorher nachzuweisen. Sie legitimieren sich mit Ihrer Gewerbeanmeldung oder einem anderen, offiziellen Dokument. Mitarbeiter von Fachbehörden benötigen eine Bestätigung ihrer Dienststelle. 
Ihre Zutrittsberechtigung wird im Online-Vorverkauf und an der Tageskasse geprüft. Ausführliche Informationen finden Sie hier...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Schade eigentlich. Da wäre ich gerne mal hingegangen. Bin nur leider kein "Fachbesucher"...#q


----------



## angelsüchto (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

gibt es denn auch freie messen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich suche auch noch ein Folder für die etwas gröberen Sachen, eben mehr als das Opinel beim Sonntagsspaziergang.

Anforderungen:

Typ: Folder (Einhand nicht zwingend notwendig)
Klinge: 11-12cm
Griff: Egal, hauptsache robust
Einsatz: Feuerholzbesorgen, Schnitzen von Stöcken fürs Grillen etc.
Preis: ~150€

Mir hat es das Pohl Force H3 Alpha One Outdoor angetan. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht? Hier hat es ja gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch ein Folder für die etwas gröberen Sachen, eben mehr als das Opinel beim Sonntagsspaziergang.
> 
> Anforderungen:
> 
> ...



Wenn du es dafür brauchst und dort hin mitnehmen willst, wie du es beschrieben hast, dann darfst du kein Einhandmesser mitnehmen. Ist dann illegal, weil ein "Sonntagsspaziergang" ist m.E. kein "anerkannter Zweck".

Kauf die ein Schweizer Victorinox Forester oder ein ähnliches Modell. Mit Holzsäge.
Das ist ideal für deine genannten Ansprüche und ich bin mit meinem mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

So wie ich das hier sehe, http://www.pohlforce.de/shop/ gibt es aktuell nur noch die folder: *H3 Alpha Two - Plain Edge* und *H3 Alpha Two - Serrated Edge*


----------



## angelsüchto (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

sehr schönes messer,habt ihr noch ein paar vorschläge für gürtelmesser?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

In der Schweiz habe ich noch das One gefunden.

Adlerauge: Das hast du falsch verstanden, ich brauche ein Messer was zu mehr taugt als dem  Sonntagsspaziergang, sprich campen und angeln. Und da ist es wiederum erlaubt


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

...kannst mir mal den link aus der Schweiz senden?

Mir gefällt auch das http://www.odoo.tv/Benchmade-580-Barrage.571.0.html sehr gut.

und das hier: http://www.knifeworks.com/benchmade580barragespringassistedopeningplainedge.aspx


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

http://www.messershop.at/Messermacher/Dietmar+POHL/Pohl+Force+Produkte/index.htm Aber nicht das letzte weg kaufen


----------



## angelsüchto (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> http://www.messershop.at/Messermacher/Dietmar+POHL/Pohl+Force+Produkte/index.htm Aber nicht das letzte weg kaufen



das ist ja eher ein nahkampfwaffe


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

...hast Du gelesen? Lagerbestand 1 Stck!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Guck mal das von mir verlinkte Video, ein Outdoormesser für Jungs und nicht Mädchen Eine Nummer kleiner würde aber eigtlich schon reichen...

Ja Benchmade habe ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber die haben eine irgendwie recht bilige Optik...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Aber nicht das letzte weg kaufen



Ja|supergri


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

also zum Angeln benutz ich das hier, wird ja praktischerweise mit Haken und Schnur geliefert...:g

:m







Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch ein Folder für die etwas gröberen Sachen...
> Klinge: 11-12cm
> ...



@Flo: ein Klappmesser mit 11-12cm Klingenlänge zu finden ist gar nicht so einfach, da muss ich passen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Adlerauge: Das hast du falsch verstanden, ich brauche ein Messer was zu mehr taugt als dem  Sonntagsspaziergang, sprich campen und angeln. Und da ist es wiederum erlaubt



Ok ok. Dein Posting habe ich etwas falsch gedeutet.

Nimm ein Schweizer und du bist sehr gut bedient. Und lass die Finger von so nem riesen Rambomesser...#c


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

kann mich Adl3r4ug3 nur anschliessen #6

alternativ zum Schweizer (z.B so oder so)
schlage ich noch ein schönes Puma-Messer (z.B. so oder so) vor,
da hat man ein Leben lang was von

|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ok ok. Dein Posting habe ich etwas falsch gedeutet.
> 
> Nimm ein Schweizer und du bist sehr gut bedient. Und lass die Finger von so nem riesen Rambomesser...#c



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber mir gehen deine erhobenen Zeigefingerpostings langsam auf die Nüsse. Beinahe jeder deiner Beiträge beschäftigt sich inhaltlich damit, den Rest der Community, ohne das jemand konkret danach gefragt hätte, zu belehren, was im Sinne des Waffengesetzes verboten ist und was nicht, wann entsprechender Zweck, Bestimmung gegeben ist usw...|scardie::v

Nix zu tun?; hauptamtlich bei der Bullerei tätig? Blockwartsyndrom? Allmachtsphantasien?
Machst du da zu Hause auch, dass du deinem Umfeld ständig sagst, was richtig, korrekt, gesetzlich, moralisch und was weiß ich sonst noch ist?

@ all others:
Das Pohlmesser ist soweit sicher nicht verkehrt, aber der Backlockverschluss ist nicht mein Fall, dann doch lieber ein solider Inliner oder Bolt Axis- Verschluss.
Wer nen vernünftigen Folder sucht, sollte bei CRKT, Spyderco, Benchmade, Buck oder Gerber fündig werden.
Gerade Gerber hat ein sehr gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis, verwendet bei seinen Foldern aber leider auch überwiegend Back- Lock- Verschlüsse.#6


----------



## angelsüchto (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hier ein link mit steinen zum schleifen, muss man dabei auf etwas besonderes achten?
http://www.messerdepot.de/index.php/cPath/229_239


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich suche doch kein Taschenmesser zum Apfel schälen, was will ich dann mit einem Schweizer Offiziersmesser? 

Ich will auch kein Rambomesser sonst würde ich kein Folder suchen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> Hier ein link mit steinen zum schleifen, muss man dabei auf etwas besonderes achten?
> http://www.messerdepot.de/index.php/cPath/229_239



Nun, auf der Seite gibt's neben Steinen ja auch diese schrecklichen Teile:
- Smith's Kombi Tool
- Smith's Messerschärfer
- Zwilling Twinsharp Select - Messerschärfer...
usw.

Die Teile sind schlichtweg Schrott, damit macht, man Messer eher kaputt als scharf. Das Problem besteht darin, dass die beiden verschränkt u. v- förmig angeordneten Schneiden(meist aus Wolframcarbid) nicht schleifen, sondern den Schneidwinkel am Messer durch spanabhebendes Schneiden produzieren.
Ist die Messerklinge dicker als vorgesehen oder der Schneidwinkel ein anderer als 30°, endet der Schärfversuch damit, dass man sich die Klinge verhunzt.

Bei Steinen sind der blaue und der beige belgische Brocken erste Sahne, mit ihnen schleift man ausschließlich nass, mit Wasser, sie sind in der Körnung aber sehr fein und mehr für den letzten Schliff.
Wesentlich günstiger sind synthetische Steine, wie z.B. die meisten japanischen Wassersteine, welche sind.
Hier ist auf Qualität zu achten, die hauptsächlich vom verwendeten Bindemittel abhängt.

Zu letzt genannten jap. Schleifsteinen kann ich diese Seite als Bezugs- u. Informationsquelle empfehlen, die auch einiges erklärt:
http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/scharf.html


----------



## angelsüchto (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

also nimmt man belgischenbrocken s.z.s. zum nachbearbeiten?
und was für den groben schliff?


----------



## Magnumwerfer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hier kannst Du doch wunderbar deine Ansprüche herausfiltern:

http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/japwas.htm



*Wieviel Geld muß ich für eine Schleifausrüstung ausgeben?*

Sie haben viele Möglichkeiten, die für Sie geeignete Schärfausrüstung zusammenzustellen, je nach Anwendung und Geldbeutel. Wir zeigen Ihnen im folgenden mehrere Möglichkeiten, wie ein komplettes Set, das Schruppen, Schleifen und Abziehen enthält, aussehen kann. 
Die absolute Low-Budget Lösung mit der Naniwa Home Stone Serie: Ein Schruppstein Korn 120 Nr. 313260 € 11,95 und ein Kombistein Körnung 1000/3000 Nr. 313264 € 16,95, zusammen € 28,90. 
Die preisgünstige Lösung: Ein Kombistein King 250/1000 Nr. 309353, € 21,90 und ein kleiner Abziehstein King Korn 4000 Nr. 309359, € 19,90, also zusammen € 41,80 . 
Traditionelle Lösung mit Kombistein: Ein Schruppstein Sun Tiger 240, Nr. 309371, € 37,50 und ein großer King Kombistein Korn 1000/6000 Nr. 309367 € 39,90, also zusammen € 77,40. 
Traditionelle Lösung mit 3 Steinen: Ein Schruppstein Sun Tiger 240, Nr. 309371, € 37,50, ein King Schärfstein Korn 1000 Nr. 309351 € 21,50, ein King Abziehstein Korn 6000 Nr. 309356 € 39,90 also zusammen € 98,90. 
Komfortable und effektive Lösung mit 3 Steinen: Ein Schruppstein Shapton Korn 120, Nr. 310960, € 42,--, ein Schleifstein Shapton Korn 1000 Nr. 310963 € 43,--, ein Cerax Abziehstein Korn 8000 Nr. 312093 € 69,-- also zusammen € 154,--. 
Komfortable und effektive Lösung mit 3 Steinen für Leute, die auf eine hochglanzpolierte Klinge Wert legen: Ein Schruppstein Shapton Korn 120, Nr. 310960, € 42,--, ein Schleifstein Shapton Korn 1000 Nr. 310963 € 43,--, ein Naniwa Abziehstein Korn 8000 Nr. 313247 € 68,-- also zusammen € 153,--. 
Reine Naniwa-Reihe für einen schonenden Schleifprozeß mit dem Ergebnis einer hochglanzpolierten Klinge: Ein Schruppstein Korn 220, Nr. 313240, € 31,--, ein Schleifstein Korn 1000 Nr. 313243 € 42,--, ein Abziehstein Korn 8000 Nr. 313247 € 68,-- also zusammen € 141,--. 
Reine Shapton-Reihe für einen schnellen Schleifprozeß für Leute, denen eine hochglanzpolierte Klinge nicht wichtig ist: Ein Schruppstein Korn 120, Nr. 310960, € 42,--, ein Schleifstein Korn 1000 Nr. 310963 € 43,--, ein Abziehstein Korn 8000 Nr. 310967 € 79,-- also zusammen € 164,--.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> also nimmt man belgischenbrocken s.z.s. zum nachbearbeiten?
> und was für den groben schliff?



So sieht's aus. Für den groben Schliff taugt so ziemlich jeder künstliche Stein, die in der Regel um einiges billiger sind als Natursteine. Als Körnung, die leider nicht immer korrekt angegeben wird taugen Steine von 120er Körnung(tendenziell sehr grob), bis hin zu Steinen mit bis zu 600er- Körnung(was schon mittel- bis fein ist).
Gute und günstige Steine sind die so genannten MISSARKA- Steine, die auch gerne von Holzschnitzern, Bildhauern und Steinmetzen benutzt werden. Hier empfiehlt es sich einen Kombistein zu kaufen.
Gibt's auch hier:
http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/kuns.htm


----------



## angelsüchto (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

|scardie: ach du lieber gott,
 ist ja doch nicht so einfach wie ich dachte#d
 das heisst wohl einlesen....


----------



## Ulli3D (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nicht nur einlesen, ein paar alte Messer besorgen und üben, üben, üben!


----------



## angelsüchto (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

wo du grad bei alten messern bist,hab hier noch so nen balzer teil rumliegen,zum rumddalen reichts,also wer will melden


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> http://www.messershop.at/Messermacher/Dietmar+POHL/Pohl+Force+Produkte/index.htm Aber nicht das letzte weg kaufen


 

Hast Du es schon?#6


----------



## Franky (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

In den USA hab ich mir zum Angeln ein Gerber Einhandmesser gekauft:
http://www.gerber-tools.com/Gerber-Evo-22-01433.php

Nachdem man es mit dem dort erworbenen Lansky Diamantset bearbeitet hat, kann man es sogar benutzen... :q.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

hab noch das Gerber Gator Serrater.

Das schöne an dem Messer ist, dass man es mit ein wenig Übung mit einer Hand öffnen kann, es aber kein "offizielles" Einhandmesser ist...:g


----------



## starzi (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo,

Hab mir selber ein Messer gemacht, das Teil hab ich schon viele Jahre und es ist toll #6


----------



## Magnumwerfer (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



starzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hab mir selber ein Messer gemacht, das Teil hab ich schon viele Jahre und es ist toll #6


 

Zeigen#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Das schöne an dem Messer ist, dass man es mit ein wenig Übung mit einer Hand öffnen kann, es aber kein "offizielles" Einhandmesser ist...:g



Sowas habe ich auch. Ein Böker Plus M-Type mit _entferntem _Daumenpin.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Nicht nur einlesen, ein paar alte Messer besorgen und üben, üben, üben!



haha! zu Übungszwecken hat mich damals die Nachbarschaft mit Blankwaren "unterstützt"... die bin ich später fast gar nicht mehr losgeworden. Gottseidank hab ich keines verhunzt...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> hab noch das Gerber Gator Serrater.
> 
> Das schöne an dem Messer ist, dass man es mit ein wenig Übung mit einer Hand öffnen kann, es aber kein "offizielles" Einhandmesser ist...:g



Diese Eigenschaft haben übrigens alle Folder von Gerber, die ich bis jetzt in der Hand und bespielt hatte. (Gator 1 u. 2, Lariat, Revolt, Evo, Applegate Combat Folder...)


----------



## angelsüchto (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Zeigen#6



ganz genau, zeigen#6


----------



## Udo561 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi,
na ja , ich hatte mir vor Jahren beim Aldi mal ein Taschenmesser gekauft , benutze ich heute noch .
Reicht mir auch vollkommen aus da ich es nicht oft benutze.
Gruß Udo


----------



## atze83 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

hhhsk


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



atze83 schrieb:


> hhhsk



|bigeyes Aja, und das heißt was? |kopfkrat
Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## zandertex (19. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das hier.Nicht schön aber s..scharf.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (19. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

...sieht aber interessant aus. Was ist das denn für eine Klinge, ehemaliges Sägeblatt?
Und der Griff sieht auch bemerkenswert aus. Ist das Holz mit Gießharz oder Stabilit?


----------



## zandertex (19. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

die Klinge ist aus der Bucht,die Griffschalen sind aus Birke-Multiplex,alles mit 2 Komponenten-Kleber verbunden,dann noch zig-mal mit Bootslack gestrichen.

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## penell (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo, habe nicht so die Ahnung von Messern.
Wollte mir ein Filetiermesser zulegen.
Habe Dieses hier im Netzt gefunden.

http://www.tradoria.de/p/mammut-filetiermesser-17-5cm-3mm-stark-440er-stahl-13398631

grosser Müll?
Oder kann man da zugreifen, über Tipps bin ich dankbar


----------



## CarpMetty (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Moin!
Ich hab das hier:
http://www.schweizer-taschenmesser.eu/WENGER_Ranger/WENGER_Ranger_Taschenmesser/17705.html
Schöne große Klinge und Säge, natürlich Rasiermesserscharf!!!


----------



## Magnumwerfer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Penell

Ich habe das hier und finde es genial, einklappbar, edle Optik, flexible Klinge (12cm), sehr scharf, und Preiswert.

http://www.couteaux.de/Opinel_Olivenholz/Opinel_No12_Olivenholz_Messer/254135.html

noch Preiswerter sind die aus der Slim Line Serie, wohl wegen günstigerem Holzgriff, doch mit sicherheit genauso gut.

http://www.couteaux.de/Opinel_Slim_Line


----------



## Doc Plato (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das hier gefällt mir sehr gut! Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das nicht mal besorgen soll, naja, ist ja auch bald Weihnachten! 

http://www.schweizer-taschenmesser....nger_Clip_67_Hunter_Taschenmesser/177679.html


----------



## Magnumwerfer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Die Schweizer Messer gefallen mir nicht so sehr.

Was mir gefällt, hat mir mein AG kürzlich geschenkt, es ist ein LEATHERMAN WAVE, bin vollsten zufrieden.
siehe:
http://www.leatherman.com/multi-tools/full-size-tools/wave.aspx


----------



## Magnumwerfer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das ist ja wesentlich billiger im Aufbau, keine Diamantfeile keine Bithalter, nein das ist mit Sicherheit minderwertiger.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

...na gut, müßte man wohl mal nebeneinander legen und streng vergleichen.


----------



## Ulli3D (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Es sind hier mittlerweile viele, teilweise auch schöne Messer genannt und gezeigt worden aber, die Ausgangsfrage war doch, welche Messer benutzt ihr beim Angeln. Eines ist ganz gewiss nicht geeignet, ein Leatherman. Das ist zwar die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die auch noch Honig geben kann aber, es kann eben vieles aber nichts richtig. Entscheidend ist, das hat so viele Ecken und Schlitze, das bekommt man doch nie wieder richtig sauber. 

Entscheidend für ein Messer für die Arbeit, denn nichts anderes ist Angeln in dem Moment, dass es praktisch ist und leicht zu reinigen. Das ist bei Klappmessern und Multitools normalerweise nicht gegeben.

Die nächste Frage, die hier immer wieder angegeben wird ist die Schärfe. Schärfe allein ist überhaupt kein Kriterium. Je weicher und je dünner ein Metall ist, um so leichter ist es das Metall rasiermesserscharf zu bekommen. Einziges Kriterium ist es, wie lange das Metall scharf bleibt.

Die Jagdzeitschrift „Wild und Hund“ hat in einem Test mit 2.000 Stück Schalenwild aller Altersklassen mit einem Verhältnis Rehwild zu Hochwild von 3:2 die Schnitthaltigkeit von Klingenstählen untersucht und kam zu folgendem Ergebnis:

Messerstahl -                Anzahl Stücke, nach denen nachgeschärft werden musste:

Solinger Standard-Jagdmesserstahl    -  2 Stück
440 C                                           -  5 Stück
D2                                               -  7 Stück
154 CM, ATS 34                                         -  6 Stück
Stellite 6 K                                    - 10 Stück
CPM T 440 V                                 - 25 –30 Stück
CPM 420 V über                             - 30 Stück

Zur Erklärung, D2 ist eigentlich ein Werkzeugstahl und Stellite 6 K ist eine stahlfreie Kobaltlegierung, die aber auf dem Markt nur noch äußerst schwer zu finden ist. Die letzten beiden Stähle sind industriell nicht verarbeitbar und daher nur bei Messermachern zu finden.

Und, so gerne ich Messer schärfe, es muss ja nicht jeden Tag sein. 

Die Tabelle oben ist ja vielleicht ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt für diejenigen, die sich in der nächsten Zeit ein neues Messer zum Angeln zulegen wollen.


----------



## Drachko (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

So ich brauch immer 3 Messer 

1 x für den Fisch bzw. zum Zerlegen der Köderfische
http://www.freie-waffen.com/catalog...erklinge15cmholzgrifflederscheide-p-3475.html

1 x für das Töten bzw Ausnehmen
http://www.freie-waffen.com/catalog...isi420mitfischschupperkapselheber-p-2383.html

So und eins zum Schnitzen bzw. Ausholzen (wo bzw. wenn erlaubt)
http://www.freie-waffen.com/catalog/bowiemesserrostfrei-p-5007.html

Ich weiss das ist KRANK aber irgendwelche Spinner hat doch jeder ))

Ihr wolltet es wisst ^^

Greetz


----------



## ObiWahn81 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Leatherman Charge XTI


----------



## Magnumwerfer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*




Ulli3D schrieb:


> Eines ist ganz gewiss nicht geeignet, ein Leatherman. Das ist zwar die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die auch noch Honig geben kann aber, es kann eben vieles aber nichts richtig. Entscheidend ist, das hat so viele Ecken und Schlitze, das bekommt man doch nie wieder richtig sauber.





Ulli3D schrieb:


> Entscheidend für ein Messer für die Arbeit, denn nichts anderes ist Angeln in dem Moment, dass es praktisch ist und leicht zu reinigen. Das ist bei Klappmessern und Multitools normalerweise nicht gegeben.
> 
> Die nächste Frage, die hier immer wieder angegeben wird ist die Schärfe. Schärfe allein ist überhaupt kein Kriterium. Je weicher und je dünner ein Metall ist, um so leichter ist es das Metall rasiermesserscharf zu bekommen. Einziges Kriterium ist es, wie lange das Metall scharf bleibt.


 
Das Leatherman ist ein Multiwerkzeug, welches man sehr wohl beim Angeln gebrauchen kann. Was mach ich am Wasser mit dem Fisch? Waidgerecht töten, max. schneide ich mir einen Fetzen als Köder zurecht, und das geht damit allemal. 

Für die Arbeit? Nein Fischen ist hier wohl für die meisten keine Arbeit, sondern Erholung. 


Die Tabelle ist schon gut, doch was ich bisher gelesen und gehört habe, ist das man nicht jeden Stahl gleich scharf schleifen kann. Da soll es sehr wohl unterschiede geben.


----------



## Ulli3D (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Das Leatherman ist ein Multiwerkzeug, welches man sehr wohl beim Angeln gebrauchen kann. Was mach ich am Wasser mit dem Fisch? Waidgerecht töten, max. schneide ich mir einen Fetzen als Köder zurecht, und das geht damit allemal.



Klar kann man damit einen Fisch töten oder auseinander nehmen. Mir geht es bei der Fischverwertung um den Hygieneaspekt. 

Nichts gegen Leatherman und Co. Eben mal eine Schraube, die nicht zu fest sitzt, lösen OK, da brauch ich nicht in den Keller und richtiges Werkzeug holen aber schraub mal 2 Stück 60 x 5mm Schrauben damit rein, dann erkennst Du schnell den Unterschied. Oder die Zange, an und für sichganz nützlich aber damit an Geräten unter Spannung arbeiten, nie im Leben!



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Für die Arbeit? Nein Fischen ist hier wohl für die meisten keine Arbeit, sondern Erholung.



Fischen an sich ist für uns Hobbyangler Entspannung und Erholung, stimmt. Aber, wenn ich einen Fisch verwerte, dann sollte ich das professionell machen und das ist dann eben Arbeit. Und arbeiten macht man normalerweise mit professionellem Werkzeug. 




Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Die Tabelle ist schon gut, doch was ich bisher gelesen und gehört habe, ist das man nicht jeden Stahl gleich scharf schleifen kann. Da soll es sehr wohl unterschiede geben.



Der Unterschied liegt darin, wie lange das Metall schnitthaltig ist. Und, je schnitthaltiger das Material, umso mehr Aufwand muss ich betreiben, um es zu schärfen.

Es haben sich sogar schon mehr Menschen an Papier geschnitten als Du glaubst und das ist noch nicht mal Metall


----------



## Ulli3D (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo Martin, Schlacht- und Zerlegebetrieb, garantiert nicht!

Das hab ich höchstens am Forellenteich, wo da schon mal einige Fische dran glauben müssen aber selbst die werden nur dort ausgenommen. 

Ich hab sogar selbst in einer meiner Angeltaschen so einen Leatherman-Clone, ich weiß zwar ehrlich nicht für was aber ...

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, was jeder zum töten und/ oder entschuppen nimmt, ich wollte einfach nur Tipps geben, was sinnvoll ist und was nicht, wobei ich Ralles "Mörderdolch" z. B., ich hab ihn schon selbst gesehen, zumindest unter den Top 5 der hier angesprochenen sinnvollen Angelmesser anzusiedeln ist. 

Für mich hab ich schon das ideale Messer gefunden und das hat mich 10 oder 12 € gekostet und hat schon einige Stücke Wild und noch mehr Fische verarbeitet, also nichts berühmtes oder wertvolles. Mein Jagdtaschenmesser, ca. 300 €, benutz ich nur noch zum Brötchen aufschneiden und schmieren, für alles andere ist es nicht zu verwenden, denn die Arbeit, die es macht, Schweiß (Blut), Knochenreste und Tierhaare usw.,  alles aus den feinen Ritzen zu entfernen, einfach unnötig und so ein Hirschhorngriff sieht schön aus aber vom Hygienestandpunkt ...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Die Tabelle ist schon gut, doch was ich bisher gelesen und gehört habe, ist das man nicht jeden Stahl gleich scharf schleifen kann. Da soll es sehr wohl unterschiede geben.



Das ist durchaus korrekt und lässt sich einfach beantworten.
Die Schnitthaltigkeit besagt in der Tat, wie lange ein Messer sein Schärfe im Gebrauch beibehält, wie es schon richtig geschrieben wurde. Sie besagt allerdings nicht und ist auch kein Gradmesser dafür, wie scharf ein Messer überhaupt werden kann. Hier lässt sich ganz grob sagen, dass nicht rostträge, also rostende Stähle in aller Regel schärfer gemacht werden können, als die Edelstähle. Ausnahmen gibts natürlich.
Je höher der Kohlenstoffanteil, je schärfer kann das Messer werden. Ne Klinge aus japanischem Papierstahl(nicht rostträge) wirst du immer schärfer bekommen als nen Edelstahl, wie der 440C.


----------



## CarpMetty (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Moin!
Mal ne kleine Frage. Wie(wo) kann ich mein Messer am besten schärfen (lassen)?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Mal ne kleine Frage. Wie(wo) kann ich mein Messer am besten schärfen (lassen)?



hab mal gegoogelt, vielleicht ist das hier ja was für Dich...#c


----------



## CarpMetty (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Jo, besten Dank! Ist mir schon mit geholfen!!!!


----------



## donlotis (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ein ordentliches Schweizer Offiziersmesser war bei meinen Fischen immer mehr als ausreichend!
Und es hat einen Korkenzieher! #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ossipeter (20. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Frag einfach mal den Metzger von nebenan, aber Vorsicht, danach kannst Dich mit rasieren


Oder das Meser ist kaputt!
Gib ihm auf keinem Fall ein Filetiermesser!!!! Da ist der Schleifwinkel und Schleifdruck vom Metzger, der Dick und Svibo etc. gewöhnt ist völlig ungeeignet und führt letztendlich evtl. zur Zerstörung der Klinge.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Selbst dem Metzger meines Vertrauen würde ich alles anvertrauen aber NIEMALS ein Messer. Klar macht der das scharf aber, bei seinen Messern macht er das 5 x am Tag, weil durch die Temperaturen jenseits der 200 Grad der ganze komplizierte Härte- und Anlassprozess ad absurdum geführt wird und die Schnitthaltigkeit ganz schnell für den Arxxx ist. 

Klar, ihn kostet ein Dick 10 bis 15 Euronen minus Märchensteuer und die Kosten schreibt er noch als Betriebskosten ab, da ist es egal ob er mit einen Messer 1 Monat oder 1 Jahr auskommt, eben mal an der Maschine schärfen dauert 2 Minuten, auf einem Schleifblock 10 - 20 Minuten. Klar, Time is money aber wir sind ja Angler und keine professionellen "Messerabnutzer". Ist eine reine Frage der Kosten-/ Nutzenanalyse. Wenn ich das betriebswirtschaftlich betrachte, dann ist der Metzger im Recht.


----------



## Ollek (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Selbst dem Metzger meines Vertrauen würde ich alles anvertrauen aber NIEMALS ein Messer.



 Genau so isses

Die Metzger die ich kenne schwören alle auf ihre Dick und schleifen sie auch selber, allerdings so das sie zwar scharf sind aber nach einiger Zeit auch fast keine Klinge mehr haben. (was sicherlich auch auf die Beanspruchung zurückzuführen ist)

Dennoch würde ich ein hochwertiges Messer lieber selber schärfen bzw. es einem echtem Messerspezialisten überlassen.

Im übrigen kann oder konnte man auf dieser Seite auch Kurse im Schärfen absolvieren. 

Genauer hier
 
Gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ein ordentliches Schweizer Offiziersmesser war bei meinen Fischen immer mehr als ausreichend!
> Und es hat einen Korkenzieher! #6
> 
> Gruß donlotis



Das versuche ich hier schon seit Anfang des Threads zu predigen...|kopfkrat

Endlich mal einer der weiß, worauf es ankommt.


----------



## Ollek (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Das versuche ich hier schon seit Anfang des Threads zu predigen...|kopfkrat
> 
> Endlich mal einer der weiß, worauf es ankommt.



:m Du musst verstehen, erstma müssen die "Benze" und "Ferraris" unter den Messern vorgestellt werden.

Ist doch wie in Wobblerthreads, da spricht auch keiner über Kormoranwobbler....Illex und nur die

Gruss

PS: Gaaanz wichtig jeder aber wie er will, und hochwertige Messer sind ja auch was Feines.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Das versuche ich hier schon seit Anfang des Threads zu predigen...|kopfkrat
> 
> Endlich mal einer der weiß, worauf es ankommt.



Predigen? Das war wohl eher schon ein Kreuzzug.
Wenn's nach dem ginge, was du schriebst, wäre mehr als die Hälfte der Stahlwarenindustrie morgen insolvent und tausende Arbeitsplätze hinfällig, zudem hätte man den Thread schon nach der 1. Seite dicht machen können.#d


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ollek schrieb:


> :m Du musst verstehen, erstma müssen die "Benze" und "Ferraris" unter den Messern vorgestellt werden.
> 
> Ist doch wie in Wobblerthreads, da spricht auch keiner über Kormoranwobbler....Illex und nur die
> 
> ...



Da hast auch wieder recht.
Wobei im Wobblerthred sogar im Bastelthred für Wobbler ab und an von Kormoranwobbler und Illex und Rapala gesprochen wird, aber gehört eher zu ausnahme.

Und für das Alltägliche ist doch ein Schweizer Offiziersmesser Marke Victorinox Forester zum Beispiel mehr als ausreichend. Da braucht man m.E. kein 150€-Messer mit so guuuten Stahl, dass man den mit normalen Schleifmitteln Stunden braucht.

Aber ich hör jetzt auch wieder auf mit schreiben, sonst regt sich Sensitivfischer wieder auf.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Predigen? Das war wohl eher schon ein Kreuzzug.
> Wenn's nach dem ginge, was du schriebst, wäre mehr als die Hälfte der Stahlwarenindustrie morgen insolvent und tausende Arbeitsplätze hinfällig, zudem hätte man den Thread schon nach der 1. Seite dicht machen können.#d



Hey,

dein engagement in allen Ehren, aber ich bin eben kein Freund von 200€ Messern mit einer Klingenlänge, dass man damit auf Elefantenjagt gehen könnte...
Und wenn ich nun mal ein Freund von schweizern Victorinox-Messern bin, dann lass mich das hier bitte auch schreiben und von meinen Erfahrungen berichten, ok?

Ob die hälfte der Stahlwarenindustrie morgen insolvent ist oder nicht, ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal. Wenn die Schweizer eben gute Messer machen, dann kaufe ich halt schweizer Messer. Wobei ich wirklich sagen muss, dass ich nur ein Schweiter Messer habe, sonst habe ich auch Messer von Böker, also so ist es nicht, dass ich nur Victorinox gut finde.

Und bitte nenne meine Postings nicht Kreuzzug. Das ist doch wohl etwas zu hoch gegriffen.|kopfkrat

Machs gut.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> dein engagement in allen Ehren, aber ich bin eben kein Freund von 200€ Messern mit einer Klingenlänge, dass man damit auf Elefantenjagt gehen könnte...
> Und wenn ich nun mal ein Freund von schweizern Victorinox-Messern bin, dann lass mich das hier bitte auch schreiben und von meinen Erfahrungen berichten, ok?
> ...



Na da hab ich doch ne gute Nachricht für dich, ich finde die Schweizer Messer nämlich auch gut und beabsichtige mir ein weiteres zu den vorhandenen zu zulegen und gegen deine Erfahrungsberichte habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden, egal von welchen Messern du schreibst. Ich mochte es nur nicht, dass du gebetsmühlenartig und scheinbar ohne zu wissen, wann gut ist und wann es keinen Schwanz mehr interessiert, immer wieder aus dem Waffengesetz rezitiert und interpretiert hast, obwohl einmal eigentlich reicht, da wir ja hier nicht blöd sind.
Wenn dann die Leute, entsprechend nicht drauf reagieren, muss man eben auch akzeptieren, dass manche eben nichts von den Regelungen halten und entsprechende Strafen in Kauf nehmen, schließlich ist unser Waffengesetz kaum besser als das der Amis.
Was die zu viel dürfen, dürfen wir zu wenig, so zumindest meine Meinung und wie das mit Extremen so ist, stoßen sie zu Recht nicht überall und bei jedem auf Akzeptanz.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na da hab ich doch ne gute Nachricht für dich, ich finde die Schweizer Messer nämlich auch gut und beabsichtige mir ein weiteres zu den vorhandenen zu zulegen und gegen deine Erfahrungsberichte habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden, egal von welchen Messern du schreibst. Ich mochte es nur nicht, dass du gebetsmühlenartig und scheinbar ohne zu wissen, wann gut ist und wann es keinen Schwanz mehr interessiert, immer wieder aus dem Waffengesetz rezitiert und interpretiert hast, obwohl einmal eigentlich reicht, da wir ja hier nicht blöd sind.
> Wenn dann die Leute, entsprechend nicht drauf reagieren, muss man eben auch akzeptieren, dass manche eben nichts von den Regelungen halten und entsprechende Strafen in Kauf nehmen, schließlich ist unser Waffengesetz kaum besser als das der Amis.
> Was die zu viel dürfen, dürfen wir zu wenig, so zumindest meine Meinung und wie das mit Extremen so ist, stoßen sie zu Recht nicht überall und bei jedem auf Akzeptanz.



Wow. Guter Beitrag. Der bringts auf den Punkt.
Du hast recht. War wohl etwas zu viel des Guten.
Der Vergleich mit den Ammis ist sehr treffend formuliert.

Ich bin ja schon mit hinter dem Kopf gekreutzen Händen auf den Knien und ergebe mich.|wavey:


----------



## lahstedt (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo Olli,
und was hast Du für die ungebetenen Gäste .....:q

Wolfgang :m



ollidi schrieb:


> Für die Fische ein Taschenmesser mit spitz zulaufender Klinge.
> Am Gürtel immer ein Leatherman New Wave für alles andere und zum Gestrüpp und Schilf beseitigen eine Machte in der Rutentasche.


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Und eine Machete muß ich mir auch noch zulegen, nur gut soll sie sein!

Bitte, wer hat Vorschläge?


----------



## angelsüchto (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nabend,
ich glaube askari hatt da was,bin aber nich sicher?(obs gut ist)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Magnumwerfer schrieb:


> Und eine Machete muß ich mir auch noch zulegen, nur gut soll sie sein!
> 
> Bitte, wer hat Vorschläge?



Wenn sie ernsthaft zum Arbeiten gedacht sein soll, würde ich die Fiskarsmachete empfehlen, deren Hackleistung ist in Relation zu ihrem Gewicht überragend, der Stahl taugt was und die Beschichtung der Klinge ist sehr widerstandsfähig. Ihr Nutzwert und die Qualität liegt weit über dem, was bei < 50 Euro Macheten üblich ist.
Wer ne Fiskarsaxt sein Eigen nennt weiß was ich meine, die Machete ist aus dem gleichen, guten Material.
Wer was mit Coolnessfaktor sucht ist vielleicht besser mit ner Latin von Cold Steel oder dem großen Kukri bedient.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Was igr immer mit eurer Beschichtung habt. Sucht ihr ein Käsemesser, an dem der Camembert nicht pappen bleibt?

Spätesntens nach dem ersten Schliff ist sie sowieso angekratzt und dann gehts so, wie bei der Teflonpfanne... bald ist Schluss mit beschichtet.


----------



## angelsüchto (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@magnumwerfer,
meinst du soetwas oder noch ne nummer größer?
http://www.messerdepot.de/product_info.php/products_id/2040


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Habe die Fiskarsmachete für 29,98 bestellt!

Danke Sensitivfischer


----------



## Magnumwerfer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> @magnumwerfer,
> meinst du soetwas oder noch ne nummer größer?
> http://www.messerdepot.de/product_info.php/products_id/2040


 
Nein, ich meinte schon sowas;

http://www.messerdepot.de/index.php/cPath/21_272


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was igr immer mit eurer Beschichtung habt. Sucht ihr ein Käsemesser, an dem der Camembert nicht pappen bleibt?
> 
> Spätesntens nach dem ersten Schliff ist sie sowieso angekratzt und dann gehts so, wie bei der Teflonpfanne... bald ist Schluss mit beschichtet.



Andal, ich habe mit der Beschichtung gar nichts.
Es ist nur so, dass ich mir vor Jahren bei den Amerikanern, günstig ein kleines 500 Gramm- Beil, von Fiskars gekauft hatte.
Das Ding gibts heute noch unverändert zu kaufen, hat den gleichen Stahl, wie die Äxte von Fiskars und eben auch wie diese Machete.
Im Gebrauch viel mir auf, dass diese Teflonbeschichtung an dem Beil(sie war kein Kaufkriterium), wider erwarten, sehr widerstandsfähig ist und das sich das Beil weniger schnell verklemmt und besser frei holzt, als manches doppelt so schwere 0815- Beil.
Die Beschichtung von der ich anfangs nicht viel hielt und über die ich so urteilte wie du, belehrte mich eines besseren.
An der Klinge viel mir auf, dass sie sehr schnitthaltig und schwer zu schleifen ist, man bekommt es so scharf, dass es rasiert, ohne den Schleifwinkel zu verändern und ein Beil hat ja nicht gerade den idealen Winkel um sauscharf zu werden.
Aus den Erfahrungen heraus, war klar, dass ich eine Heppe oder Machete auch sofort, von Fiskars kaufen würde, wenn ich sie bräuchte. Brauchen ist relativ zu sehen, aber angeschafft habe ich mir die Machete und sie taugt, wie das Beil.:q


----------



## Andal (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das mag sein, wobei mir das Plaste & Elaste Design nicht so dolle gefällt.

Die Heppe hat wiederum den Vorteil, dass sie eben keine Machete ist (siehe Waffenrecht etc.) und viel einfacher als reines Werkzeug gesehen wird. Außerdem wirkt sie durch die eingebogene Spitze sehr viel gründlicher im Unterholz. Ein Standplatz ist damit wesentlich schneller und weniger kräfteraubend gesäubert. Ist eben ein durchdachtes Forstwerkzeug!

Wer wirklich gute Äxte und Beile sucht, sollte man bei Gränsfors, Fritzi und der Werdenfelser Schmiede reinschauen. Wirklich nicht billig, aber Werkzeug fürs Leben.


----------



## da Poser (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Die Gothaer Versicherung bietet für Jäger einen Service in Form eines Onlineshops.
Hier gibt es sowohl ein erstklassiges Beil von Wetterlings(schwedische Firma Qualität vergleichbar mit Gransfors Bruks)mit Lederetui, als auch das Mora2000 und ein solides Gebrauchsmesser von Frosts.

Beide Messer liegen so bei rund 10 Euronen, das eröffnet die Möglichkeit mehrere an verschiedenen Stellen( Haus, Werkstatt, Auto, Boot, etc.) für den Fall der Fälle bereit zu halten.
Das wichtigste an einem Messer ist das es greifbar ist, was hat man von einem 200,- Trümmer der zu Hause in der Vitrine liegt.

Diese Messer sind wirklich gebrauchstüchtig und bei dem Preis tut ein Verlust oder Schaden nicht weh.

Wer natürlich auf die Optik schielt ist natürlich beispielweise mit Messern von Helle oder EKA besser bedient. Allerdings darf man nicht erwarten hier für den mehrfachen Preis auch die mehrfache Leistung zu erhalten.

Was Fiskars angeht, habe ich sowohl das kleine Campingbeil, wie auch das günstige Schwimmmesser und bin wirklich zufrieden. Es mag sein sein das Gransfors-/ Wetterlingsbeile besser sind, nur bin ich kein Holzfäller und schlage damit nicht klafterweise Holz.
Das Schwimmmesser schneidet gut und wie der Name schon sagt - es schwimmt, da der Griff hohl ist. Gerade am und auf dem Wasser also keine schlechte Wahl. Dafür ist der Erl nicht durchgängig, wodurch es nur bedingt bei quer auftretenden Kräften nutzbar ist.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## Ulli3D (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich hab das Frost Messer, hab anscheinend zuviel bezahlt .

Das Messer ist wirklich Klasse und wesentlich besser als viele 10 und mehrfach so teure Messer.


----------



## angelsüchto (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ich habe heute ein opinel-verschnitt geschenkt bekommen,im moment noch volll stumpf.werde das morgen mal schärfen und berichten


----------



## angelsüchto (30. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

also das messer is total wurstig,hab mir heute ma nen richtiges opinel zeigen lassen und ich finde das sehr sehr gut,also wenn was neues kommt meld ich mich


----------



## firemirl (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nach etlichen Tipps und Abwägung von Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis habe ich mir nun vor ein paar Tagen das Opinel No. 10 SlimLine zugelegt und bin nach den ersten Einsätzen voll überzeugt!#6
Kostet gerade mal rund 20 Euronen - ist simple Technik die gut sauber zu halten ist (trotz Klappmechanismus) - Hartholzgriff - Edelstahlklinge welche super scharf ist und bleibt - ein Universalmesser fürs waidgerechte töten und ausnehmen sowie für kleinere filettierarbeiten.
Maß geschlossen: 12,5 cm
Maß geöffnet:      22,5 cm
Klinge:                10 cm / Schneide 9,5 cm

Kleiner Tipp:
Bei Ebay gibt es einen Großhändler der nicht wirklich zu empfehlen ist. Keine Ware - keine Kommunikation - Rückerstattung nach 3 Wochen - Finger weg


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@firemirl: Schönes Teil. Diese Opinel-Messer werden mir immer sympatischer. Irgendwie gefallen mir die...|rolleyes
...aber ich bin halt ein Victorinox-Fan...okay Sensitivfischer...bitte nicht schlagen...ich hör ja schon wieder auf damit...:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> ...aber ich bin halt ein Victorinox-Fan...okay Sensitivfischer...bitte nicht schlagen...ich hör ja schon wieder auf damit...:q



Da sagst du was, Victorinox, von denen habe ich mir letztens bei nem Eisenwarenhändler ein paar angeschaut, weil ich damit geliebäugelt habe, mir eines anzuschaffen.
Dabei interessieren mich vorwiegend die mit oliven oder schwarzen Griffschalen, feststellbarer Klinge, Säge, kleiner Aufbrechklinge(z.B. Modell Hunter).
Ich muss sagen, ich war schockiert über das, was ich da zu sehen bekam. Die komplette Säge eines krachneuen Schweizermesser war übersäät von Metallgraten. Darauf nahm ich ein anderes, aber da war es das Gleiche.
Okay die Grate vom Ausfräsen der Sägezahnung gehen bei Gebrauch weg und beeinträchtigen nicht die Funktion, aber erschreckend finde ich das schon, so was ist Schlamperei, ein Verarbeitungs- /Qualitätsmangel und sowas von den Schweizern.
Pfuiiii, sage ich da, von denen hätte ich das am Wenigsten erwartet, vor 20 Jahren gab es das bei den Victorinox-/Wenger- Messern noch nicht.
Ich meine ich kaufe doch auch kein Auto, was innen von der Produktion her noch Metall- und Plastikspäne im Fussraum hat.#d#d#d


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Sensitivfischer: Ohh. Kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das bei allen Victorinoxmessern so ist. 
Schlechte Exemplare gibts halt bei allen Sachen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer: Ohh. Kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass das bei allen Victorinoxmessern so ist.
> Schlechte Exemplare gibts halt bei allen Sachen.



Nee, nicht bei allen, nur bei denen mit Säge.
Ganz im Ernst, ich hoffe du hast Recht, sonst hieße das, dass nun auch die Eidgenossen der Profitgier erlegen sind und nur noch zweitklassiges herstellen.#q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nee, nicht bei allen, nur bei denen mit Säge.
> Ganz im Ernst, ich hoffe du hast Recht, sonst hieße das, dass nun auch die Eidgenossen der Profitgier erlegen sind und nur noch zweitklassiges herstellen.#q



Hoffen wir mal, dass das echt ne Ausnahme war. Sonst hätten mich die Schweizer wirklich enttäuscht. Auf so ein Level dürfen sich unsere Nachbarn nicht runterlassen.


----------



## Pinn (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Vielleicht waren das nur Fälschungen?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren das nur Fälschungen?



Sowas kanns natürlich immer geben. Das würde auch die schlechte Qualität beweisen.
Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass es bei jeder noch so guten Firma immer mal Produkte gibt, die nicht den Standarts entsprechen, für die die Firma steht. Aber normalerweise kommen solche Produkte gar nicht in den Verkauf und werden als Zweite Wahl Artikel verkauft oder vernichtet.

Vielleicht hat sich der Händer auch Zweite Wahl Artikel gekauft und wollte sie für den Preis von erstklassiger Waare verkaufen. Das wäre dann ja richtiger Betrug. Solls aber alles geben...


----------



## angelsüchto (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

´Nabend,
ich habe mal ein bischen im netz nach opinel gesucht,und habe ein angebot  gefunden,dort werden opinels für 5  bzw 7,50€ angeboten,ist das normal?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ´Nabend,
> ich habe mal ein bischen im netz nach opinel gesucht,und habe ein angebot  gefunden,dort werden opinels für 5  bzw 7,50€ angeboten,ist das normal?



Stell den Link doch mal hier rein, dann kann man sich ein besseres Bild davon machen. Opinel's gibt's schließlich in zig Varianten(mit Bubingaholz, mit Olivenholz...inox und rostend...)


----------



## firemirl (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nichts desto trotz werde ich bei diesem Preis, wenn er denn stimmt und keine Replik ist, nochmal zuschlagen.
Allerdings ist Vorsicht geboten da in den Staaten (USA) der Ausdruck Opinel für fast alle traditionellen französischen Taschenmesser verwendet wird.
Für das klassische Messer beginnt der Preis bei rund 10€ und steigt dann für z.B. Inox-Klinge auf.....15€.........20€.......... je nach Holzart (Buche, Olive, Bubinga usw.)
Sind aber für Ihre Qualität trotzdem sehr günstig.
Werde mir noch die klassische Form zulegen.
Aber der Link wäre trotzdem mal interessant.:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Aber der Link wäre trotzdem mal interessant.:q



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Diese Opinelmesser gefallen mir immer mehr. Bin gerade etwas durchs Internet geschlendert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich mich für's nächste Frühjahr ein Opinelmesser zum Angeln zulegen werde. Es soll einfach nur dazu dienen, mal ne Schnur zu kappen, nen Kiemenschnitt oder Herzstich zu machen.
Das Opinel-Anglermesser soll es aber auf keinen Fall werden. Das gefällt mir optisch nicht.
Jetzt meine Frage an die Opinelfreunde hier. Muss es denn die "rostfreie" Variante sein, oder kann ich von den Opinelmessern auch getrost eines mit Kohlenstoffstahl kaufen, wenn ich es immer sauber abwische und trockne?
Wie ist denn der allgemeine Eindruck von den Stählen, die Opinel benutzt? Ist eher der Kohlenstoffstahl oder der "rostfreie" Stahl zu empfehlen? Und vor allem auch welche Größe würde für den oben genannten Zweck angebracht sein?
Ich dachte mal an Nr. 6 bis Nr. 9

@*Sensitivfischer*: In diesem Beitrag kommt mein Lieblingsmesser aus dem Land der Alpen gar nicht vor. - Sieste, ich kann auch anders...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Moin,

ich übertreib es immer ein bisschen mit Messern beim angeln. Für´s filetieren hab ich ein DICK- Fischmesser ca. 15 € (Eigenschliff und daher extremst scharf), dann hab ich noch ein Puma- Klappmesser für´s grobe und was absolut niemals fehlen darf ist mein Leatherman Wave für alle restlichen, beim angeln anfallenden Aufgaben. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## firemirl (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@ Adl3r4ug3

 Meinen Bericht übers No. 10 SlimLine haste ja gelesen.
Werde mir auch noch die klassische Form zulegen und glaube es wird aufgrund der noch besseren schärfbarkeit ein nicht rostfreies Model werden.
Das kannste genauso verwenden. Musst halt nur immer schön sauber und trocken halten und evtl. mal mit nem bischen Oel abreiben. Balistol z.B.
Die Größe? Ein No. 6 ??? Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du nicht nur Stichlinge fängst. Die Klingenmaße meines No. 10 - 10 cm / Schneide 9,5 cm. Ich denke das dass schon sein muß.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=33754


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

so jungs,
hier ist der link,und ich meine i.wo gabs nochmehr,werde aber googel beanspruchen
http://www.outdoorshop.de/messer-multitools/messer


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



firemirl schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Meinen Bericht übers No. 10 SlimLine haste ja gelesen.
> Werde mir auch noch die klassische Form zulegen und glaube es wird aufgrund der noch besseren schärfbarkeit ein nicht rostfreies Model werden.
> ...



Danke schön für deine Antwort!
Jop den Bericht habe ich gelesen, das Slimline kommt aber für mich nicht in Frage.
Naja das mit der Größe war nur mal ein Anhaltspunkt.
Aber mit nem 6er bin ich echt etwas "unterbewaffnet", hast recht. Ein 8er bis 10er sollte es schon sein.
Der Kohlenstoffstahl scheint mir auch sympatischer.


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

wieso gibt es denn rostende und nicht rostende?


----------



## kotraeppchen (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich nutze seid Jahren Herbertz Messer und kann diese jeden weiterempfehlen. Super Qualität und Verarbeitung. Preislich liegen diese auch noch im Rahmen.
Ich persönlich greife nur noch zu "normalen" Messern mit Griff, also keine Klappmesser. Klappmesser bedürfen stark der Pflege, da sie schnell verschmutzen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> wieso gibt es denn rostende und nicht rostende?



Weil es eine Fangemeinde für beide Materialien gibt.
Der rostende Stahl ist besser zu schleifen und man bekommt ihn einen Tick schärfer als den rostfreien(eigentlich rostträgen Stahl). Fans von Mühlenmessern wissen was ich meine.
Die Inoxvariante gibts halt, weil die Masse der Meinung ist, dass ein Messer rostfrei sein muss.


----------



## kotraeppchen (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das ist schon richtig. Nu wir reden ja hier von einem Allroundermesser zum Angeln und da denke ich, dass eine gute Schärfe problemlos mit einem rostfreien Stahl hinzubekommen ist. Ich muss ja keine Operationen durchführen. 
Vorteil rostfreier Stahl: Er ist eben rostfrei, sprich pflegeleicht, muss nicht eingeölt werden nichts.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig. Nu wir reden ja hier von einem Allroundermesser zum Angeln und da denke ich, dass eine gute Schärfe problemlos mit einem rostfreien Stahl hinzubekommen ist. Ich muss ja keine Operationen durchführen.
> Vorteil rostfreier Stahl: Er ist eben rostfrei, sprich pflegeleicht, muss nicht eingeölt werden nichts.



Jeder wie er will.
Ich liebe die rostenden Klingen mehr, stehe auf japan. Papierstähle, blau gesplisstete Mühlenmesser und eben rostende Opinel


----------



## da Poser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



> wieso gibt es denn rostende und nicht rostende


Rostfreie Messerstähle sind erst im 20. Jahrhundert aufgekommen, sie sind zwar in der Regel pflegeleichter, dafür aber auch teurer und meistens mechanisch unterlegen. Als "rostfrei" darf sich ein Messerstahl schimpfen, wenn er mindestens zu 12% aus Chrom besteht, dass bedeutet aber nicht das er nicht rosten könnte. Jeder Stahl kann rosten (oxydieren), es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit und der Umstände. Wer beispielweise Zwiebeln oder Citrusfrüchte schneidet und die Klinge danach nicht abspült kann auch bei "rostfreien" eine böse Überraschung erleben. Auch Blut tut nicht gut.

Wer bereit ist seine Messer ab und zu zu wienern und immer nach Gebrauch abzuwischen und gleichzeitig auf eine exzellente Schärfe bzw. Schärfbarkeit Wert legt - der sollte zum normalen Kohlenstoffstahl greifen.

Wem die absolute Schärfe nicht so wichtig und der Pflegeaufwand zu nervig ist, der sollte eine "rostfreie" Variante wählen.


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Im Bereich der preiswerten Messer stimmt diese Aussage aber spätestens ab Stählen wie 440 C, ATS 34 und aufwärts stimmt die Aussage nur sehr bedingt. Diese Stähle lassen sich extrem scharf machen und, das ist das Wichtige daran, sie behalten diese Schärfe auch eine Weile und sind zudem noch rostträge. Diese Stähle lassen sich aber, im Gegensatz zu den preiswerteren Stählen nicht so einfach nachschärfen, wobei, wenn man den Aufwand für 6 - 8 x schärfen bei einfachen Stählen gegenüber 1 x schärfen bei hochwertigen Stählen gegenüber stellt, da kommen dann die schlechter zu schärfenden im Endeffekt besser bei weg.


----------



## da Poser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Zugegeben meine Aussage ist plakativ, sollte aber nur eine grobe Orientierungshilfe gegeben.
Zum Thema Messerstähle könnten wir den Thread mit 100 Seiten zupflastern und hätten wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht alles gesagt.



> Diese Stähle lassen sich extrem scharf machen und, das ist das Wichtige daran, sie behalten diese Schärfe auch eine Weile ... wobei, wenn man den Aufwand für 6 - 8 x schärfen bei einfachen Stählen gegenüber 1 x schärfen bei hochwertigen Stählen gegenüber stellt


Das ist so ein bisschen Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen, Kohlenstoffstahl ist ja auch nicht gleich Kohlenstoffstahl. Es gibt auch Kohlenstoffstähle die die Schärfe gut halten können.
Wie kommst du auf den Faktor 6-8, was vergleichst du hier? 

Ich finde man muss schon Messer der gleichen Preislage miteinander vergleichen, also das 10,- Kohlenstoffstahlmesser mit dem 10,- Rostfreien.
Ein Vergleich beispielsweise zwischen einem 10,- Kohlenstoffstahlmesser und etwa einem 75,- Rostfreien hinkt in meinen Augen in jeder Beziehung.


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Aber hab ich doch geschrieben, bei den preiswerten Messern stimmt die Aussage.

Beim Aufwand fürs Schärfen hab ich auch den Aufwand für das Schärfen eines 440 c mit dem eines preiswerten Kohlenstoffstahlmessers verglichen. Das muss ich bei gleichen Einsatzbedingungen 6 -ö 8 mal öfters schärfen aber klar, da liegen auch in der Stahlqualität Welten zwischen. 

Für mich als Angler und Jäger hab ich das ideale Messer gefunden, neueste Preisinfo lag unter 9 € ! Ist etwas weiter oben aufgeführt, das Frost Messer. Seit dem sind meine Messer, die das 30fache gekostet haben, nur noch zum Brötchen schmieren dabei.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Ulli3D: Kannst bitte zu dem Messer noch mal einen aktuellen Link reinstellen? In dieser Suppe ist die Suche sehr aufwendig, wenn man nicht genau weiß, wo man anfangen muss...


----------



## Hooked (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hast PN.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Danke Dir!


----------



## da Poser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



> Für mich als Angler und Jäger hab ich das ideale Messer gefunden, neueste Preisinfo lag unter 9 €


Du meinst das aus dem Gothaer Link den ich weiter oben gepostet hatte.  :m



> Seit dem sind meine Messer, die das 30fache gekostet haben, nur noch zum Brötchen schmieren dabei.


Für den Preis wirklich ein brachial gutes Messer.

Vor dem Hintergrund finde ich viele der 150+ Schnickschnackdingsbumms- Messer einfach überflüssig. 

In den meisten Fällen hat die Kaufentscheidung in der Preisklasse über 150 Ocken doch nur noch wenig mit dem Gebrauchswert zu tun, als dass vielmehr ein ähnlicher Mechansimus dahintersteckt, wie wenn sich Frauen Ringe, Kettchen oder Dessous kaufen.

Sehr schön sieht man das z. B. im Moment an Messern aus "Leopardgeschützrohrstahl", wo doch offensichtlich ist, welche  Assoziationen beim potentiellen Käufer geweckt werden sollen.


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



da Poser schrieb:


> In den meisten Fällen hat die Kaufentscheidung in der Preisklasse über 150 Ocken doch nur noch wenig mit dem Gebrauchswert zu tun, als dass vielmehr ein ähnlicher Mechansimus dahintersteckt, wie wenn sich Frauen Ringe, Kettchen oder Dessous kaufen.





Hmmm du meinst wenn ich ein Messer für 150 + kaufe, hat das die gleiche Wirkung wie eine Frau in Dessous auf Männer wirkt?
|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



da Poser schrieb:


> [...]wenn sich Frauen Ringe, Kettchen oder Dessous kaufen.[...]Sehr schön[...]



.........


----------



## da Poser (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



> Hmmm cu meinst wenn ich ein Messer für 150 + kaufe, hat das die gleiche Wirkung wie eine Frau in Dessous auf Männer wirkt?
> |bla:|bla:|bla:


Das entscheidende ist nicht ob es die gleiche Wirkung hat, sondern das man dran glaubt.

Wie auch einige (darauf liegt die Betonung, die meisten sind ja doch fast so vernünftig wie Männer ) Damen meinen sich wie ein Weihnachtsbaum behangen durch die Einkaufspassagen glitzern zu müssen.


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

jo manchmal haett ich Lust noch ne Kerze dranzuhängen:


----------



## waldschratnrw (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

aber back to topic
mir leistet seit jahren ein Puma Jagdnicker, der kleine, sehr gute  Dienste, dazu noch ein nicht zu klobiges Schweizer Messer (mit Schere). Zum Filetieren auch ein einfaches MORA Messer.


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Na wenndie PN da ist, ja, ich meine das Messer aus dem Gothaer Link und hier nochmal ein Link zum Hersteller, der auch Pflegetipps gibt:

http://www.frosts.se/a_pdf/a_5.pdf ich bevorzuge das Messer unten (860F) mit 57-58 HRC, es hat auch noch so eine schicke rote Scheide 

Ach ja, auch ich liebe schicke Messer, teilweise auch Arbeiten von Messermachern, mein Lieblingsmesser stammt von einem slowakischen Messermacher und hat einen Holzgriff, dessen Maserung sich in der Holzscheide fortsetzt. Das sind aber Messer zum Anschauen und nicht zum Arbeiten, obwohl sie dazu auch sehr gut geeignet sind.


----------



## Khaane (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze schwedische Arbeitsmesser von Hultafors.
Für knapp 8-10 € absolute Top-Messer, natürlich kann man auch 100 € und mehr ausgeben, aber das ist imho verschwendetes Geld, da die Hultafors sehr schnitthaltig und sehr gut nachschärfen lassen.

Schärfe die Messer per Hand mit nem Naniwa Schleifstein und sind danach rasiermesserscharf.

Wichtig, auf keinen Fall den Carbonstahl nehmen, dass ist fürs Angeln der letzte Mist - Die rosten trotz Pflege sofort.

Der Chromstahl ist völlig ausreichend.

http://www.feines-werkzeug.de/produ...lzweck-Messer-Hultafors-HU101-Chromstahl.html


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ich benutze schwedische Arbeitsmesser von Hultafors.
> Für knapp 8-10 € absolute Top-Messer, natürlich kann man auch 100 € und mehr ausgeben, aber das ist imho verschwendetes Geld, da die Hultafors sehr schnitthaltig und sehr gut nachschärfen lassen.
> 
> Schärfe die Messer per Hand mit nem Naniwa Schleifstein und sind danach rasiermesserscharf.
> ...



Genialer Tipp, das ist ja noch billiger als ein Mora.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich hab seit fast 10 Jahren mein Gerber Gator dabei und bin damit voll und ganz zufrieden.


----------



## jens_z (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze das: 
http://www.shop.hechtfreunde.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.shop.hechtfreunde.de/501658960c10b42db/50165898c80ac241e/50165898c80b30823.htm

Gutes Messer, super Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis!


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi,
Taschenmesser vom Aldi , kostet um die 5 euro und begleitet mich bestimmt schon 3 Jahre zuverlässig am Wasser.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wingi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das gute "Nato-Stumpf" liegt in jeder meiner Taschen/Kästen. Seit 6 Jahren ist immer ein Leatherman dabei und die Messer daran finde ich wirklich gut.

Zum Themenstarter: Das KM 2000 liegt hier auch noch unbenutzt rum, mein Kumpel sagt immer: Geht durch ne Spindtür... aber kannste keinen Appel mit schneiden" 


Schöne Grüße 
Wingi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



wingi schrieb:


> Zum Themenstarter: Das KM 2000 liegt hier auch noch unbenutzt rum, mein Kumpel sagt immer: Geht durch ne Spindtür... aber kannste keinen Appel mit schneiden"



Ohh ja, das kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen. Habe auch so ein Kampfmesser daheim. Allerdings kein KM2000 sondern irgend so ein einfaches "BRONCO" Bowie, a la Rambo. Ist mir mal auf nem Flomarkt in die Hände geflogen und liegt seit dem unterm Kopfkissen, nee Spass, fliegt in ner Schublade herum. Wenn ich damit versucht habe einen Apfel zu schneiden, dann hat es den nicht durchgeschnitten, sondern nach dem Eindringen in den Apfel hat es diesen Gespalten, aufgrund der hoheh Klingendicke. Wenn man das Dings in der Hand hat, fallen die Bäume schon von alleine um...

...Nix für kleine Arbeiten...da hast Recht...und das mit der Spinttür kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen...klingt echt plausibel...:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

so, mal zurück zum Topic:
eben ist doch noch rechtzeitig mein Weihnachtsgeschenk angekommen...:g







440C​


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das Bundeswehrgedönse findet ihr jetzt hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173432


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

*Danke, Ralf!*


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Bundeswehrgedönse findet ihr jetzt hier
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173432



Gute Idee.


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

vielen lieben Dank Ralf


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

danksehr! und heute habe ich mit endlich ein opinel in größe 7 gekauft,rattenscharf das ding!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

So, ich habe mir nun extra ein Messer zugelegt, nur zum Angeln, eines, dass mir nicht zu schade ist und auf dass ich nicht groß Rücksicht nehmen muss oder viel verloren ist, wenn es mir abhanden kommt.
Es ist ein Mora geworden, dass ich beim Stöbern in Ebay für 4,60 Euro ersteigern konnte, rattenscharf das Teil.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Sensitivfischer: Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Messer! Da war ja fast der Versand noch teurer als das Messer selbst?!

@angelsüchto: Ein Opinel Größe 7? Welcher Stahl hast du genommen? Und warum hast du dich gerade für das Nummmer 7 entschieden? ...Würde mich einfach mal interessieren, weil ich mir für die nächste Sommerangelsaison auch ein Opinel zulegen möchte, allerdings wird es auf eines in Größe 8 herauslaufen.


----------



## angelsüchto (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@adlerauge,
also die größe sieben war für mich am geeignetsten,passt inne hosentasche aber reicht wiederum für kleine arbeiten.und stahl,nunja auf der klinge steht opinel carbone auf dem griff opinel lame acier au corbone.bin mir nicht so sicher was dat heissen soll


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> @adlerauge,
> also die größe sieben war für mich am geeignetsten,passt inne hosentasche aber reicht wiederum für kleine arbeiten.und stahl,nunja auf der klinge steht opinel carbone auf dem griff opinel lame acier au corbone.bin mir nicht so sicher was dat heissen soll



Na dann ist es der Carbon-Stahl. Also die rostende aber auf längere Sicht schnitthaltigere Variante. Bei den "Rostfreien" steht INOX auf der Klinge.
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall das "rostfreie" zulegen. Da die Rostenden doch schon sehr mit Fischblut und Qulibber reagieren und unschöne Veränderungen am Stahl verursachen. Sag mal, reicht denn das Opinel No 7 zum abstechen eines größeren Zanders ohne dass der Griff am Bauch anstößt? Könnte knapp werden...aber zur Not hat man da dafür ein anderes Messer.


----------



## angelsüchto (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Na dann ist es der Carbon-Stahl. Also die rostende aber auf längere Sicht schnitthaltigere Variante. Bei den "Rostfreien" steht INOX auf der Klinge.
> Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall das "rostfreie" zulegen. Da die Rostenden doch schon sehr mit Fischblut und Qulibber reagieren und unschöne Veränderungen am Stahl verursachen. Sag mal, reicht denn das Opinel No 7 zum abstechen eines größeren Zanders ohne dass der Griff am Bauch anstößt? Könnte knapp werden...aber zur Not hat man da dafür ein anderes Messer.


 also ich gehe davon aus das deine zander nicht 2 meter messen:vik: also das müsste reichen,für mich persönlich wär alles über 7 zu unhandlich ;+


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> also ich gehe davon aus das deine zander nicht 2 meter messen:vik: also das müsste reichen,für mich persönlich wär alles über 7 zu unhandlich ;+



Okay, ich werde dann mal von meinem Berichten, wenn es soweit ist. Und über die Zander reden wir nochmal...


----------



## angelsüchto (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Okay, ich werde dann mal von meinem Berichten, wenn es soweit ist. Und über die Zander reden wir nochmal...



wenn man bei dir im schwarzwald 2 meter zander fängt,#h:vik: bringe ich dir so viele messer mit wie du willst,wenn ich zum angeln vorbeikommen darf


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> wenn man bei dir im schwarzwald 2 meter zander fängt,#h:vik: bringe ich dir so viele messer mit wie du willst,wenn ich zum angeln vorbeikommen darf



Abgemacht. Aber Pssst...wir dürfen jetzt nicht mehr so laut schreiben, sonst bekommt das noch jemand mit. Ich habe da ein Geheimgewässer, da fangen wir die richtig Großen über 2m. Gedrillt habe ich die alle an einer 5-25g leichten Spinnrute an einer 0,20er Mono. Für die brauchst kein Schweres Gerät!|rolleyes


----------



## Doc Plato (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hier im Rhein bei Duisburg schwimmen sogar welche mit 3m .....


----------



## angelsüchto (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

frohes neues jahr zusammen!:v:q
hat euch der weihnachtsmann keine messer gebracht?
:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ja, Frohes Neues Jahr 2010! 

Nein, der Weihnachtsmann brachte leider keine Messer...


----------



## Andal (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Messer und andere Blankwaffen verschenkt man auch nicht. Das zerschneidet die Freundschaft.

Aberglaube!? Das dachte ich auch immer und wurde eines besseren, in dem Fall sehr viel schlimmeren, belehrt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Messer und andere Blankwaffen verschenkt man auch nicht. Das zerschneidet die Freundschaft.
> 
> Aberglaube!? Das dachte ich auch immer und wurde eines besseren, in dem Fall sehr viel schlimmeren, belehrt.



Jetzt...genau...das hat mir auch mal jemand gesagt und das ist auch der Grund, warum wir uns keine Messer schenken. Ich stand en bissel auf dem Schlauch, aber jetzt ists wieder klar. Ich habe mal gehört, dass es in Teilen Amerikas Brauch ist, dass man der Person, die einem ein Messer schenkt eine Münze gibt. Dass soll scheinbar das Zerschneiden der Freundschaft verhindern, weil man dann das Messer nicht schenkt, sondern "verkauft". Ne 1 Cent-Münze reicht da allemal aus. Oder ein alter Taler oder sowas mit Sammlerwert.|wavey:


----------



## Andal (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

So ist es. Früher wurden deswegen Blankwaffen auch nur verliehen, oder nach einem geleisteten Verdienst überreicht.


----------



## angelsüchto (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

moin leute,
jetzt hab ich den salat,das opinel mit carbonklinge hat leichten rost angesetztwie bekomm ich den wieder weg?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Metallpolitur?

und danach dann immer ´n bissl ölig halten!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich glaube, dass ich nicht schlecht beraten bin, wenn ich mir eines in INOX-Stahl zulegen werde...

Goooooooooooogle doch mal nach "Opinel Rost entfernen" oder sowas. Da müsstest du viele Methoden finden. Oder schau dich mal im "Messerforum" (http://www.messerforum.net/) um.


----------



## Andal (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> moin leute,
> jetzt hab ich den salat,das opinel mit carbonklinge hat leichten rost angesetztwie bekomm ich den wieder weg?



Nimm einen Weinkorken und ganz gewöhnliche Zahnpasta. Damit polierst du die Flecken prima aus. Die beste vorbeugende Pflege gegen erneute Flecken auf Kohlenstoffstählen besteht aus Kamelienöl. Das bekommt man in der Apotheke, oder über www.dick.biz .


----------



## angelsüchto (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

okay danke jungs,
werde das moin wa versuchen!


----------



## Ein_Angler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das ist mein Linder Messerchen.










Und mein Gerber Tool.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

So ein Gerber-Tool scheint ja echt praktisch zu sein. Aber braucht man die ganzen Sachen, die da dran sind denn?


----------



## pionier2511 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Habe das Walther Multi Tac mit der schlanken Zange is das teil  wunderbar zum Haken lösen  . 

Dieses hier 

http://www.freie-waffen.com/catalog/walthermultitac-p-900.html


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo leute,
ich wollte mal den thread wieder hochholen!

@pionier,
dieses tool sieht optisch sehr gut aus,hat auch scheinbar viele werkezeuge,aber für 30 euro gute qualität?ich weiss nicht,ich weiss nicht?#c


----------



## waldschratnrw (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

GERBER Tools sind schon gute Qualität.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Also was die Multitools angeht, bin ich der Meinung, dass die stabilsten, definitiv von Victorinox sind, die insgesamt Besten aber von Gerber.
Gerber deshalb, weil man alle Bestandteile/Werkzeuge einzeln nachkaufen und selbst austauschen kann(denn selbst das stabilste Werkzeug ist irgendwann einmal Schrott) und nicht etwa weil die Werkzeuge besser wären als die eines Leatherman oder Swiss- Tools.

Ich besitze das Gerber Multitool MP 600 Needlenose, das Leatherman Wave und das Victorinoxtool.
Sie haben alle ihre Vor- u. Nachteile und ich mag sie alle.
Am Gerber gefällt mir, dass es mit einer Hand geöffnet werden kann, wie ein Fallmesser. So kann man sich z.B. beim Klettern, mit einer Hand festhalten und mit der anderen Hand das Gerber benutzen. Das ist praktisch wenn man nen Fernmeldemast hoch geklettert ist und oben mit der Zange, Drähte zu Recht biegen muss oder ne Montage aus nem Baum befreien will, wo man den Haken abknipsen oder die Schnur kappen muss usw...
Zum anderen ist gut, dass die Werkzeuge innen liegen, weil dadurch die Griffaußenseite schön glatt ist und man richtig zudrücken kann ohne, dass sich was in die Hand drückt.
Nachteil beim Gerber ist die Stabilität der Werkzeuge, wenn man richtig zupackt, zumindest bei meinem Modell. Die glatte Klinge ist mir abgebrochen und die Zange war auch schon kaputt(Backen/Zangenschenkel gebrochen). Ersatzteilzange ist zum Glück nicht teuer.

Das Leatherman scheint mir bei den Messern den besseren Stahl zu haben und die Konstruktion klappert nicht so wie das Gerber, bei dem alles modular aufgebaut und mit Spreng- Federringen gesichert ist.
Dadurch ist das Gerber besser zu zerlegen, aber macht immer auch Geräusche.
Nachteil beim Leatherman ist, dass sich die Klingenrücken von Messer, Dosenöffner usw. in die Hand drücken, wenn man mit der Zange richtig zupacken muss.

Das Victorinox ist den beiden anderen vor Allem in der Stabilität überlegen und ist auch deutlich schwerer als die anderen Beiden.
Dafür kann man es nicht komplett zerlegen und wenn es irgendwann mal ausgeleiert sein sollte, dann ist das endgültig und irreparabel.
Einzelne Werkzeuge austauschen, wenn sie abgenutzt oder abgebrochen sind scheint auch unmöglich, was beim Gerber z.B. ganz einfach ist.


----------



## Dirk30 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich besitze auch diverse Messer, aber als nächstes steht wohl ein Wenger Offiziersmesser auf der Liste #6

Klick Klack


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> Ich besitze auch diverse Messer, aber als nächstes steht wohl ein Wenger Offiziersmesser auf der Liste #6
> 
> Klick Klack




WHAT THE HECK............

Geile Kundenrezesionen sind dabei,loooool 

Ich weiß garnicht für was ich solche Multitools kaufen soll,sehe da 0,0000000000 Nutzen drin.........ich kauf ein paar Messer, habe meine Hakenlöser nen Seitenschneider, ne schöne scharfe kleine Schere für meine Schüre und das wars auch schon...

So ne Mini Schere,Mini Messer usw,.....ne das is nix für mich,find das is Kinderspielzeug.....aber das ist Geschmacks und Ansichtssache!

BITTE NICHT PERSÖNLICH NEHMEN,sehe das halt anderst.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Geile Kundenrezesionen sind dabei,loooool




Die sind echt der Hammer!:q

Das Tool ist ja super!:vik:


----------



## Laketrout (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo
Zum Fischen nehme ich je nach Situation eines der beiden nachfolgneden Messer mit. Beide sind komplett selber gemacht (man darf ja auch noch andere Hobby's haben  ).
http://img178.*ih.us/img178/814/liner2.jpg
http://img203.*ih.us/img203/4456/liner5.jpg
Bei diesem Liner-Lock Klappmesser ist der Aufbau aus Titan, die Klinge ist aus einem rostfreien Niob legierten Stahl und die Griffschalen sind Ebenholz. Der Korkzieher ist Handgeschmiedet.









Bei diesem Messer ist die Klinge aus 3 Stahllagen geschmiedet, wobei die mittlere Schneidlage aus einem sehr harten Wolfram legierter Stahl besteht. Die Klinge ist nicht rostfrei.
Der Griff besteht aus Palisander Holz.
Beide Scheiden sind aus 2.5mm Blankleder genäht und gefärbt.
Viel Spass beim anschauen !


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@ Laketrout

Sehr schöne Arbeiten. Zum schnöden Gebrauch am Wasser wären mir die viel zu schade.
Der handgeschmiedtete Korkenzieher gefällt mir - saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Laketrout (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@FischerMan66
Ich fände es schade Messer in der Vitrine verstauben zu lassen, sie sind ja schliesslich fürs Schneiden gemacht worden.
Und jedesmal wenn ich eines in die Hand nehme freue ich mich wieder darüber, bsonders natürlich wenn der Korkenzieher zum einsatz kommt


----------



## donlotis (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Meine Wahl: Victorinox Handyman. #6

Für den Rest braucht man sowieso richtiges Werkzeug!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## zandertex (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hier mal ein etwas anderes Messer.Die Klinge war mal ca.10cm länger,ist auf den Boden gefallen und ab-durchgebrochen.Nach ca.einer Std.schleiferei ist es wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nach ein einer Stunde schleifen geh ich mal davon aus, dass die Härtung und Anlassung im Arxxx ist, oder?


----------



## zandertex (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

eben nicht,wenn das Teil nach 5 min. so ausgesehen hätte,dann ja.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

So eines benutze ich auch öfter, allerdings nur indoor. Leider hat die Klinge Flecken!!:q:q:q


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> So eines benutze ich auch öfter, allerdings nur indoor. Leider hat die Klinge Flecken!!:q:q:q



Schönes Messer. Das mit den Flecken auf der Klinge ist echt schade, kann man da nichts machen? :q:q:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Versuch mal mit Weinkorken und Zahnpasta auszupolieren- den Tipp hatte Andal hier mal gepostet...

Funzt auch bei normalen Klingen.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das mit den Flecken war eigentlcih ein Witz. Ist ein Damastzener Messer die Zeichnung ist eigentlich gewollt durch ätzen hergestellt worden. Die "Flecken" lassen sich durch polieren natürlich entfernen. Kommen aber bei Berührung mit "Säuren" wieder zum vorschein. Ich habe so ein Messer auch zum Filetieren im Marttiini stil allerdings in 26 cm klingenlänge.


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Also, wenn Dich die Flecken all zu sehr stören sollten, gerade auch beim Filetiermesser, könnte ich mich erbarmen, in meiner Schrottsammlung noch etwas Platz zu schaffen     :m


----------



## Rapfenjäger (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Habe mehrere Martinii-Filetiermesser in versch. Grössen und ein Steinbit, bei dem ich den Griff genau für meine Hand passend nachgearbeitet habe.
Ein Wellenschliff-Messer für starke Gräten / Knorpel. Allesamt leicht zu reinigen.
Abgezogen wird mit einem Stück Sinterkeramik.
Taschen-bzw. Klappmesser mag ich beim Umgang mit Fisch aus hygienischen Gründen nicht.
Für den Normalgebrauch: Buck Folding Hunter 
Pflegemittel ist Ballistol.
Petri..., R.-J.


----------



## Biberacher (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Also ich habe verschiedene Messer im Gebrauch.
Im Alltag verwende ich je nach Lust und Laune ein Leatherman Wave oder ein Freestyle. Eines der beiden ist eigentlich immer dabei.
Zum Fischen und Jagen habe ich ein Marttinii Hunter und ein normales Filetiermesser.
Ab und zu kommt noch ein Cold Steel Voyager Vaquero in M oder L mit.
Messer von Victorinox, Buck und Wenger fahren bei mir zuhauf rum und werden von mir nur noch nach Lust und Laune gebraucht.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@Fishermann66. Das ist eigentlich kein Problem das mit dem Schrott nur der Kurs ist im Moment sehr hoch für Damastabfälle. 
Allerdings wenn ichmal ein kleineres über habe kannste dich ja mal melden. Ich mache die Teile schließlich selber.:g


----------



## rotrunna (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Martini Filetiermesser (Kunststoffgriff) in kurzer und langer Ausführung.


----------



## Downbeat (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wollte mir eigntlich letztes Jahr ein Mora zulegen hab aber spontan bei einem Opinel Effile 10 zugeschlagen und bereue diese Anschaffung bis dato nicht.


----------



## schomi (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ich habe von Opinel  das 12er mit Bubinga und zwei 8er in Buche, ein normales und ein Slim Line

http://www.couteaux.de/

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, preiswert und gut


----------



## Katteker (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Moin,

da hier ja immer wieder die Opinel genannt werden hab ich mir letzte Woche auch mal 2 bestellt: 
1x in Größe 8, Inox (rostfrei), Olivenholz.
1x in Größe 7, Carbonstahl (nicht rostfrei).

Samstag kam schon die Versandbestätigung, hab Sonntag also noch mal mein Lieblingsmesser (ca. 7 Jahre alt) Link aufm Stein gehabt. Soll ja beim Vergleich schön bissig sein.

Heute die Opinels ausgepackt und leicht verwundert: Echte Leichtgewichte, wiegen fast nicht. Kommt einem allerdings etwas "billig" vor?! Das eine Opinel geht leicht auf, beim andern muss man schon etwas ziehen.... IRgentwie nicht schön verarbeitet.

Schneidtest mit nem Blatt Papier: Gr 7: Totalversagen, hat nur gerissen. Gr 8: Nicht toll, hat aber grade so das Blatt geteilt. Mein altes (frisch geschärft): In einem Zug durchs Blatt, sauberer Schnitt.

Macht mich jetzt etwas stutzig: Hab schon öfters von der "sagenhaften" Anfangsschärfe der Opinel gehört, könnte man anbeglich kaum selber wieder so hinkriegen. Und jetzt sowas? Normal? Anderes Verständnis von Schärfe als ich?

Bin ja mal gespannt wie sie sich am Wasser schlagen. Wollte die Opinel als Brotzeitmesser nutzen.

Vom Preis und von der Größe sind alle 3 vergleichbar:


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Moin...
Nachdem ich bei einem der letzten Trips mein olles Klappmesser versemmelt hatte, habe ich mich um ein neues gekümmert und bin auf ein "Magnusson Red Prairie" gestoßen. Fürn Zwanni im "Einführungs- und Weihnachtsangebot", limitiert auf 20 Stück. Nach kurzer Befummelung ging das Ding schnellstens retour - wackelige und stumpfe Klinge sind ein No-Go!
Dann fiel mir das EKA Swede 8 auf - zwar ein wenig teurer, aber der erste Blick und der Aufbau überzeugte!
Das "Befummeln" dann auch. Echt solider Aufbau, Klinge von Haus aus gebrauchsfähig scharf, im Zweifel kann man Schräublein nachziehen, aber so wackelt erst mal nix!


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

@ Katteker

Ich habe auch diverse Opinel im Einsatz. Alle habe ich bislang nachschärfen müssen. Die, die da von guter Anfangsschärfe reden, haben wahrscheinlich noch nie ein scharfes Messer in der Hand gehabt.

Wenn Du die allerdings nachgeschärft hast, gerade die Carbonstähle, dann sind die höllisch scharf. Nachgeschärft habe ich auf dem Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker.
Selbst nutze ich 8-er, 9-er und 10-er in Carbonstahl und ein 12-er Slimline mit Bubungia Holzgriff in rostfrei.

Dem hakeligen Verschluß gehe ich aus dem Weg, indem ich die Messer nicht online bestelle, sondern im Laden kaufe und ausgiebig teste. Ist halt nen Massenartikel mit ganz einfacher Technik, allerdings zu einem super Preis.

Mit nem richtig scharfen Opinel macht die Brotzeit gleich doppelt so viel Spaß


----------



## reticulatus (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

HiLeute,

beim Angeln, vorallem beim Spinn- und Fliegenfischen, begleiten mich eigentlich immer mein Schweizer Messer(Victorinox) und/oder mein kurzer Jagdnicker.

Das Filetiermesser kommt nur bei längeren Ansitzen mit, ebenso wie ein Buschmesser/Machete um diverse Arbeiten durchführen zu können, bzw um Feuerholz zu machen, wenn Lagerfeuer erlaubt sind.
Für kleinere Reparaturen am Angelgerät usw etc, wenn man am Wasser ist, darf natürlich darf natürlich auch ein Multifunktionswerkzeug nicht fehlen.


----------



## Katteker (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ Katteker
> 
> Ich habe auch diverse Opinel im Einsatz. Alle habe ich bislang nachschärfen müssen. Die, die da von guter Anfangsschärfe reden, haben wahrscheinlich noch nie ein scharfes Messer in der Hand gehabt.



Aha, also so, wie ich schon vermutet habe. Danke für die Bestätigung.



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die allerdings nachgeschärft hast, gerade die Carbonstähle, dann sind die höllisch scharf. Nachgeschärft habe ich auf dem Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker.
> Selbst nutze ich 8-er, 9-er und 10-er in Carbonstahl und ein 12-er Slimline mit Bubungia Holzgriff in rostfrei.



Werde meine die Tage wohl auch direkt noch mal nachschärfen. Mal sehen was sich machen lässt.



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Dem hakeligen Verschluß gehe ich aus dem Weg, indem ich die Messer nicht online bestelle, sondern im Laden kaufe und ausgiebig teste. Ist halt nen Massenartikel mit ganz einfacher Technik, allerdings zu einem super Preis.



War ja auch nur erstmal ein Versuch. Wenn man immer wieder vom selben Messer viel Gutes hört, wird man schließlich neugierig. Bei dem Preis kann man ja wirklich nicht viel falsch machen.



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Mit nem richtig scharfen Opinel macht die Brotzeit gleich doppelt so viel Spaß



Das will ich doch hoffen:m


----------



## MDieken (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze ein kleines Filetiermesser von Fladen. Die Spitze ist recht stumpf, da es normal nicht zum töten geeignet ist. dennoch kann man es mit dem Messer machen ohne den Fisch dabei lange schmerzen zuzufügen.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## eiswerner (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hallo,
ich habe meistens die Opinel wobei das normale Opinel wie schon geschrieben schnell nicht mehr scharf ist dafür 3 mal übern Wetzstahl gezogen ists wieder perfekt, daneben hab ich noch das Inox von Opinel das hält länger die Schärfe, zudem hol ich mir die Opinel in Frankreich ( 6 Kilometer) zu sehr günstigen Preisen, da kann auch mal eins in Norwegen über Bord gehen ohne dass gleich Tränen fliesen.#6


----------



## Jungangler97 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze momentan das Kogha Anglermesser. ein billigmesser. 
Würde mir gerne das Überlebensmesser Special Forces kaufen. Ist aber erst ab 18 und meine Ellis wollen mirs auch nich kaufen.


----------



## Lorenz (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Würde mir gerne das *Überlebensmesser Special Forces *kaufen. Ist aber erst ab 18 und meine Ellis wollen mirs auch nich kaufen.


Das ist doch garantiert totaler Dreck. Das schönste daran ist der Name...So ein Mist was man als "Überlebensmesser" für 20,- im "Army-Laden" kriegt setzt garantiert keiner ein der sich längere Zeit in der Natur bewegt und schon garkeiner vom Militär.


----------



## reticulatus (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Würde mir gerne das Überlebensmesser Special Forces kaufen. Ist aber erst ab 18 und meine Ellis wollen mirs auch nich kaufen.


Das Messer ist sein Geld nicht wert, mehr Schrott kannst du für Geld kaum kaufen, was Messer betrifft!

Da haben deine Eltern schon Recht, würde ich auch nicht kaufen, weder für mich , noch als Geschenk oder für Kinder..

Zumal solche Messer in Kinderhänden nichts zu Suchen haben.


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

gut und relativ günstig sind die messer von mora of sweden. die kosten zwischen 10 und 35 euro, sind sauscharf und bleiben auch lange scharf.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> gut und relativ günstig sind die messer von mora of sweden. die kosten zwischen 10 und 35 euro, sind sauscharf und bleiben auch lange scharf.



Mehr Messer braucht es auch nirgends. Diese Form hat den nordischen Völkern und Waldläufern immer schon genügt und wenn es mal mehr braucht, dann nimmt man eh die Axt.

Oder mußte einer von euch schon mal beim Angeln einem erlegten Elch das Schloß brechen?


----------



## kapeb (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

fürs rumwerckeln beim angeln nehm ich immer mein PUMA IP catamount.und zum filetieren veerwende ich das PENN 006 und ich kann sagen ich bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden:m


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Ich benutze momentan das Kogha Anglermesser. ein billigmesser.





> Würde mir gerne das Überlebensmesser Special Forces kaufen.



welches dann ja auch nur ein Billigmesser wäre.

PS: wozu bedarf es beim angeln zu solchen Messern?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## silviomopp (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich habe ein ganz normales Herbertz Taschenmesser , welches ich mal für 35 euro gekauft habe. Das dient mir schon seit Jahren und ist sehr zuverlässig. 

Für die etwas schweren Fälle habe ich noch ein Kabar -Magnum im Rucksack, das brauch ich aber nur zum Äste entfernen ...#h


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> wozu bedarf es beim angeln zu solchen Messern?



Vielleicht gilt ja in gewissen (Alters-) Gruppen: Je Messer, desto Macker!!?


----------



## Koalabaer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht gilt ja in gewissen (Alters-) Gruppen: Je Messer, desto Macker!!?



Messerstähle sind ein unglaublich interessantes Thema.Für unseren jungen Freund vieleicht folgendes: gut in der Hand und dabei super zum arbeiten sind relativ kurze Messer um die ca.9cm Klingenlänge. 
Zwar nicht so cool wie diese Überlebens...aber eindeutig praktischer.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Zur Zeit noch ein Pohl Force Alpha Two Survival, aber demnächst ein Fällkniven F1.


----------



## Katteker (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Ich benutze momentan das Kogha Anglermesser. ein billigmesser.
> Würde mir gerne das Überlebensmesser Special Forces kaufen. Ist aber erst ab 18 und meine Ellis wollen mirs auch nich kaufen.



Kurz, knapp und nervenschonend:: Brauchst du nicht.
Kurz, knapp und ehrlich: Verkneif ich mir...

Du brauchst zum Angeln ein kleines, handliches, scharfes Messer. Wunderbar geeignet sind fast alle (Taschen-)Messer zwischen 10-20 EUR. 
Achte auf meinen Beitrag hier, 7 Jahre im Einsatz und noch immer absolut glücklich. Klingenlänge reicht auch für dicke Karpfen usw...
Ein "Überlebensmesser" braucht zum Angeln fast keiner.
Ein großes Messer kann im Einzelfall nützlich sein. Ich habe u.a. ein KM2000, nutze ich nur zum Holz spalten. Dafür könnte ich aber eben so gut ein Beil nehmen. Ist bei mir pure Leidenschaft; Wurde mir 2 Jahre "umsonst" zur Verfügung gestellt, hab fast täglich damit gearbeitet,  und hab mich etwas darin verliebt. Sind also nur sentimentale Gründe. Zum Angeln braucht das Teil keiner, da gibts fürs gleiche Geld viel Besseres.

"Edith" sagt, dass ein Filetiermesser auch nützlich sein kann. Brauchen aber nur wenige direkt am Wasser.


----------



## zandertex (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Ich benutze momentan das Kogha Anglermesser. ein billigmesser.
> Würde mir gerne das Überlebensmesser Special Forces kaufen. Ist aber erst ab 18 und meine Ellis wollen mirs auch nich kaufen.




Hallo Kollegen,wir denken uns mal in das Alter unseres jungen Anglerkollegenzurück.Waren wir anders?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gemini (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



zandertex schrieb:


> Waren wir anders?|kopfkrat



Nein. Aber früher war schliesslich auch jemand da der gesagt hat das wäre Unsinn. 
Also wird das hier jetzt auch so gemacht. 

Zum Störangeln im Iran demnächst nehm ich aber auch sowas in der Art mit.


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ma ehrlich: bei diesen komischen "Überlebensmessern" muss ich sagen, "das ist doch kein Messer"...
Wenn schon, denn schon:
http://www.amazon.de/Down-Under-Knives-OutbackT-von/dp/B003H56XCY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327307180&sr=8-1

Aber noch ehrlicher: nettes Spielzeug, macht im Angelkasten aber wenig Sinn... Steckt Euch ne Banane ins Ohr - hilft auch gegen Krokodile! :q
Hat sogar schon Ernie erkannt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ1a0ymGCKA


----------



## bobbl (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

http://www.com2you-biwak.de/product_info.php/info/p4081_haller-fahrtenmesser.html

Ich habe das Teil hier seit fast 10 Jahren.
Als Kleiner durfte ich damit unter elterlicher Aufsicht schnitzen und heute benutze ist es zum Angeln.


----------



## Slipknot1 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr die Dinger scharf haltet? Am besten so billig wie möglich  ;-)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Spyderco Sharpmaker. Zwar nicht billig, aber liefert saubere Schärfergebnisse.


----------



## reticulatus (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr die Dinger scharf haltet? Am besten so billig wie möglich  ;-)


Neben einem normalen Wetzstahl benutze ich ausschließlich einen Schleifstein mit zweierlei Seiten(fein und grob) .

Von den Hartmetallschärfern halte ich persönlich nicht viel, diese wurden eigentlich für die Schlachtereien entwickelt, welche auf Akkord arbeiten, um ein schnelleres Nachschärfen zu gewärleisten, diese "schleifen" aber die Messer schneller runter.


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Spyderco Sharpmaker. Zwar nicht billig, aber liefert saubere Schärfergebnisse.


 
Da kann ich mich nur uneingeschränkt anschließen. Ist nen top Teil und fast narrensicher.


----------



## Mendez (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Kleine Fische Balzer Messer
Große Fische Nieto Messer


----------



## M4rius93 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hübsches Messer,

vom welcher Marke ist das Messer für große Fische und woher??
:k

Gerne auch PN.


----------



## Rapfenjäger (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Messer sind Werkzeuge.
Oder käme jemand mal auf die Idee zu fragen:
"Mit was für einer Schraubendrehermarke arbeitest du,
 womit schleifst du die nach und wie lang sind deine?"
Das Thema zieht sich jedenfalls ganz schön...
Petri...R.-J.


----------



## reticulatus (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Hübsches Messer,
> 
> vom welcher Marke ist das Messer für große Fische und woher??
> :k
> ...


http://www.mnieto.com/
Steht oben schon dabei, daß es sich um ein Nieto handelt, diese werden in Spanien produziert, sehr gute Messer, leider manchmal nicht ganz billig.

In Deutschland bekommt man sie in den meisten Jagd- und Angelkatalogen, ebenso in der Bucht.


----------



## Hechtpaule (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Na, wenn's denn einen intersssiert: ich benutze Polenmarktmesser - gut, scharf, stabil und billig |supergri - und halten tun die Dinger auch ewig.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Mendez (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Na, wenn's denn einen intersssiert: ich benutze Polenmarktmesser - gut, scharf, stabil und billig |supergri - und halten tun die Dinger auch ewig.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Paul



was ist ein Polenmarktmesser?


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Mendez schrieb:


> was ist ein Polenmarktmesser?



Was ist 'ne Weihnachtsmarktbratwurst? 

Wer wirklich ein Werkzeugmesser in den Angelkoffer will:

Dick Ergogrip Ausbeiner, breite Klinge 15 cm. Preis 9,90 €. Coolnessfaktor Null, aber ein zuverlässiges Werkzeug, schnitthaltig, griffig, gut!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*






*Ich habe nur noch diese 2 Fleischermesser zum filetieren *
*und ausschwarten, sind lange scharf und halten ewig.*

*Dazu noch ein guten Stahl von Dick, alles Andere ist nur*
*Geldverschwendung. :q*

*Petri Heil*
*Kalle*


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Mit einem Dick-Stahl richten auch noch die Enkel ihre Messer auf.

Wobei ich sagen muss, der Rapid Steel http://www.dick-messer.de/media/images/Dick_Rapid_Steel/Rapid_Demo_3.jpg ist auch eine Empfehlung. Ich habe beide (hoher Abtrag und Abzug) seit einem viertel Jahr im Gebrauch für meine Küchenmesser. Absolut saubere Sache, die die Messer nicht vernackelt. Für Outdoormesser aber nicht so der Hit; sind eben abgestimmt auf Metzger- und Kochmesser.


----------



## Hechtpaule (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



> was ist ein Polenmarktmesser?


 
Na, ein Messer vom Markt in Polen |supergri - die verhökern da Messer in allen Größen, Farben und Formen - etliche davon sind bei uns verboten (und die lasse ich auch schön da wo sie sind - keinen Bock auf Ärger mit den Zollleuten, die öfters Autos von der Bahn runterkrallen und durchwühlen), aber die haben euch sehr viele, die für's angeln etc. bestens geeignet (und erlaubt) sind, wenig kosten und von guter Qualität sind. Ich brauch kein superteures Messer von der Firma 1-A-Hastenichtgesehen - das Ding muss stabil sein und gut schneiden. Mehr nicht - und das erfüllen die "Polenmarktmesser".

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Seemannsgarn (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hier mal mein Filetiermesser selbergeschmiedet. 
Auch schön scharf allerdings nciht rostfrei was mir persönlich aber nichts ausmacht. Hauptsache schön scharf das ist wichtig und lang genug.


----------



## Heilbutt (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Filetiermesser selbergeschmiedet.
> Auch schön scharf allerdings nciht rostfrei was mir persönlich aber nichts ausmacht. Hauptsache schön scharf das ist wichtig und lang genug.



Holy Strohsack - Haste richtig schön gemacht!!!#6

Gibt´s dazu vielleicht hier irgendwo den passenden "So-schmiede-ichs-mir-selbst-Anleitungs-Thread"????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Seemannsgarn (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nein sowas gibts nicht. Ist nicht so einfach mit dem Schmieden, weil es zu umfangreich ist. Kannst mich aber gerne anschreiben dnn können wir mal am Tel. was klären. Von Nürnberg bis zu mir ist es ja auch nicht mal eben gefahren. Zumal es in einem Tag ja nicht fertig werden kann.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Im Bayerischen Wald oder Niederbayern gibt es eine Messerschmiede die bieten ein verlängertes Wochende mit Workshop für einen Schmiedekurs für ein Damazenermesser an. Kam ein Bericht im Fernsehen. Musst mal googeln.


----------



## thanatos (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Tolles Thema,Männer und Messer.Nun meine Aufzählung von 7-50 cm-
Pußtekuchen.Auf dem Kahn ein preißwertes Messer -feststehend.
Bei Landausflügen eh meist mit dem Auto ,Klappspaten ,kleines Beil und 
Machete sind dann dabei um einen Angelplatz herzurichten.Ob es erlaubt ist ??????????.
.Zur Verarbeitung zu Hause -ist ein anderes Thema.Aber scharf müssen Messer sein Preis und Marke sind doch nur Show.Trotzdem das lesen hat 
Spaß gemacht und überhaupt zu wissen ne Messermacke haben viele andere 
auch-super.Mein alter Lehrer sagte mal "Taschentuch,Zwille und Taschen-
messer hat jeder echte Junge in der Tasche zu haben ",für die Zwille bin ich zu alt aber an das sonstige halt ich mich noch.


----------



## Mikesch (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



thanatos schrieb:


> ... und Taschenmesser hat jeder echte Junge in der Tasche zu haben ...


Das unterschreibe ich.


----------



## Jungangler97 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

So nochmal an ALLE: Das Messer brauche ich nicht zum Angeben. Auch nicht wirklich zum Angeln. 
Ich brauch lediglich ein gutes Allroundmesser für Pfandfinderzwecke. Sprich Holz zurecht schnitzen, Zweige abschneiden und alles mögliche. 
Was würdet ihr denn für sowas empfehlen?? Preislich maximal 40€
Ich habe da was von Walther im Auge. Was sagt ihr dazu??


----------



## MrFloppy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das kann ich nur empfehlen, hab ich auch in Gebrauch: scharf genug zum Rasieren, und sie Schärfe der Klinge ist haltbar - aber auch bei den günstigeren Messern dieser Marke!
http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/mora-of-sweden-neverlostedition-outdoorknife.html

Zum Schnitzen, Zweige schneiden, Bäume entrinden, als Brotzeitmesser usw bestens geeignet. Und bedenke: man schneidet sich tendenziell eher mit einem stumpfen Messer...


----------



## Jungangler97 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Nach einer Anfrage im Messerforum habe ich mich wohl schon für das Böker Magnum Camp entschieden. Eventuell kommt auch noch ein Walther Black Tac dazu.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Nach einer Anfrage im Messerforum habe ich mich wohl schon für das Böker Magnum Camp entschieden. Eventuell kommt auch noch ein Walther Black Tac dazu.



Die beiden Messer haben einen gewissen Coolnessfaktor, aber mehr auch nicht. Das Walther leiert schnell aus und lässt sich nicht nachstellen, der Stahl ist auch nicht der Hit und die Klingenform ist für ein Anglermesser auch eher suboptimal.
Das Böker ist im Grunde auch bloß Spielzeug mit 'nem blöd gemachten Griff, die Klinge mit der schwarzen Kalgardbeschichtung kappes, der Stahl auch nicht der Hit.
Da wäre für weniger Geld, ein Mora qualitativ besser und zweckmäßiger, z.B.:
http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/k-j-eriksson-arbeitsmesser-746-aus-mora-10-cm.html

Super griffig, klebt regelrecht in der Hand, absolut hygienisch(weil keine beweglichen Teile), Handschutz gegeben, ergonomisch, sauscharf, gut schärfbar => einfach klasse

fast gleiches in grün:
http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/mora-of-sweden-bushcraft-force-mora-2010.html

wer es größer mag:
http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/k-j-eriksson-arbeitsmesser-aus-mor-rostfreier2.html


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> ......*Holz *zurecht schnitzen, *Zweige* abschneiden und alles mögliche.
> Was würdet ihr denn für sowas empfehlen?? Preislich maximal 40€.........


 
Für solche Zwecke würde ich Dir ganz klar ein Fiskars-Produkt empfehlen. Wesentlich besser zu händeln für solche Zwecke, als ein Messer.
Und als Messer nen günstiges, aber gutes MORA.

Aber anscheinend hast Du Deine Wahl ja schon getroffen.


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Nach einer Anfrage im Messerforum habe ich mich wohl schon für das Böker Magnum Camp entschieden. Eventuell kommt auch noch ein Walther Black Tac dazu.



Geht mir wie meinen beiden "Vorpostern" - nachvollziehbar für junge Bengels ist das, weil sieht voll cool aus, aber vom Praxisnutzen her sehe ich auch gerade das "Bläck Täck" als "suboptimal" an.
Aber bei "wohl schon entschieden" ist ja noch Hoffnung, die Entscheidung zu überdenken. 
Ich würde bei dem Anspruch auch eher zu einem einfach Mora oder Marttiini http://www.amazon.de/Outdoormesser-Birkenholz-Fingerschutz-Lederscheide-180011/dp/B001BTPNR4/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1327927950&sr=8-20 tendieren...


----------



## M4rius93 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

...

Naja, lasst doch den leuten ihre "coolen" Messer... Männer brauchen halt tolle "Spielzeuge". Und wenn es dann auch noch für was mehr oder weniger sinnvolles genutzt wird. 

Darum werde ich mir auch zur nächsten Saison ein schönes großes Nieto-Messer gönnen. Warum nicht, klar, zum fische töten bischen groß,wird aber trozdem funtzen. Aber unterholz vernichten, mal schnell nen Rutenständer basteln usw. ist doch super. Ist halt wie mit Sportwagen in der Innenstadt. Nutzen? Nein! Haben: Ja!!!:m


----------



## daci7 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Super griffig, klebt regelrecht in der Hand, absolut hygienisch(weil keine beweglichen Teile), Handschutz gegeben, ergonomisch, sauscharf, gut schärfbar => einfach klasse
> 
> fast gleiches in grün:
> http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/mora-of-sweden-bushcraft-force-mora-2010.html



Das kann ich so nur unterschreiben  Hab das Messer seit ner ganzen Weile im Einsatz unter Anderem bei diversen Rucksacktouren 24/7 und nicht gerade schonend -> gut nachzuschärfen, stabiler Stahl, liegt super in der Hand.
Einziges Manko: Das Messer hält nicht mehr so 100% fest in der Scheide, daher kann ich das leider nicht mehr so gut quer vor der Brust tragen (Ist ganz hilfreich, wenn man das Messer beim Laufen mit schwerem Rucksack trotzdem immer parat haben möchte).

Zusätzlich hab ich ein Opinel-Filetiermesser und ein Martinii Filetiermesser in Gebrauch - Das Opinel ist super fürs schnelle Säubern am Wasser, das Martinii eher für zu Hause, da nicht klappbar. Der Stahl vom Martinii ist einfacher zu schärfen und hält die Schärfe gefühlt länger.

Und für Kleinigkeiten (Obst schneiden, Verpackungen aufschneiden etc) hab ich immer ein kleines Magnum-Klappmesser in der Tasche.

#h


----------



## Lorenz (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*





Kabar Cutlass (unten) und Marttiini Condor (rechts darüber) als funktionale Werkzeuge...und für die Brotzeit und den Alltag zwei Coldsteel (Super Edge links) und The Spike(rechts oben)). Bei Bedarf hab ich noch nen Bucktool.


----------



## Jungangler97 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Heute ist endlich das Böker Magnum Camp angekommen. Ein bisschen schwer, aber sonst auf den ersten Blick Top!
Sehr scharf geschliffen. Einige Messer werden ja auch beinahe stumpf geliefert... #c
Die Scheide hat einen Druckknopf damit das Messer auch nicht rausfällt. 
Dazu kam noch gleich ein Mischmetallstab, der auch funktioniert. Ob die Hitze reicht um Zundermaterial zu entzünden werde ich noch probieren.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich nehm an du meinst nen Magnesium/Zündsteinstab .... das reicht locker, da die Magnesiumspäne beim verbrennen an die 2000°C bekommen. Ein reiner Feuerstein reicht schon aus um ein Feuer zu entfachen.


----------



## micr0 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

meine messer


----------



## Jungangler97 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Das ganz rechte Messer habe ich auch. Geht eigentlich von der Quali her. Dafür dass man das schon für 2€ bekommt!


----------



## marlin2304 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze seit 20 Jahren ein Messer von Marttiini.
Da ich jetzt ein Klappmesser für die Hosentasche möchte, habe ich mich in Messerforen etwas belesen. Bei der Auswahl an Messer ist es nicht leicht sich zu entscheiden.
Letztendlich habe ich mich für ein Messer von Spyderco entschieden und hoffe das bald Weihnachten ist.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Seit heute ein Benchmade Adamas.


----------



## peitscher (7. November 2012)

Bear Gryll Survival Messer von Gerber


----------



## thanatos (10. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

weil ich echt ne macke habe,habe ich zu viele messer ,aber womit 
arbeite ich wirklich?zum fische schlachten-ein aus einem giesermesser
messer gefertigtes messer,als "buschmesser"ein selbstgebautes aus einem
maschineneisensägeblatt,zum plötzen schuppen und filtieren für meine
katze ein hubertus anglermesser(ich liebe meine katze und meine katze
liebt es, von mir  verwöhnt zu werden)mein martini filetiermesser nehme
ich nur zum häuten ,denn zu was anderes taugt es nicht ,wird viel zu 
schnell stumpf


----------



## olaft64 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ein Taschen-/ Klappmesser von Herbertz mit (ausgeklappt) feststehender Klinge am Wasser und ein Mammut Zweibrüder Filetiermesser.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Andal (10. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Da gibt es die einen, die haben ein Messer dabei, weil man(n) einfach ein Messer haben muss. Die halbieren mal ein Brötchen, oder schneiden ein Zweiglein weg. Und dann gibt es die anderen, die ein Messer haben, weil sie ein Messer brauchen; auf See, oder einem Fjord wird eben gleich gekehlt und geschlachtet.

Die einen haben Blankwaffen dabei, als zögen sie unmittelbar mit Cäsars Legionen gegen die Barbaren und die anderen haben neue und alte Ausbeiner, ganz einfache Moramesser, halt eben Werkzeuge dabei.

Mann und Messer sind ein faszinierend-schillerndes Thema!


----------



## Franky (8. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Tröht aufmachen und hab mal diesen hier zum Weiterklönen ausgebuddelt... 
Meiner absoluten Schusseligkeit  ist es zu verdanken, dass jetzt jemand anderes um ein schönes Marttiini Klappmesser reicher ist, dass ich vor kurzem verloren habe.
Damit mir sowas so schnell nicht wieder passiert, war ich auf ein sehr auffälliges Modell erpicht, das extrem schnell und gut sichtbar ist.
Bei sowas kommt man am Mora Bushcraft Orange echt nicht vorbei!!!  Sowas von abgrundtief hässlich.... Aber saugeil! Die Klinge ist sehr scharf und stabil (3,2 mm kommt schon gut hin!), die Kunststoffscheide verträgt auch mal einen Tritt - und vor allem sieht man das Ding schon von sonstwo im Gebüsch leuchten. Der gummierte Griff ist rutschhemmend und hat insgesamt eine gute Haptik.
Für rd. 35 € echt jeden Cent wert!


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



> Sowas von abgrundtief hässlich.... Aber saugeil!


Stimmt, aber das bringt dir jeder, der es findet(und es wird gefunden!), freiwillig wieder zurück!

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (8. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Darauf will ich erst gar nicht spekulieren, aber wird mit Sicherheit so funktionieren  :q


----------



## Andal (8. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Franky schrieb:


> Bei sowas kommt man am Mora Bushcraft Orange echt nicht vorbei!!!
> Für rd. 35 € echt jeden Cent wert!



25,- € Aufpreis für die Farbe ist sehr originell! :m

http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/mora-of-sweden-arbeitsmesser-companion-mg-in.html

http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mora-of-sweden/mora-of-sweden-arbeitsmesser-companion-f.html


----------



## Franky (8. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

nicht Tomaten und Kartoffeln vergleichen. 
companion und bushcraft sind schon unterschiedlich. und die stärkere klinge ist mir das neben der Farbe wert. :m


----------



## Andal (8. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Wenn es dir das wert ist, keine Frage.


----------



## Hechtihecht (8. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Ich nutze seit rund einem halben Jahr: Angel Berger Edelholz Filetiermesser, lag bei meinen ersteigerten Angelset bei und musste es bis jetzt nur 2 Mal nachschärfen


----------



## Purist (8. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Opinel. Warum? Schwimmt, Fischschädelklopper gleich eingebaut, ist sehr leicht, klassisch schlicht, keine Plaste dran, man kann sich damit rasieren, falls das mal nötig sein sollte und falls man mal eins verliert, ist das bei den Preisen auch kein Beinbruch. Wer gerne seine Messerchen selber verschönert ist mit den Dingern natürlich auch sehr gut bedient. 

Einziges Manko: Klingenklemmer, dagegen gibt's aber Mittelchen


----------



## Dsrwinmag (9. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Miltec Tauchermesser (Abstech-,Schupp- und Dreckmesser)
Martini (Filiermesser)
Leatherman Mut (Wergzeugmesser)
Pohl Force H3 Alpha One (Messer)
Fiskars 22-Inch Machete



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Surf (9. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Opinel
Puma White Hunter II
Gerber Klappmesser , BearGrillsEdition ;-)
Leatherman Wave


----------



## patricka1982 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt keinen neuen Tröht aufmachen und hab mal diesen hier zum Weiterklönen ausgebuddelt...
> Meiner absoluten Schusseligkeit ist es zu verdanken, dass jetzt jemand anderes um ein schönes Marttiini Klappmesser reicher ist, dass ich vor kurzem verloren habe.
> Damit mir sowas so schnell nicht wieder passiert, war ich auf ein sehr auffälliges Modell erpicht, das extrem schnell und gut sichtbar ist.
> Bei sowas kommt man am Mora Bushcraft Orange echt nicht vorbei!!!  Sowas von abgrundtief hässlich.... Aber saugeil! Die Klinge ist sehr scharf und stabil (3,2 mm kommt schon gut hin!), die Kunststoffscheide verträgt auch mal einen Tritt - und vor allem sieht man das Ding schon von sonstwo im Gebüsch leuchten. Der gummierte Griff ist rutschhemmend und hat insgesamt eine gute Haptik.
> Für rd. 35 € echt jeden Cent wert!


 


Kann das sein das das dasselbe Messer ist was man damals beim Blinker als Werbegeschenkt für das 3Monatige ABO bekommen hat...meins iss nur Rot im Kunststoff und hat nen schwarzgummierten Griff...

ansonsten habe ich beim Angeln noch mein 

Ed Mahony Pathfinder mit G10 Griff
Ed Mahony Red Prairie Hunter

dabei.

grüße


----------



## Franky (9. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Hi Patrick,

nein, ich glaube nicht....Das war m. E. ein Companion (siehe Andal), wenn es denn von Mora war.... Die Bushcrafts sind schon etwas "spezieller". Zum einen ist die Klinge durchgängig 3,2 mm dick, zum anderen ist die Griffform und -material anders. Auch bei der Scheide sind Unterschiede, was z. B. die Gürtelschlaufe angeht (drehbar und nicht starr).


----------



## A-tom-2 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

hatte bis vor kurzem so ein 3€ Keramikmesser von ALDI.

schön scharf
Schärfe bleibt lange erhalten
gammelt nicht
leicht (geht trotzdem unter)
Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Seb_Me (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Keramikmesser sind schon sehr gut, aber verkanten darf man damit nicht, sonst wars mal eine Klinge. 
Diese Tatsache schreckt mich eigentlich noch davon ab eins zu benützen.


----------



## Ruti Island (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

Für's Grobe habe ich immer mein Eickhorn KM 5000 dabei und für Feinarbeiten ein Herbertz Einhandmesser.


----------



## A-tom-2 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> ... und für Feinarbeiten ein Herbertz Einhandmesser.


 Hab auch noch ein Einhandmesser von Meru rumliegen. Nach anfänglicher Begeisterung kam schnell die Ernüchterung, nachdem ich es in den Strandsand gelegt habe.
Es kommt sofort Sand in den LinerLock und dann hat man bis zur nächsten gründlichen Reinigung eine starre Klinge.


----------



## Franky (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



A-tom-2 schrieb:


> hatte *bis vor kurzem* so ein 3€ Keramikmesser von ALDI.
> 
> schön scharf
> Schärfe bleibt lange erhalten
> ...



:q:q:q Ich glaube zu ahnen, was damit passierte...

Ich *hatte* auch mal eines und füge noch den Nachteil dazu, dass man es nur *einmal* fallen lassen kann...


----------



## Seb_Me (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*



Franky schrieb:


> :q:q:q Ich glaube zu ahnen, was damit passierte...
> 
> Ich *hatte* auch mal eines und füge noch den Nachteil dazu, dass man es nur *einmal* fallen lassen kann...


Sowas kann die Keramik leider nicht ab...


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Messer benutzt ihr?*

ich hab so´n Filetiermesser von Marrttini. das in zwei Größen. benutze ich für alles, außer für´s Sägen


----------

